# Cube Stereo 140 HPA 27.5 Thread



## ReactionGTC (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

mach hier mal zum neuen Stereo 140 HPA 27.5 einen neuen Thread auf.
Hat den das Bike schon jemand bekommen und kann berichten?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Cubeamsrider (7. Januar 2015)

In der bike 2/2015 ist ein AM-Vergleichtest mit dem Bike.
Ebenso in dem MB 11/2014.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-cube-stereo-140-hpa-race-27-5.1274672.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lokus1 (8. Januar 2015)

ich habe bei fun-corner in hameln das stereo 140 hpa black anodized im november bestellt. erst hieß es es kommt anfang dezember, dann KW3 und gestern habe ich noch einmal bei fun-corner nachgefragt und die traurige nachricht bekommen, dass es auf KW 11 verschoben wurde. ahhhhHH!!!


----------



## jobo (9. Januar 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> In der bike 2/2015 ist ein AM-Vergleichtest mit dem Bike.
> Ebenso in dem MB 11/2014.
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-cube-stereo-140-hpa-race-27-5.1274672.2.htm



Bikeradar hat auch nen Test drin...
Insgesamt scheinen alle sehr angetan von der getesteten "RACE-Version", einzig die Steifigkeit der FOX 32 wird bei Bikeradar ein bisschen bemängelt, die Kritik der zu kurzen Sattelstütze (BIKE) kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen...
Für mich eher ein Kaufargument weil ich mich von der Größe her eher im unteren Bereich der 18"-RH ansiedeln würde.

Alternativ ist das Pro-Modell mit der Pike auch nicht uninteressant aber 1 kg Mehrgewicht ist schon nen Hausnummer!
Wo stecken die eigentlich drin...? Die PIKE hat (laut BIKE) knapp 200 g mehr als die FOX, die SRAM-Komponenten dürften auch nicht viel schwerer als die XT sein(eher andersrum, oder?)..., bleiben noch die LR...Sun Ringle Radium + Hans Dampf ...zumindest den nackten LRS könnten man ja vielleicht austauschen...

Ich werd auf jedenfall in den nächsten Tage mal zum _local dealer_ und schauen ob der das Stereo schon im Laden stehen hat.

JoBo


----------



## Orby (9. Januar 2015)

Servus JoBo,

Du liegst schon fast richtig mit dem Mehrgewicht.
Der Sun LRS ist einer der schweren bei Cube. Hab letzten Sommer mir die LRS genau angeschaut als es um mein Stereo 120 mit 29° ging. Alleine der LRS mit Hans Dampf dürfte bereits fast die Hälfte vom Mehrgewicht ausmachen. Nobbys sind ja leichter, dazu der Sprung vom Sun auf gleich 3.7, dazwischen liegt ja normalerweise der 2.7 LRS noch.

Die SRAM Bremse ist laut meinem Wissen auch nicht gerade die leichteste. Dürfte sich aber nur um ein paar Gramm handeln.

Hab die Pike selbst an meinem Stereo 160 SHPC Race. Eine klasse Gabel, richtig gut.
Die Guide R Bremse habe ich auch dran, einzig die Einbremszeit ist etwas länger finde ich. Obwohl Druckpunkt nicht verstellbar komme ich gut zurecht mit ihr. Kann keinen großen Unterschied ausmachen zur XT-Bremse.

Hoffe ihr müsst nicht zu lange warten und habt soviel Spaß damit wie ich mit meinem. Ich hatte Glück meins war Ende Oktober lagernd.


----------



## Biermille (10. Januar 2015)

Wird das 160er hier auch "besprochen"?

Wollte mal fragen ob schon jemand das Stereo 160 Hpa Pro 27.5 sein eigen nennen kann und hier berichtet.

Der Rahmen ist der vom 2014er Fritzz oder?

Gruß  Mille


----------



## Orby (10. Januar 2015)

Servus Mille,

auch wenn sich glaube ich alles ums 140 dreht, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man es mir verzeiht wenn ich Dir was zum 160 schreibe.

Falls es Dein Budget erlaubt, würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall das 160 HPA Race 27.5 anschauen. Der Mehrpreis ist nach m.M. mehr als wert.
Mein Bike-Buddy fährt das angesprochen 2014 Fritzz 160 HPA Pro 27.5. Ich hatte anfänglich das 160HPA Race auf der Liste und habe dann das 160 SL auf dem Hometrail Probegefahren.

Der Manitou Dämpfer bei meinem Buddy ist OK, mehr aber auch nicht. Geht recht linear durch laut ihm. Denke der Fox sollte hier deutlich besser sein.
Die Pike ist eine hammergeile Gabel. Die Kombi Pike und Fox fahre ich selbst, kann nichts finden was mich stört am Fahrwerk.
Am Pro sind glaube ich nur normale Performance Hans Dampf in PaceStar verbaut. Die Hans Dampf EVO am Race haben besseren Schutz, vorne Trail und hinten PaceStar.
Die RFR Sattelstütze habe ich mir mal angeschaut. Von der Haptik kommt die nicht an die Reverb ran, hat mich nicht umgehauen. Wobei RFR nicht schlecht sein muss, hab die RFR 850 Lampe, Preis-Leistung 1*.
Die Hayes Bremse kenne ich gar nicht, kannte davor die SRAM Guide R auch nicht, die XT ist theoretisch eine sichere Bank.
Die Punkte wären mir schon den Aufpreis wert, bekommst ja dazu noch 0,7kg Mindergewicht.

Einzig die Kurbel wäre am Race 38/24 statt 36/24 am Pro.

Vielleicht ja hilfreich


----------



## Biermille (10. Januar 2015)

Hi. Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Bin das Pro bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens mal probe gefahren. Allerdings eine Nummer zu groß und nur ein paar mal um Block. Hat sich aber schonmal ganz gut angefühlt.
Er hat mir ein gutes Angebot gemacht welches dann auch in meinem Budget liegt.
Das Race hat zwar eine bessere Ausstattung aber nicht so eine schöne Farbe und leider auch für  mich ein wenig zu teuer.
Die Bremsen haben mich nicht schlechter gestoppt wie meine jetzigen Formulas.

Die Mattoc ist laut Tests der Pike sehr ähnlich. Eine Reverb habe ich noch von meinem jetzigen Bike und würde die dann tauschen. 
Einzig der Dämpfer sagte mir nichts, aber da könnte man ja notfalls nachrüsten. 
Bin jetzt auch kein Profi was das alles angeht und würde wahrscheinlich gar keinen Unterschied zwischen Manitou und Fox merken 
Möchte einfach ein Rad zum Spaß  haben.


----------



## __U3__ (14. Januar 2015)

Habe das Bike auch ins Auge gefasst, da ich nen 27,5er (nein, ich will kein 29er) suche, was ich hauptsächlich auf Touren/Singletrails/Waldwegen einsetzen kann.
Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie sich das Bike da schlägt?
CTD hat es ja, sollte so hoffentlich auch mit 140mm (eigentlich etwas zu viel) funktionieren, oder...?


----------



## Vincy (14. Januar 2015)

Warum sollen da 140mm Federweg zu viel sein? Grad bei Touren hat man damit viel mehr Komfort.


----------



## Orby (14. Januar 2015)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Habe das Bike auch ins Auge gefasst, da ich nen 27,5er (nein, ich will kein 29er) suche, was ich hauptsächlich auf Touren/Singletrails/Waldwegen einsetzen kann.
> Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie sich das Bike da schlägt?
> CTD hat es ja, sollte so hoffentlich auch mit 140mm (eigentlich etwas zu viel) funktionieren, oder...?



Falls ich es richtig verstehe hast Du bedenken dass in den 140mm die Kraft verpufft?
Wenn so ist kann ich Dich beruhigen. Die Cubes wo ich kenne, fahren sich sehr antriebsneutral vom Fahrwerk. Gut abgestimmt wirst Du vermutlich sehr selten, wenn überhaupt, den Climb Modus benötigen.
Wobei dies natürlich auch etwas fahrstilabhängig ist, ich fahre z.B. superselten im Wiegetritt oder mit einer extrem hohen Trittfrequenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __U3__ (15. Januar 2015)

Kenne ja die Stereos noch nicht, nur mein AMSpro.
Freut mich aber zu hören, das die Bikes da keine Probleme/Wippen beim bergauf fahren haben!
In KW11 bekommt der örtliche Händler nen Bike, das ist schonmal zum Testen reserviert...


----------



## Vincy (15. Januar 2015)

Das AMS kannst da nicht direkt mit vergleichen. Das Stereo hat ein viel aktiveres Federungskonzept, nicht so straff wie das AMS.
Das neue Stereo 140 27,5 gibt es erst zum Modelljahr 2015. Es ist auch nicht direkt vergleichbar mit den anderen Stereo Modelle, da ein anderes Konzept. Es ist eher mehr ein Trail Bike. Gewöhnen muß man sich da an das sehr kurze Sitzrohr (nicht nur optisch). Daher vermehrt bei Auswahl der "passenden" Rahmengröße aufpassen. Möglichst mit der nächst anderen Größe real vergleichen.


----------



## Hindruin (28. Januar 2015)

Das Bike gefaellt echt, schoen agil.

Gruesse aus UK.


----------



## Orby (28. Januar 2015)

Ist es schwer das Bike mit dem Controller zu steuern? 


Konnte es mir nicht verkneifen, sieht echt so aus auf dem Bild. 

Nein cooles Bike. Die Farbe hat was.


----------



## Hindruin (29. Januar 2015)

Good morning,



> Alternativ ist das Pro-Modell mit der Pike auch nicht uninteressant aber 1 kg Mehrgewicht ist schon nen Hausnummer!
> Wo stecken die eigentlich drin...



Stem und Handlebar sind ziemlich schwer (650g), die Naben sind auch rund 200 g schwerer als Vergleichbare am Markt, dort sehe ich Potential.


----------



## jobo (29. Januar 2015)

Hindruin schrieb:


> Good morning,
> Stem und Handlebar sind ziemlich schwer (650g), die Naben sind auch rund 200 g schwerer als Vergleichbare am Markt, dort sehe ich Potential.



Vorbau und Lenker sind ja unter Umständen schnell getauscht...LRS kann ich hoffentlich noch mit meinem Händler verhandeln.
Welche Rahmengröße ist auf deinem Bild zu sehen und wie groß bist du? Schrittlänge?

Magst du dich vielleicht ein bisschen ausführlicher zum Fahrverhalten äussern? Ist der Hinterbau so neutral wie in den letzen Tests beschrieben?

Danke, 
JoBo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hindruin (29. Januar 2015)

Hi Jobo,
ich habe das Bike erst seit 12 Stunden und konnte nur in meiner Tiefgarage etwas fahren. Was ich aber feststellen konnte ist das das Bike recht agil ist, manuals lassen sich recht leicht ziehen und die Pike spricht gut an, macht schon mal Spass. Werde am WE in einem Bikepark gehen und mal das Cube testen.

Bike ist "L", 178 cm aber 93 cm Schrittlaenge.

Gruesse.


----------



## jobo (29. Januar 2015)

Hindruin schrieb:


> Hi Jobo,
> ich habe das Bike erst seit 12 Stunden und konnte nur in meiner Tiefgarage etwas fahren. Was ich aber feststellen konnte ist das das Bike recht agil ist, manuals lassen sich recht leicht ziehen und die Pike spricht gut an, macht schon mal Spass. Werde am WE in einem Bikepark gehen und mal das Cube testen.
> 
> Bike ist "L", 178 cm aber 93 cm Schrittlaenge.
> ...



Danke für deinen ersten Eindruck...dann bin ich mal gespannt was du nach deinem Parkbesuch berichten kannst.
JoBo


----------



## Hindruin (29. Januar 2015)

Jap gehen nach Glentress http://7stanesmountainbiking.com/Glentress---Innerleithen
ist eher ein Enduro Park als DH,

ich such gerade ein Handlebar und Stem, kann mich aber irgendwie nicht entscheiden ... any ideas?


----------



## Hindruin (31. Januar 2015)

Komme gerade von nem 30 km Trip zurueck, nix besonders, aber der Hinterreifen fliegt gleich raus, ist nicht fuer England geeignet.


----------



## jobo (1. Februar 2015)

Hindruin schrieb:


> Komme gerade von nem 30 km Trip zurueck, nix besonders, aber der Hinterreifen fliegt gleich raus, ist nicht fuer England geeignet.



...ja ist wohl eher für trockene harte Böden gemacht!
Wie war dein Eindruck vom Fahrgefühl? Hinterbau?

JoBo


----------



## Hindruin (1. Februar 2015)

So, 

grad zurueck und das Bike mehr oder weniger sauber, ich fahre jetzt vorn und hinten den Hans Dampf, die Griffe habe ich gegen welche von Renthal getauscht.
Zusammenfassend bin ich schon schwer begeistert von dem Bike, gab keine Situation bei der das Limit durch das Equip definiert wurde, obwohl das mein erstes Fully ist konnte ich schon recht gut pushen. Die Gabel ist sehr gut, Daempfer hinten braucht noch Adjustment, habe den Federweg zu frueh aufgebraucht. Umwerfer braucht auch noch Nacharbeit, habe die Kette 1-2 nach Aussen verloren. Sattel ... ist ok, sind heute ca. 50 km Trails gefahren ohne wund zu sein.

Habe keine grossen Vergleichsmoeglichkeiten, Gefuehl sagt aber das ich das richtige Bike gekauft habe.
Anbei noch ein Bild vor dem sauber machen.


----------



## jobo (3. Februar 2015)

Hindruin schrieb:


> So,
> 
> grad zurueck und das Bike mehr oder weniger sauber, ich fahre jetzt vorn und hinten den Hans Dampf, die Griffe habe ich gegen welche von Renthal getauscht.
> Zusammenfassend bin ich schon schwer begeistert von dem Bike, gab keine Situation bei der das Limit durch das Equip definiert wurde, obwohl das mein erstes Fully ist konnte ich schon recht gut pushen. Die Gabel ist sehr gut, Daempfer hinten braucht noch Adjustment, habe den Federweg zu frueh aufgebraucht. Umwerfer braucht auch noch Nacharbeit, habe die Kette 1-2 nach Aussen verloren. Sattel ... ist ok, sind heute ca. 50 km Trails gefahren ohne wund zu sein.
> ...



Danke für deinen Bericht. Hört sich doch schonmal recht vielversprechend an. 
Ich werde im März Gelegenheit haben das Bike probezufahren. Bin sehr gespannt.

VG,
JoBo


----------



## Tobias_B. (3. Februar 2015)




----------



## Orby (3. Februar 2015)

Und ist es so kompakt wie man hört und liest?


----------



## Tobias_B. (3. Februar 2015)

Ist nicht für mich, sondern erstmal für die Ausstellung ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hindruin (3. Februar 2015)

Orby,
ich habe ein 29er Orange  http://www.thebikeplace.co.uk/online-shop/product/98-orange-gyro-pro , Trek Remedy http://www.tweedvalleybikehire.com/bike/trek_remedy_8_650b/ als Vergleich fuer ein Tag gefahren und finde es am agilsten.


----------



## Lokus1 (20. Februar 2015)

Mein Rad ist jetzt doch etwas früher gekommen, es wurd dann doch KW7 (letzte Woche Samstag) und nicht KW13 (Mitte März).

Bin bislang begeistert, kann aber zu den Fahreigenschaften im Vergleich mit anderen Rädern nichts sagen, da das mein erstes MTB ist und ich nur das Stereo von meinem Bruder gefahren bin.

Das einzige was mich enttäuscht hat und stört, ist, dass die radnabe nicht wie auf den produktfotos von cube in orange ist, sondern in schwarz. fand das eigentlich ein sehr schönes optisches highlight...


----------



## Orby (20. Februar 2015)

Ist ja schön mal so überrascht zu werden statt kommt später. 

Ist es eine optische Täuschung, für den Transport, oder fährst Du die Reverb nicht voll ausgefahren?


----------



## Lokus1 (20. Februar 2015)

fahre die schon voll ausgefahren, auf dem foto ist sie aber noch etwas eingefahren. auf dem ersten Foto ist die Sattelstütze auch noch tiefer, als ich sie jetzt fahre. und leider ist es auch keine reverb, sondern die hausmarke "RFR" von Cube. Funktioniert wunderbar, fragt sich nur wie lange


----------



## Orby (20. Februar 2015)

Muss ja nicht schlecht sein, auch wenn ich von der Haptik die Reverb wertiger finde. Aber die will ja auch entlüftet und gewartet werden 

Hab mir die RFR 850 Lampe geholt zum super Testpreis von meinem Händler. Preis-Leistung wirklich gut. Dürfte aber jedem ja klar sein wo die her kommen


----------



## planesweep (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe bereits das Cube 140 HPA 27.5 black anodized 18" über einen Fachhändler bestellt und bin nun leider aufgrund des Testberichts Bike 02/2015 sehr mit der Rahmengröße verunsichert. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob 18" die richtige Rahmengröße für meine Körpergröße 179cm und 84cm Schrittlänge ist. Soll ich doch ein anderes Bike kaufen?

Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr und welche Schrittlänge/Köpergröße habt ihr?


----------



## Tobias_B. (21. Februar 2015)

passt doch? du bestellst und trittst dann einfach ab? drei..st.


----------



## Vincy (21. Februar 2015)

Kannst da beide Rahmengrößen fahren. Wenn etwas agiler, dann 18", wenn mehr abfahrts- und tourenorient dann 20".
Bei 18" könnte es wegen dem sehr kurzen Sitzrohr etwas knapp mit der Sattelstütze werden. Mit einer Reverb dann eher die mit 150mm Hub nehmen.


----------



## planesweep (22. Februar 2015)

Hi,
ich hab das Rad über einen Online-Shop bestellt, somit kann ich nicht die 20" Rahmengröße testen. 

Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass ich einfach die Bestellung storniere. 

Ich werde nun direkt bei Cube mal eine Anfrage machen wie die meine Rahmengröße einschätzen. 

Anbei der Testbericht, des "baugleichen" Cube Stereo 140 27.5 metall and green.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hindruin (23. Februar 2015)

Planesweep, ich bin 178, habe aber relativ lange Beine und das 20er passt bei mir perfekt, bin happy damit.


----------



## Lokus1 (23. Februar 2015)

@Hindruin:
Welche Schrittlänge hast du?

Ich bräuchte mal eure Meinung.

Ich bin jetzt 2x mit dem Rad ne 30km Tour gefahren und habe beide mal sehr schnell im Lendenwirbelbereich Rückenschmerzen bekommen und bei der 2. Tour nach 20km ordentliche Knieschmerzen im linken Knie.

Gut, ich habs etwas verpennt die Geometrie (Sattelhöhe, Position etc.) korrekt einzustellen, wo ich mich aber gerade drum gekümmert habe.
Und siehe da: Mit meiner Schrittlänge von ca. 91cm (was einer Rahmengröße von 20" entspricht) ist meine optimale Sitzhöhe (von Tretlagermitte bis Oberkante des Sattels gemessen) 80,84cm.

Das Problem ist, was ich habe, dass ich mit ausgefahrener Sattelstütze auf maximal erlaubte 77cm komme. Ich kann die Sattelstütze zwar noch 1,5cm weiter ausziehen, dann sehe ich aber gut die Markierung, bis zu der die Sattelstütze aus dem Rohr rausgezogen werden kann...

Für mich heißt das: Bei meinem 20" Rad kann ich garnicht die ideale Sitzhöhe realisieren! 

Wenn ich mit dieser Annahme nicht falsche liege, wäre das dann ein Reklamationsgrund?


----------



## Tobias_B. (23. Februar 2015)

Zum Rekla Grund: Nein, ist es nicht. Höchstens auf Kulanz des Händlers.


----------



## Orby (23. Februar 2015)

Lokus1 schrieb:


> @Hindruin:
> Welche Schrittlänge hast du?
> 
> Ich bräuchte mal eure Meinung.
> ...



Wenn ich die Formel rechne, komme ich auf theoretische 80cm bei Dir. Das ist aber ein theoretischer Wert, ich kann meinen theoretischen Wert nicht fahren, genau dann bekomme ich Knieschmerzen. Ich fahre bei SL 0,88 cm etwa 2-3 cm tiefer als der theoretische Wert. 

Hast Du beim Cockpit einstellen nach dem Rise geschaut und dem Backsweep? Griffe? Bremsen und Schaltung? 

Ich habe bei meinem Bike alles umsonst gemacht, hatte einschlafende bzw. gribbelnde Fingerspitzen. 
Es war zum Schluß der Mangel an Bewegung bzw. Training des Oberkörpers. Etwas mehr Sport für oben und alles war weg. 

Theoretisch kann es auch der Sattel sein oder seine Position. 

Ich würde vielleicht am Anfang mit Vorbau anfangen und alles korrekt einstellen. 

Will nur aufzeigen dass es verschiedene Ursachen haben kann. Ohne jetzt auf das Thema RH ein zu gehen.


----------



## Lokus1 (24. Februar 2015)

@Orby:

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! ist auf jeden fall sehr hilfreich.
Um Rise und Backsweep hab ich mich noch nicht gekümmert, wollt ich heute oder morgen mit einem dem Händler um die Ecke machen.


----------



## planesweep (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand von euch das 18" und kann mir die maximale Sitzpostion (Tretlager Mitte - Oberkante Sitz) ausmessen.
Das wäre für mich echt hilfreich!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (24. Februar 2015)

Ich kanns dir morgen mal ausmessen


----------



## planesweep (24. Februar 2015)

Hi Tobias,
super - vielen Dank! Kennst du zufällig auch deine Schrittlänge oder Körpergröße.


----------



## Lokus1 (25. Februar 2015)

@planesweep:

Beachte, dass beim Race und Pro-Modell (soweit ich weiß) die Reverb Stealth Sattelstütze verbaut ist und beim "normalen" Modell (das welches ich habe, wie du oben sehen kannst) die RFR von Cube.
Die von Cube ist 3cm kürzer als die Reverb!


----------



## ReactionGTC (25. Februar 2015)

.


Lokus1 schrieb:


> @planesweep:
> 
> Beachte, dass beim Race und Pro-Modell (soweit ich weiß) die Reverb Stealth Sattelstütze verbaut ist und beim "normalen" Modell (das welches ich habe, wie du oben sehen kannst) die RFR von Cube.
> Die von Cube ist 3cm kürzer als die	Reverb!



Hallo,
hat die Rfr-Stütze 100mm verstellweg wie in den Ausstattungsdetails steht oder auch 120 wie in den anderen Räder in denen sie verbaut ist.

Gruß Thomas
,


----------



## Lokus1 (26. Februar 2015)

@ReactionGTC 

Wo steht denn, dass die einen Verstellweg von nur 100mm habe? 
Soweit ich weiß gibt es nur das eine Modell, das 120mm hat. Ich bin aber gerade leider nicht zuhause und kann es daher nicht nachmessen.


----------



## ReactionGTC (26. Februar 2015)

Lokus1 schrieb:


> @ReactionGTC
> 
> Wo steht denn, dass die einen Verstellweg von nur 100mm habe?
> Soweit ich weiß gibt es nur das eine Modell, das 120mm hat. Ich bin aber gerade leider nicht zuhause und kann es daher nicht nachmessen.



Hallo, 
steht auf der Cube Seite in den Spezifikationen.

Sattelstütze RFR 100mm adjustable seatpost, handlebar lever, internal cable routing, 31.6*400mm

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hindruin (1. März 2015)

Uebrigens ich habe die LFR von dem 140 Pro gewogen, mit Kassette, Schlauch und Reifen, exakt 4,9 kg.
Front: 2205
Rear: 2695


----------



## Hindruin (3. März 2015)

Hm, hat ca. 4 Wochen gehalten, gibts die auch im 10er Pack?


----------



## Lokus1 (9. März 2015)

Bei mir wurde jetzt übrigens von Funcorner die RFR Sattelstütze zurückgenommen und gegen einen Aufpreis von 150Eu gegen eine Reverb Stealth (150mm Verstellweg) getauscht. Mit der ist eine 6cm höhere Sattelhöhe möglich, sodass ich auf meine ideale Sattelhöhe komme. Und siehe da: Rückenschmerzen sehr viel besser!


----------



## mrmartin19 (14. März 2015)

Gestern habe ich bei meinem Händler direkt das Stereo 140 HPA 27.5 Race mit dem Pro vergleichen können. Eigentlich war ich wg. dem Preis und weil mir das Pro wg. der Farbe besser gefallen hat mit dem festen Vorsatz hingefahren das Pro zu kaufen. Ich habe erst das Pro gefahren und war soweit zufrieden. Der laute Leerlauf ist mir aufgefallen und die Schaltung bedient sich etwa ungewohnt. Ins wanken gekommen bin ich als ich die beiden Räder direkt nebeneinander in der Hand hatte. Das Race wirkte deutlich filigraner. Ich hab das Race dann auch gefahren und der Eindruck war in jeder Beziehung besser. Mir ist dabei erst aufgefallen wie störend der laute Leerlauf des Pro ist und die XT Schaltung ist viel angenehmer zu schalten. Ich hatte mit dem Händler noch kurz diskutiert ob es Sinn macht beim Pro die Nabe zu wechseln. Der Preisunterschied war dann effektiv €300 und das habe ich für das Race gerne mehr ausgegeben weil das Race einfach das "rundere" Rad ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (14. März 2015)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und viel Spaß damit.

SRAM und Shimano schenken sich nicht viel von der Qualität finde ich. Das Schaltgefühl ist jedoch ein anderes, einer mag mehr SRAM der andere Shimano.

Beim Freilaufgeräusch ist es genau so. Der eine kann es nicht laut genug haben, der andere mag es unhörbar. Bei meinem BikeBuddy hat an seinem SUN LRS vom 2014 Fritzz etwas Fett gereicht, danach war aus laut unhörbar geworden.
Er war danach anfänglich deprimiert, er mochte sie laut


----------



## daraina (15. März 2015)

Hallo,
Ich in hier auf den Thread gestoßen und habe mich auch gleich registriert!

Habe gestern mein neues Stereo 140 HPA Pro erhalten.
Pro:
Farbe mMn eine der schönsten auf dem Markt
Tolles Gesamtpaket! (Gabel Bremsen Schaltgruppe etc...)

Con:
Der laute Freilauf der Demon Nabe und eventuell das Gewicht des LR Satz (werde mich wahrscheinlich bei DT Swiss umsehen)
Mit welchem Fett genau kann man das "leiser" machen? Wie lange bleibt die Nabe dann auch "leise"?

Weiters komme ich mit der Reverb Sattelstütze noch nicht zurecht.
Bei der schnellsten Einstellung kommt die Stütze trotzdem nur zaghaft raus und eine wirkliche Geschwindigkeitseinstellung ist eigentlich nicht möglich. (Sobald man von der max Einstellung weg geht Steck die Stütze)
Muss ich das Remote entlüften (oder soll das mein Händler machen da er das bei einem Neubike ruhig machen kann?)
Ich habe die Sattelstützenklemme bereits gelockert, zu feste Einspannung kann ich ausschließen.

Weiters hat die Stütze Spiel (lässt sich drehen) aber was man so liest ist das bei RS leider "normal"
(Mein KS Dropzone hatte beides nicht...)

Sram X0 Ist natürlich erst mal extrem ungewohnt (vorher immer XT)- jedoch finde ich sie irgendwie definierter und bereue den "Umstieg" bisher noch nicht.

Werde nach den ersten Testfahrten berichten


----------



## Orby (16. März 2015)

Servus daraina,

ich kenne keine Reverb die nicht etwas Spiel hat. Solltest aber beim Fahren auf dem Bike nicht merken.

Klingt danach als müsste die Reverb entlüftet werden. Ich gehe davon aus dass es ca. 1x jährlich machen musst bzw. wirst. Würde mal nett mit dem Händler reden, denke wenn er es macht, ist es relativ zügig erledigt.

Das mit dem Freilauf war eher Zufall, wir haben nicht damit gerechnet dass er leiser wird. Haben dann sogar wieder Fett raus, ist aber bisher nach ca. 3-4 kurzen Touren, immer noch kaum hörbar. War glaube ich normales anständiges Lagerfett.
Bitte nicht mit dem Fett übertreiben, war Zufall und ungeplant, also keine Garantie dafür dass es funktioniert.

Ich habe ebenfalls einen recht laufen Freilauf, ich höre ihn nicht mehr. Man konzentriert sich ja eher auf den Trail


----------



## Hindruin (16. März 2015)

Hi daraina,

ich habe die LR gewogen, mit Hans Dampf 4,9 kg. Fuehlen sich schon etwas behaebig an. 
Das mit dem Freilauf finde ich ehrlichgesagt schoen, habe noch ein altes Vintage Rennrad mit einer alten Rekord und Shamal und da ratterts richtig laut 

Henrik


----------



## Jangoo089 (16. März 2015)

Bei mir ist es kürzlich auch das Pro geworden ... bin super happy mit dem Bike!

ABER:

Ich habe mir eine e thirteen dual trs+ Kettenführung gekauft ... leider passt das hinten und vorne nicht  

Die Führung liegt am Rahmen an, mit den mitgelieferten großen Spacern gehts dann doch JEDOCH schleift dann das Kettenblatt an der Führung und die Kettenlinie ist nicht 100 % korrekt ...

Hat jmd von euch Erfahrung mit anderen Kettenführungen gemacht?

Möchte unbedingt eine montieren ....


----------



## Hindruin (16. März 2015)

Hi Jangoo, 

leider nein, werde aber in der naechsten Zeit auf 1*10 gehen, brauche die Uebersetzung hier in UK nicht wirklich.


----------



## daraina (17. März 2015)

Ok danke vorerst für die tips. Mir gefällt ansich auch ein lauter freilauf. Da ich aber in den alpen in österreich wohne wo alles in privatbesitz ist, fahre ich viele trails und forstwege, die man leider nach österreichischem recht nicht fahren dürfte (nur begehen   ) Um nicht jäger und wanderer unnötig zu provozieren bin ich im wald lieber so leise wie möglich. 
4,9kg für den laufradsatz ist downhill niveau- wer viel bergauf fährt hat hier sicher potential. 
Wie laut sind eigentlich dt swiss 350, 370 oder 240 im vergleich zur sr demon nabe? Oder kennt ihr andere günstige leise naben die vom konzept her (robusteres all mountain oder 'light' enduro) für das stereo pro passen würden? Xt? Danke lg


----------



## ReactionGTC (19. März 2015)

Hallo,
mein Race ist auch angekommen.
Hier ein parr Bilder der ersten Ausfahrt.
Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Bike, bis auf die Bremse da ich den Hebel fast bis zum Lenker zurückziehen kann und ich von der XT eigentlich etwas anderes gewöhnt bin.
Werd ich halt nochmal mit entlüften probieren.

















Gruß Thomas


----------



## GregHead (20. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mein Cube Stereo Race 140 auch jetzt seit knapp 2,5 Wochen.
Hatte mir auch die anderen Modelle überlegt, aber das "normale" HPA hat mir von der Ausstattung nicht so zugesagt, das Pro fand ich von der Farbe zu extrem und das Race hatte der Radladen grad da und hat sich gleich gut angefühlt 
Emotionskauf.

Bin auch absolut zufrieden damit bisher, aber "erst" 200km gefahren.



ReactionGTC schrieb:


> Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Bike, bis auf die Bremse da ich den Hebel fast bis zum Lenker zurückziehen kann und ich von der XT eigentlich etwas anderes gewöhnt bin.
> Werd ich halt nochmal mit entlüften probieren.



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Irgendwie zieht sie nicht so gut wie meine 9 Jahre alte Juicy 7 ... da bin ich noch etwas enttäuscht. Aber kannst ja mal schreiben ob das Entlüften was gebracht hat.

Hier mal an der Rosskopf Borderline (es war frisch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lambers (20. März 2015)

Meins werde ich morgen auf dem Hermannsweg einführen 


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Jaw (21. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir ein Cube Stereo Race 140 bestellt. Was ist denn im Lieferumfang dabei?

Grüße


----------



## Shimanoboy (21. März 2015)

-eine Reverb Stütze mit Entlüftungskit
-2-4 Flaschenhalterschrauben
-Lack Schutz Aufkleber
-1 Transportsicherung
- Anleitungen+ Aufkleber mit der Rahmennummer


----------



## daraina (22. März 2015)

Hallo, bei mir war kein entlüftungskit dabei...
Eigentlich gar keine extras, außer die folie am unterrohr.
Bei meinem ghost war damals ein neopren kettenstrebenschutz, flaschenhalter und sogar pedale dabei. Das gibts bei cube anscheinend nur wenn man extra dafür bezahlt


----------



## Shimanoboy (22. März 2015)

Ja kann sein, dass dein Händler die einbehalten hat  
Ich meine die in der Kiste gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Deleted253406 (23. März 2015)

daraina schrieb:


> Hallo, bei mir war kein entlüftungskit dabei...
> Eigentlich gar keine extras, außer die folie am unterrohr.



Also das Entlüftungskit ist def. dabei.
Ist mir letzte Woche beim Freundlichen aufgefallen, als das Täschchen an einem neuen Stereo hing.
Dazu wie üblich die Info-Blättchen für die Federelemente, Cube-Handbuch, Transportsicherungen für die Bremsen und evtl. noch ein Entlüftungsblock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lambers (23. März 2015)

Gruß Heiko


----------



## lambers (23. März 2015)

Gruß Heiko


----------



## lambers (23. März 2015)

Vor und nach Hermannsweg 


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Hindruin (23. März 2015)

Was fuer Laufraedle sind da drauf lambers?


----------



## daraina (23. März 2015)

Die beschreibungen und info blätter waren natürlich schon dabei... Aber eben kein entlüftungskit (vl sollte ich mal nachfragen)


----------



## Shimanoboy (24. März 2015)

das müssten Crank Brothers Iodine 2 sein ?


----------



## lambers (24. März 2015)

Nein  es sind die 3er. Sind zwar etwas schwererHaben aber Industrielager  


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Deleted253406 (25. März 2015)

Das Blau ist echt pornös. Sieht richtig cool aus.


----------



## Hindruin (26. März 2015)

Die Raceface Hantelstange musste erst mal weichen ....


----------



## daraina (27. März 2015)

Erste negative erfahrung nach 20km: meine rf turbine kurbel knackt und knarzt extrem 
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die imbusschraube mittig an der kurbel (hinter der abdeckschraube) locker war. Hab diese nachgezogen, aber das knarzen ist nach kurzer zeit wieder gekommen... Echt nervig. Werd morgen mal zum  fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HHAJ (27. März 2015)

Moin!
Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir das schicke Blau kaufen sollte...
Könntet ihr mir auch mal von euren Erfahrungen bergauf erzählen. Fehlt euch eine absenkbare Gabel?
Besonders du @daraina scheinst ja im besten bergauf Testgebiet zu wohnen.
Das Knarzen ist keine gute Nachricht, hoffe das wird wieder.


----------



## daraina (27. März 2015)

Hallo hhaj!
Nach meiner gestrigen hausrunden premiere finde ich das bike fährt sich uphill sehr gut. (400hm Asphalt/schotter mit ca 1,5bar ohne sperren der dämpfer  das hab ich mir abgewöhnt weil mein voriger dämpfer ständig kaputt wurde)
Allgemein finde ich bei 150mm die absenkung nicht notwendig, vor allem weil das stereo eine sehr aufrechte sitzposition bietet. (Eine funktion weniger die kaputt werden kann)
Im jahr fahre ich normal ca 35000hm und das sollte mit dem PRO auch auf jeden fall zu schaffen sein. Lg


----------



## Jangoo089 (28. März 2015)

bei mir ist nun endlich die Kettenführung dran, und in der Pike 2 zusätzliche Token nachdem mir die Gabel bei heftigeren Aktionen trotz wenig SAG durchgeschlagen ist ... nur noch etwas Feintuning am Dämpfer (Luftkammer verkleinern) und dann sollte ich endgültig happy sein


----------



## Jangoo089 (28. März 2015)

...


----------



## Ric1974 (28. März 2015)

Hindruin schrieb:


> Die Raceface Hantelstange musste erst mal weichen ....


Bin am überlegen ob ich mir auch einen neuen zulege, hast du den Orig. Vorbau behalten und wie viel Rise hat der Lenker?


----------



## Hindruin (28. März 2015)

Ric, ist der 20 mm und ja habe den original Stem erst mal behalten. Der Evolve ist nicht soo schwer das er ein Mehrpreis rechtfertigen wuerde.


----------



## mathijsen (29. März 2015)

Jangoo089 schrieb:


> bei mir ist nun endlich die Kettenführung dran, und in der Pike 2 zusätzliche Token nachdem mir die Gabel bei heftigeren Aktionen trotz wenig SAG durchgeschlagen ist ... nur noch etwas Feintuning am Dämpfer (Luftkammer verkleinern) und dann sollte ich endgültig happy sein


Welche KeFü ist das?


----------



## Jangoo089 (29. März 2015)

das ist die normale trs (die trs+ variante hat leider wegen der grundplatte nicht gepasst)

http://www.wigglesport.de/ethirteen...oJQaGDot_dt|pcrid||pkw||pmt||prd|5360569380de 


Die läuft recht leise und den unteren bash guard finde ich für technischne trails sehr nützlich...


----------



## Cubeamsrider (1. April 2015)

Das Gewicht vom LRS  *DT CSW AM3.7 650b CL* des *Cube Stereo 140 SHPC Race 27,5* ist *1666g*.
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspen...-140-super-hpc-race-275-carbonnflashred-2015/
Das Vorderrad wiegt 774g, das Hinterrad 892g incl DT Tubeless Klebe-Felgenband. Ohne Centerlock-Lockringe.
Der LRS ist vergleichbar mit dem* DT Swiss M1700 SPLINE TWO 27,5*.
Hat aber die leichteren Felgen der SPLINE ONE Series, daher etwas leichter.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1700-Spline-TWO-27-5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weinimike (2. April 2015)

Servus Leute, 
Wollte mir ein Stereo 140 holen. Ich bin 1,86m groß und meine Schrittlänge ist 87 cm. 
Was würdet ihr empfehlen? 
Grüße


----------



## Shimanoboy (2. April 2015)

22 zoll


----------



## weinimike (2. April 2015)

Bei meinem AMS 110 hatte ich 20 Zoll und des hat mir die Jahre immer getaugt, aber warum 22?  
Was nimmt dann jemand mit >1,93 m?


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (2. April 2015)

Der Rahmen fällt dieses Jahr extrem klein aus (siehe Testbericht). 22 Zoll sind bei denen 50cm. 
Ich bin 1,83m mit SL 92cm und hab auch ein 22 Zoll. Das 20 Zoll war mir vom Gefühl her extrem zu klein (Knie am Lenker angeschlagen).


----------



## weinimike (2. April 2015)

Ja ich bin heute noch beide bei meinem Händler gefahren, aber kann mich einfach nur schwer entscheiden  
Komm beim 22er fast nicht an Boden, man sitzt aber nicht schlecht. Beim 20er  sitzt man etwas kompakter und aufrechter, was aber nicht unbedingt schlimm ist. 
Ein Kato FS7 von Ghost würde evtl auch noch in Frage kommen, sind da die Größen auch so "komisch"? Bzw was kann man da empfehlen?


----------



## Shimanoboy (2. April 2015)

Ich dachte an 22 zoll, weil ich 180 cm bin, mit 84cm Schrittlänge und 20 Zoll brauche und im Bike Test die Größen als eher "klein" beschrieben wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daraina (2. April 2015)

Ich hatte bei 1,77cm bisher immer 18'' und das passt mir beim stereo auch sehr gut. Du schreibst es stört dich nicht, dass du beim 20'' aufrechter sitzt und du beim 22'' den boden fast nicht erreichst- im zweifel würde ich also das kleinere 20'' nehmen, dann kannst du die länge immer noch über den vorbau regeln. Lg


----------



## Freeko (3. April 2015)

Ich bin 183 in habe das SHPC 140 TM in 20"....passt perfect.


----------



## Vincy (3. April 2015)

Das 20" ist eher mehr ein 19". Das subjektive Gefühl täuscht stark, wegen der sehr kurzen Sitzrohrlänge und stark abfallendem Oberrohr.
Richtige Empfehlungen zu geben ist da schwierig, erstrecht mit den neuen "modernen" Geometrien.
Letztendlich muß jeder selbst seine passende Größe finden, zu unterschiedlich sind die Vorlieben der Biker.
Was beim Stereo 140 27,5 Größe L ist, ist zB bei dem neuen Bergamount Trailster Größe M.
http://www.bergamont.de/bikes/mtb-fullsuspension/all-mountain-tour/trailster-ex-90/
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspen...eo-140-super-hpc-tm-275-carbonnflashred-2015/


----------



## heistob (6. April 2015)

ReactionGTC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Race ist auch angekommen.
> Hier ein parr Bilder der ersten Ausfahrt.
> Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Bike, bis auf die Bremse da ich den Hebel fast bis zum Lenker zurückziehen kann und ich von der XT eigentlich etwas anderes gewöhnt bin.
> ...


Servus bist du da an der wertach bei schlingen unterwegs?


----------



## ReactionGTC (6. April 2015)

heistob schrieb:


> Servus bist du da an der wertach bei schlingen unterwegs?


 Ja ab und zu schon.
Bin die Runde Buchloe, Ketterschwang, Georgiberg, Germeringen dann rüber nach Rieden ans Monopterus und dann an der Wetacht entlang bis Türkheim und dan wieder nach Buchloe Gefahren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hindruin (13. April 2015)

FYI guys,

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/cube-stereo-140-hpa-pro-275--review-2015.html


----------



## Vincy (15. April 2015)

*Review Cube Stereo 140 Super HPC TM 27.5 *
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...-bikes-stereo-140-super-hpc-tm-27-5-15-49350/


----------



## daraina (29. April 2015)

Hallo, folgendes Problem: habe den original rf lightweight Bash 40z montiert - Dafür musste ich den umwerfer ganz nach oben stellen.
Hat aber leider zu Folge, dass am kleinen Ritzel die Gänge 1/2/3 am Umwerfer schleifen.
Fahre ich am großen Ritzel, schleift die Kette bei den Gängen 8/9/10 direkt am Bashguard.
Hat jemand an der Turbine schon einen Bash montiert?
Soll ich einfach Beilagscheiben zwischen Kurbelarm und Bash legen, sodass der Umwerfer nicht höher gestellt werden muss und die Schaltfunktion nicht beeinträchtigt ist?
Danke lg


----------



## Vincy (6. Mai 2015)

Das *Cube Stereo 140 SHPC 27,5* mit der neuen 2016er Shimano XT.
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-ride-die-neue-shimano-xt-11-fach-schaltung-im-test/


----------



## Peppi84 (18. Mai 2015)

Gibts die Rahmen eigentlich auch einzeln irgendwo? ich find das blau vom Pro absolut der hammer bin jedoch kein fan von sram schaltungen da ich die xt seit ewig fahre. Das "normale" 140er scheint mir eher für touren gedacht zu sein mit der xt als das pro mit 2x10 und sram. Federelemente bin ich wiederrum rs freund, die Pike ist schon schick aber 600€ mehr ist se mir nicht wert. Traum wäre es wenns das "normale auch in dem Blau geben würde und man einfach nur die gabel tauschen müsste. Wobei das auch wieder gemecker auf hohem niveau ist, im 11er stereo hab ich noch ne revleation da sollte die 32er fox schon passen. btw bike ist nicht für mich, ich bleib bei meinem liebevoll aufgerüsteten 11er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. Mai 2015)

Die Rahmen gibt es offiziell nicht einzeln zu kaufen, nur vereinzelt über einige Händler, aber nicht auf Bestellung!
http://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/fully.htm


----------



## DarkRusher (18. Mai 2015)

Ich interessiere mich für ein Stereo 140 HPA Race. Wollte heute mal zum Händler und probefahren. Was habt ihr von eurem Händler so als Rabatt noch angeboten bekommen?


----------



## Ric1974 (18. Mai 2015)

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit den momentanen Lieferzeiten bei Cube ?
Habe mich für das Stereo 140 HPA 27,5 entschieden und es ende Februar bestellt und
es sollte eigentl. spätestens 20KW also diese Woche kommen.


----------



## Tobias_B. (21. Mai 2015)

Die sollten eigentlich schon alle ausgeliefert sein sollen. Vielleicht hat der Händler ein bisschen Pech und Cube hat zu viele davon verkauft, so dass er kein Bike mehr kriegt. Haben wir im Laden auch schon erlebt. 

Welche Größe brauchst du denn?


----------



## Ric1974 (21. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe mal das mir das nicht passiert!
20″ brauche ich.


----------



## Deleted 345983 (22. Mai 2015)

Hab auch lange gesucht nach meinen Bike.
Einzige Möglichkeit war Online BEstellung da es überall ausverkauft war.

Ein Stereo 140 HPA 27,5" Pro.

Die scheinen knapp zu sein, da einige Händler gestöhnt haben, sie könnte mehr verkaufen wenn es denn noch Bikes geben würde.
Gerade 18" und 20" scheint knapp zu sein.


----------



## Tobias_B. (22. Mai 2015)

Das für 2000€ ist ein selbstläufer


----------



## Kiter94 (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo 140 HPA Pro, bisher bin ich etwa max. 300km gefahren.
Jedoch habe ich festgestellt, das im Tretlager sehr viel Spiel vorhanden ist, Anfangs dachte ich die Pedale sei defekt, 
als ich gestern an der Kurbel gewackelt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass es das Tretlager ist.
Wenn die Kurbeln senkrecht stehen kann ich eine bspw. Richtung des vertikalen Rahmenrohres drücken, 
ca. 0,5-1cm 

Ist das Defekt oder kann ich das (im Idealfall) selbst, einfach straffer einstellen? Habe das Rad leider beim Megastore in Bonn gekauft,
und möchte ungern deswegen extra dorthin fahren...

Danke für eine kurze Info 

Greez
Tom


----------



## Shimanoboy (7. Juni 2015)

Was genau kannst du wackeln? 
Die Kurbelarme links oder rechts 0,5-1cm herausziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiter94 (7. Juni 2015)

Herausziehen nicht, aber wenn die Kurbel als Hebelarm nehme und am äußeren Ende in Richtung innen hebele, hab ich dieses Spiel.
Bei Fahren merkt man das auch


----------



## Shimanoboy (7. Juni 2015)

Sind es die Lager wenn der Rest scheinbar fest ist ? 
Schwierig da eine Fern Diagnose zu  stellen.
Ein Video würde helfen.


----------



## Kiter94 (7. Juni 2015)

Ich bin kein Spezialist, irgendwo dort unten wackelt es auf jeden. Kann auch sein, dass das Lager nicht fest in der Führung sitzt. 
Video ist eine Gute Idee, mache ich morgen


----------



## Kiter94 (8. Juni 2015)

Hier mal ein kleines Video von dem Problem


----------



## Shimanoboy (9. Juni 2015)

Wackelt das Lager auch? 
Bewegt sich die Kurbel auf der anderen Seite auch so extrem ? 
Welche Kurbel ist das ?


----------



## Kiter94 (9. Juni 2015)

Ja beide Seiten wackeln, das Lager glaube ich auch, ist schwierig zu erkennen. Das ist die Raceface Turbine Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (9. Juni 2015)

Dann Versuch doch mal die Kurbelarme fest zu zu ziehen.
Wenn diese fest sind wird das Lager wohl hinüber sein.


----------



## Kiter94 (10. Juni 2015)

Ich hab heute Mal die Kurbel abgeschraubt und da habe ich das Problem entdeckt.
Das Lager sitzt in einem Spacer der zwischen Rahmenbohrung und Lager ist - siehe Foto.

Dieser ist total kaputt - nach 200Km schon??? - auf jeden Fall muss ich davon einen neuen haben.
Weiß jemand wie das Teil heißt?


----------



## Shimanoboy (10. Juni 2015)

Gehört das nicht zum Pressfit Lager ? 
Dann müsstest du doch theoretisch ein komplett neues Innenlager einbauen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freeko (10. Juni 2015)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Gehört das nicht zum Pressfit Lager ?
> Dann müsstest du doch theoretisch ein komplett neues Innenlager einbauen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Yep....


----------



## Kiter94 (10. Juni 2015)

Oha, das scheint mir ja eine Qualität zu sein...


----------



## Shimanoboy (10. Juni 2015)

Keine Sorge. Das Teil kostet nur ca. 45€ 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## h3x3r (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo, ich war heute mal bei meinem Fahrradhändler um die Ecke und wollte das 140 HPA 27,5 zur Probe fahren. Leider hatte er es nicht mehr vorrätig. Ich saß dann testweise mal auf einem 120 HPA Race 29 in 18". Das Fahrgefühl war so weit ganz gut, allerdings hätte ich lieber 27,5. Kann man die Geometrien beider Räder in etwa vergleichen? Ich habe hier gelesen, dass das 140 HPA relativ klein ausfällt. Ich selbst bin 1,79m bei einer Schrittlänge von 85cm. Hat jemand ähnliche Maße und kann hier ein Feedback geben? Dann würde ich mir das Rad in 20" bestellen.


----------



## Kiter94 (16. Juni 2015)

Hi,
ich hab mit 180 / 84cm das 18", darauf sitze ich recht kompakt, aber dafür fährt es sich wendig und verspielt - 20" bin ich nicht gefahren, aber da bei mir ragt die Sattelstütze ca. 8cm heraus, sodass ein Größeres sicher auch gut passen würde.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Fahrgefühl vergleichbar ist, aufgrund der doch recht unterschiedlichen Geometrie.


----------



## Flo246 (18. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute,

hab mir vor 2 Wochen auch das Stereo 140HPA gekauft. Nun stelle ich nach ca. 150km fest, dass zwischen dem Centerlock der Bremsscheiben und der Radnabe (vorne und hinten) ca. 4 mm radiales Spiel vorhanden ist (nicht außen am Reifen sondern direkt an der Nabe) das fühlt und hört sich nicht besonders toll an. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. weiß jemand wie man das beheben kann? 
Hab noch kein Hollowtech 2 Werkzeug um mir das von innen anzusehen.

MFG

FLO


----------



## ketis (20. Juni 2015)

Hat schon jemand einen double Barrel inline verbaut? Beziehungsweise einen Dämpfer mit piggyback?
Geht um 18" Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcy2002 (21. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich stehe kurz davor mir ein Stereo 140 HPA 27.5 Pro anzuschaffen, allerdings möchte ich mir dann einen leichteren Lenker kaufen. Könnt ihr mir diesbezüglich Vorschläge machen?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## falkochef (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin jetzt seit 6 Tagen Besitzer der Race-Version. Klasse im Prinzip. Aber für die Berge fehlen mir 1-2 Gänge. Das Fahrrad hat 2 x10 gänge. Was haltet ihr für sinnvoller?
1) andere Kasette
2) vorne andere Übersetzung
3) Auf 3 x 10 umstelle 

Andere Idee? Vielen Dank schon einmal für Tipps!

Ach ja: gibt es Flaschenhalter, womit man eine Flasche über der Oberstange anbringen könnte?

PS: 

Kurbelganitur Shimano XT, FC-M785, 24/38T, 175mm
Kassette Shimano XT CS-M771, 11-36


----------



## Shimanoboy (21. Juni 2015)

Für eine Zweifach Kurbel hat sie schon die geringste Zähnezahl.
Auf 3-Fach umrüsten würde zu teuer. Evtl. passt ein 22er Ritzel von einer dreifach Kurbel mit 64er Lochkreis.
Ansonsten denke ich, dass es Sinn macht wenn du dich nach einem 40 Zähne Ritzel von z.B Hope umsiehst. Preislich kommt man damit auf ca. 60-70€. 
Allerdings kann ich dir nicht versprechen, dass es mit dem kurzen XT-Käfig funktioniert.


----------



## falkochef (21. Juni 2015)

Shimanoboy, danke für deinen Tipp! Ich werde mal meinen Fachhändler fragen ob er das machen kann.


----------



## mathijsen (21. Juni 2015)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Für eine Zweifach Kurbel hat sie schon die geringste Zähnezahl.


Von Shimano ja, aber es gibt auch noch Drittanbieter. Specialites TA bietet auch 22 und 36 Zähne für die benötigten Lochkreise und 10fach an. Die sollen auch vom Schaltverhalten her sehr gut funktionieren.
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=44543;page=1;menu=1000,2,84;mid=81 mit 22 Zähnen
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,84;product=44547;mid=81;page=1;dbp=5 mit 36 Zähnen
@falkochef Frag deinen Händler lieber erstmal nach diesen Blättern. Funktioniert wesentlich sicherer als dieses abenteuerliche Zusatzritzel hinten.


----------



## mathijsen (21. Juni 2015)

marcy2002 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich stehe kurz davor mir ein Stereo 140 HPA 27.5 Pro anzuschaffen, allerdings möchte ich mir dann einen leichteren Lenker kaufen. Könnt ihr mir diesbezüglich Vorschläge machen?
> 
> Gruß Marcel


Der Lenker? Ganz ehrlich: Ausgerechnet beim Pro macht der nur rein paar Gramm aus. Da sind leichtere Laufräder viel nötiger, da die verbautet Sonnenringel-Teile vom Gewicht her ziemliche Mühlsteine sind. Da kriegst du locker ein halbes Kilo weg, beim Lenker vllt. 80 Gramm
Aber wenn du willst: Race Face Evolve oder Respond dürften leichter sein. Oder Syntace Vector.


----------



## marcy2002 (22. Juni 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Der Lenker? Ganz ehrlich: Ausgerechnet beim Pro macht der nur rein paar Gramm aus. Da sind leichtere Laufräder viel nötiger, da die verbautet Sonnenringel-Teile vom Gewicht her ziemliche Mühlsteine sind. Da kriegst du locker ein halbes Kilo weg, beim Lenker vllt. 80 Gramm
> Aber wenn du willst: Race Face Evolve oder Respond dürften leichter sein. Oder Syntace Vector.


Den Lenker ist aber nicht so teuer. Die Laufräder gehen gleich richtig ins Geld. Welche Laufräder würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## mathijsen (22. Juni 2015)

Also wenn du eine ähnlich stabile Felge mit gleicher Innenbreite willst, kommt als Felge die Funworks AMride 25 in Frage, oder etwas teurer die Notubes ZTR Flow EX. Mit beiden bestehen hier im Forum sehr gute Erfahrungen. Erstere kriegst du am günstigen in diesem Laufradsatz:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/fun-w...disc-1750g-laufradsatz-650b-incl.tlr-kit-4287
oder für nur paar Euro mehr mit leichteren Naben und Speichen (würde ich nehmen):
http://www.actionsports.de/de/fun-w...640g-laufradsatz-650b-incl.tlr-kit-4396?c=167
Manche sagen allerdings, die Lager der Funworks-Naben würden nicht besonders lange halten. Allerdings bekommst du bei Actionsports günstig neue und da das Standard-Industrielager sein sollten, kannst du vermutlich sogar selbst bessere von FAG oder SKF kaufen.

Auf der absolut sicheren Seite bei den Naben bist du mit der Hope Pro II Evo. Das wird dann allerdings ein bisschen teurer. Wenn du dir das von Actionsports als Custom-Laufradsatz bauen lässt (http://www.actionsports.de/de/hope-pro-2-evo-disc-is-custom-laufradsatz-mtb-650b-4141) bist du so bei 450€ (mit Revolution-Speichen und Alunippeln)

Mit der ZTR Flow EX werden alle Pakete jeweils so 50€ teurer.


----------



## Jangoo089 (3. Juli 2015)

Servus!

... hat von euch schon jmd. im 140er (Pro oder nicht Pro) Erfahrung mit einer 160mm Gabel gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (4. Juli 2015)

Kannst da beim HPA problemlos eine verwenden, ggfls mit einem Winkel-Steuersatz auch die Bikegeometrie anpassen.


----------



## Jaw (10. Juli 2015)

Jangoo089 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> ... hat von euch schon jmd. im 140er (Pro oder nicht Pro) Erfahrung mit einer 160mm Gabel gemacht?



Je nach Einbaulänge der Gabel. Bei gleicher Länge ändert sich an der Geometie nichts, aber an der Garantie schon...
Wenn Dus machst interessiert mich das Ergebnis.

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...travel-as-provided-in-the-standard-equipment/


----------



## Endoplasma (10. Juli 2015)

Soo...bin nun auch eine gute Woche stolzer Besitzer eine 140er HPAs... wollte ursprünglich das Pro haben..aber da es das irgendwie nirgendwo mehr gab und ich einen satten Schlussverkaufsrabatt bekommen hab wo ich nicht nein sagen konnte wurde es die Basisversion 
Zwar theoretisch mit "schlechtere Gabel" ... aber da ich vorher ein Hardtail mit ausgenudelter 80mm Gabel gefahren bin hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch 25€ Gabel und Dämpfer aus China als Krönung der Technik empfunden 

Fährt sich auf jedenfalls super, kletter, macht abwärts Spaß und passt vor allem von der Geo her, bin mal gespannt wie lang es die RFR Sattelstütze tut, wo ich auch gleich eine Frage zu hätte. 
Weiß jemand ob diese auch entlüftet werden muss wie die Rock Shox oder funktioniert die mechanisch per Seilzug/Feder?

Außerdem finde ich nirgends etwas über die Felgen Fulcrum Red66, könnte sich ggf. um umgelabelte Power HP handeln 
Finde leider keine max. Reifenbreite für diese Felgen.
Vielleicht hat jemand ja ein paar mehr Infos....


----------



## mathijsen (12. Juli 2015)

Endoplasma schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob diese auch entlüftet werden muss wie die Rock Shox oder funktioniert die mechanisch per Seilzug/Feder?


Ist mit Seilzug. Müsste man doch merken (Reibung des Zugs in der Hülle) und beim Hebel drücken auch sehen.
Ist die hier, bloß mit mehr Hub: http://www.tranzxpst.com/de/komponenten/produkte/sattelstuetzen/product/jd-ysp03-1/


Endoplasma schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich nirgends etwas über die Felgen Fulcrum Red66, könnte sich ggf. um umgelabelte Power HP handeln
> Finde leider keine max. Reifenbreite für diese Felgen.


Laut Cube-Homepage ist die Felge 584x19C, hat also 19mm Innenbreite. Da würde ich nichts über 2,25" montieren, da es sonst bei trailtauglichen niedrigen Luftdrücken in Kurven zu sehr wegknickt.
Solche schmalen Felgen haben an Trailbikes eigentlich sowieso nix verloren. Keine Ahnung, was sich Cube da gedacht hat.
Aber gut, die Reifen mit der LiteSkin-Papierkarkasse kannste sowieso nur mit hohem Luftdruck durchschlagsfrei fahren. Insofern macht das konzeptmäßig schon fast wieder Sinn.


----------



## Freeko (12. Juli 2015)

Jangoo089 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> ... hat von euch schon jmd. im 140er (Pro oder nicht Pro) Erfahrung mit einer 160mm Gabel gemacht?


Habe in mein Super HPC 140 TM die Pike von 150 auf 160mm umgebaut. Lenkwinkel passt mir jetzt besser und ich finde das Rad nicht mehr so nervös.


----------



## Freeko (12. Juli 2015)

Jaw schrieb:


> Je nach Einbaulänge der Gabel. Bei gleicher Länge ändert sich an der Geometie nichts, aber an der Garantie schon...
> Wenn Dus machst interessiert mich das Ergebnis.
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...travel-as-provided-in-the-standard-equipment/



Das antwort von Cube ist ja schön 5 jahre alt. Teamfahrer machen es auch......

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ews-bike-check-greg-callaghans-cube-stereo.html

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endoplasma (12. Juli 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ist mit Seilzug. Müsste man doch merken (Reibung des Zugs in der Hülle) und beim Hebel drücken auch sehen.
> Ist die hier, bloß mit mehr Hub: http://www.tranzxpst.com/de/komponenten/produkte/sattelstuetzen/product/jd-ysp03-1/



Ja den Seilzug hab ich natürlich gesehen, ich wusste halt nur nicht was dieser in der Sattelstütze betätigt.
Wenn mechanisch kann dieser ja eine Art "Stift" bedienen der sich in die Feder schiebt und das ausfedern verhindert oder eben freigibt.
Allerdings könnte der Seilzug auch ein Ventil od. ähnliches betätigen und die Sattelstütze selber funktioniert hydraulisch.
Weiß ja nicht was die inzwischen für Weltraumtechnik in 0815 Produkte verbauen 
Denke aber der Kommentar heißt dann das Sie komplett mechanisch ist (da kann wenigstens nichts suppen, Dichtungen kaputtgehen, Flüssigkeiten getauscht werden etc. und Wartungsaufwand sollte geringer sein).



> Laut Cube-Homepage ist die Felge 584x19C, hat also 19mm Innenbreite. Da würde ich nichts über 2,25" montieren, da es sonst bei trailtauglichen niedrigen Luftdrücken in Kurven zu sehr wegknickt.



Alles klar, bleib ich halt bei 2,25 reicht ja auch im Normalfall.
Bin bei der LS Variante auch skeptisch aber, tauschen kann man später immer noch. Wurde sicher verbaute wg. Preis oder ums Gewicht zu schönen. Die Ersten 150km haben Sie auf jedenfall Pannenfrei überstanden


----------



## mathijsen (12. Juli 2015)

Endoplasma schrieb:


> Ja den Seilzug hab ich natürlich gesehen, ich wusste halt nur nicht was dieser in der Sattelstütze betätigt.
> Wenn mechanisch kann dieser ja eine Art "Stift" bedienen der sich in die Feder schiebt und das ausfedern verhindert oder eben freigibt.


Ach sooo meinst du das. Dachte du meinst nur die Ansteuerung. Also ich würde sagen, sie ist per Seilzug angesteuert, aber die eigentliche Hubtechnik ist pneumatisch-hydraulisch. Entlüften muss man sie deswegen aber nicht. Ist ja bei der Reverb auch nur der Fall, weil die soagr hydraulisch angesteuert wird.


----------



## Hindruin (28. Juli 2015)

Apropo Laufräder ....


----------



## weisman (3. August 2015)

Abend,
Hab seit mitte april mein stereo 140 hpa 27,5 und bin seitdem ca. 800km gefahren.
Seit kurzem hat der dämpfer an der unteren aufnahme sichtbares und deutlich hörbares spiel.
Was würdet ihr sagen, tauscht mein händler das auf garantie? Und wie kann so was nach 800 km passieren, sind das billige china lager oder was?


----------



## DaKing (4. August 2015)

MaWe12 schrieb:


> Abend,
> Hab seit mitte april mein stereo 140 hpa 27,5 und bin seitdem ca. 800km gefahren.
> Seit kurzem hat der dämpfer an der unteren aufnahme sichtbares und deutlich hörbares spiel.
> Was würdet ihr sagen, tauscht mein händler das auf garantie? Und wie kann so was nach 800 km passieren, sind das billige china lager oder was?



Ich komm nicht ganz mit - die untere Dämpfer-Aufnahme ist bei dem Rahmen doch der Alurahmen selbst? Wo vermutest du da ein Lager? Lass halt mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und schraube das Teil unten raus, schau es an?

Ansonsten, ab zum Händler und prüfen lassen. Falls dieser nicht komplett hinterm Mond wohnt wird er dir gerne helfen. Ich hab bisher Erfahrung mit zwei Cube Händlern gemacht, die waren bisher immer sehr kompetent Aussagefähig.


----------



## robzo (4. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einer Woche habe ich mein Stereo 140 HPA Race 27,5. Jetzt geht es am Wochenende für 2 Wochen in die Dolomiten. Da ich bislang immer mit Schwalbes Hans Dampf unterwegs war: Gibt es Erfahrungen zu den dünnen original verbauten Nobby Nic? Halten die das Gebirge aus oder ist man da ständig am flicken?

Danke und Gruß

robzo


----------



## DaKing (4. August 2015)

robzo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit einer Woche habe ich mein Stereo 140 HPA Race 27,5. Jetzt geht es am Wochenende für 2 Wochen in die Dolomiten. Da ich bislang immer mit Schwalbes Hans Dampf unterwegs war: Gibt es Erfahrungen zu den dünnen original verbauten Nobby Nic? Halten die das Gebirge aus oder ist man da ständig am flicken?
> 
> ...



Das hängt natürlich vom gefahrenen Luftdruck ab ;-) Grundsätzlich sind die 2,25 Nobby Evo mit SnakeSkin nicht mehr oder weniger haltbar als die 2,35...


----------



## robzo (4. August 2015)

DaKing schrieb:


> Das hängt natürlich vom gefahrenen Luftdruck ab ;-) Grundsätzlich sind die 2,25 Nobby Evo mit SnakeSkin nicht mehr oder weniger haltbar als die 2,35...




Wenn original die SnakeSkin verbaut wären, würde ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen. Es sind aber die LiteSkin drauf. Und da fehlt mir die Erfahrung dazu, ob die an den Flanken nicht zu anfällig sind...

Gruß

robzo


----------



## DaKing (5. August 2015)

Ups - naja dann investier halt die 70 EUR in ein paar SnakeSkin Ersatzschlappen und nimm sie mit, dann kannste tauschen. Übrigens top Tip für den Tourenrucksack. Schneide aus dem alten Mantel ein Stück Seitenwand raus und pack das zusammen mit einer kleinen Tube Uhu Hart (o.ä.) in den Rucksack. Wiegt fast nix, und du kannst auf dem Trail auch größere Seitenwandschnitzer von innen sicher abkleben. So kommste auf jeden Fall noch nach Hause...


----------



## Heiza (5. August 2015)

Will jemand mal ein Bild von seinem 22" Stereo 140 aus 2015 posten? Würde mich interessieren wie das aussieht von der Größe her  
Ändert sich die Geometrie der 140er im Jahr 2016?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (5. August 2015)

Habe zwar kein Bild, kann dir aber sagen, dass es schlimm aussieht. 
Das Sitzrohr wird 5 cm länger und dann sieht die Wippe mit dem Dämpfer ziemlich verloren aus im Rahmen und iwie unstimmig. 
Google nach dem Stereo 140 Hybrid dann siehst du es ungefähr.


----------



## FS99 (6. August 2015)

Soooo schlimm finde ich es nun auch nicht: 22"


----------



## Heiza (6. August 2015)

FS99 schrieb:


> 22"
> Anhang anzeigen 410143


Es sieht eigentlich nicht schlecht aus. Der hybrid dagegen sieht schon komisch aus. Und ich kann mir vorstellen dass die carbon Variante noch ein bisschen kompakter aussieht weil das oberrohr einen knick hat


----------



## DaKing (6. August 2015)

Sieht super aus, keine Ahnung was der Post davor aussagen soll. Ja, bei großen Rahmen sind Laufräder und Bauteile im Verhältnis kleiner. Genauso wie häufig der Rider im Verhältnis größer ist. Deswegen gibt es übrigens auch große Rahmen, damit große Rider ordentlich darauf passen.


----------



## schlagwerk (7. August 2015)

Moin moin,

durch das viele positive Feedback bin ich ebenfalls auf das Cube Stereo aufmerksam geworden. Vor allem die beiden interessieren mich:

Cube Stereo 140 HPA 27.5 -->  http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-stereo-140-hpa-27.5-black-anodized-242955/wg_id-7243

Cube Stereo 160 HPA Pro 27.5 --> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-stereo-160-hpa-pro-27.5-green-n-black-242903/wg_id-7243

Abgesehen davon, dass die Komponenten unterschiedlich in der Wertigkeit und Marke sind: Habt ihr sonstige Erfahrungen vor allem mit dem 160er Pro? 

Ich bin insgesamt noch recht unerfahren was Fullys angeht, aber sonst sehr sportlich und bisher mit Trekking/Crossrädern unterwegs gewesen. Suche ein Allmountain/Enduro-Bike für Alltag in Stadt/Land/Wald und Reisen in die Alpen. Singletrails und Waldtouren, ab und zu ein Bikepark. 

Das 160er Pro finde ich insgesamt interessanter. Und das Grün ist ja sowieso der Hammer! Mache mir das nur etwas Sorgen zwecks der Alltagstauglichkeit...testen konnte ich beide noch nicht, das wird hoffentlich am Wochenende.

Ansonsten: 182 cm groß, SL ist 87/88 cm. 

Vielen Dank euch!


----------



## [elvis] (9. August 2015)

schlagwerk schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> durch das viele positive Feedback bin ich ebenfalls auf das Cube Stereo aufmerksam geworden. Vor allem die beiden interessieren mich:
> 
> ...



Dämpfer,  Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Laufräder am grünen 160er sind Mist. Fährt sich furchtbar im Vergleich zu den besser ausgestattetrn Stereos. Probier' auf jedenfall mehrere durch, am besten auch mal z.b. das grün-silberne 140er oder ein anderes teures. 
[elvis]


----------



## DaKing (9. August 2015)

Also beim 140 HPA passt das Fahrwerk. Wir haben nur die RFR Sattelstütze gleich durch ne Reverb Stealth ersetzt. Beim ersten Gabelservice kommt dann noch eine FIT Kartusche rein, dann ist es identischn zum 140 HPA Race. Laufräder kommen irgendwann noch neu, die sind der Hauptunterschied im Gewicht zwischen den Beiden.

Das 160 würde ich mir nur dann ansehen wenn du es entweder wirklich ausnutzt, oder dann in Richtung HPC/SHPC Carbon gehen willst für leichte Trailraketen.


----------



## Alpinos (23. August 2015)

Servus 
ich will mir evt. ein cube stereo 140 hpa zulegen, was habt ihr für erfahrungen gemacht was habt ihr bereits tauschen reparieren müssen?


----------



## Tobias_B. (23. August 2015)

ich keine - meinst du du kannst noch ein 2015er Modell abstauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpinos (24. August 2015)

Ja mein Händler hat noch ein paar da in meiner Größe


----------



## DaKing (24. August 2015)

Alpinos schrieb:


> Servus
> ich will mir evt. ein cube stereo 140 hpa zulegen, was habt ihr für erfahrungen gemacht was habt ihr bereits tauschen reparieren müssen?



Wir haben die RFR Sattelstütze noch direkt beim Kauf gegen eine Reverb Stealth getauscht, das ist aber nur beim HPA "Einsteigsmodell" relevant.


----------



## Alpinos (24. August 2015)

Wenn dann wirds das Einstiegsmodell


----------



## troglyt (25. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor ein paar Monaten als Ersatz für mein geklautes AMS 130 das Stereo 140 HPA gekauft,
also das "normale" Stereo für rd. 2.000 Euro (http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-140-hpa-275-black-anodized-2015/

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Fahrwerk bzw. wie zufrieden seid ihr ?

Bin leider sehr unzufrieden. Gabel und Dämpfer sind viel zu hart (ja, Sag und Zugstufe richtig eingestellt)
und sprechen auf kleinere bis mittlere Stöße überhaupt nicht an. Das Fahrverhalten auf Forstwegen, Wurzelpassagen etc. ist bockig und das Rad springt bei höherem Tempo regelrecht hin und her.

Das ist nicht nur unkomfortabel, es erzeugt auch irgendwie kein rechtes Vertrauen zum Rad...
Stelle ich die Dämpfer weicher ein, sind sie gleich wieder zu weich und kommt es gleich zum Durchschlagen.

Wie ist das bei Euch ?


----------



## Endoplasma (25. August 2015)

Ich bin eigentlich mit dem Fahrwerk voll zufrieden. Tendenziell am Anfang etwas zu soft. Hab dann etwas mehr druck auf Gabel und Dämpfer gepumpt. Nun passt für mich alles. 
Ich geh damit auch nicht zimperlich um, natürlich springe ich keine großen Gaps damit oder so, aber Stepdowns und kleinere Rampen sind keine Seltenheit hier.
Am Anfang ist der Dämpfer mir ab und an etwas durchgeschlagen daher hab ich diesen tendenziell etwas härter eingestellt.

Ein "springen" oder unruhiges Fahrverhalten konnte ich aber nicht feststellen. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich vorher Hardtail gefahren bin und es da bergab eh immer deftig rappelte 

Hab allerdings den Vorderreifen gegen etwas griffigeres getauscht, da es gerade in Passagen mit Geröll / Kieselsteinen relativ rutschig war.
Snakebite hinten hat auch nicht auf sich warten lassen...aber "light" Produkte sind eh nicht so das wahre


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*Stereo 140 HPA  27,5  MY2016*
*



Stereo 140 HPA SL 27,5*





*Stereo 140 HPA Race 27,5*

*





Stereo 140 HPA Pro 27,5*

*



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalle1111 (28. August 2015)

troglyt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir vor ein paar Monaten als Ersatz für mein geklautes AMS 130 das Stereo 140 HPA gekauft,
> also das "normale" Stereo für rd. 2.000 Euro (http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-140-hpa-275-black-anodized-2015/
> ...



Habe das gleiche Rad seit etwa 3 Wochen und kann die Fahwerksprobleme nicht bestätigen. Das "Springen" kann doch eigentlich nur an einem zu harten Fahrwerk liegen. Evtl. noch mal einstellen?


----------



## troglyt (29. August 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Bei meinem Rad scheint einfach was nicht in Ordnung zu sein, kann mich wie gesagt nur entscheiden zwischen viel zu weich und viel zu hart.

Werde jetzt erstmal die Saison zu Ende fahren  und dann beim Händler vorstellig werden.


----------



## Deleted253406 (29. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Stereo 140 HPA  27,5  MY2016*



Also das "Pro" schaut echt cool aus. Das bitte mit der Ausstattung der "Race"-Variante ;-)
Bin echt am überlegen, mein AMS 130 gegen ein 140er Race-Stereo einzutauschen...


----------



## Cube_140_HPA_27 (5. September 2015)

Hallo, also ich habe seit drei Wochen das Stereo 140 HPA (das für 2.000) und bin vollauf zufrieden. Hatte vorher das LTD Race welches mir leider gestohlen wurde :-( Im Vergleich dazu ist das eine völlig andere Welt, obwohl ich das LTD super fand. Hatte mir extra noch XT Bremsen dran gemacht damit sich der Diebstahl auch lohnt -.- Aus diesem Grund wollte ich auch ein Rad mit kompletter XT Ausstattung. Am Stereo sind ja "nur" die Deore montiert (vom SLX-Umwerfer mal abgesehen aber das ist mir wurscht). Habe etwas verhandelt und gegen kleinen Aufpreis dann noch die XT Bremsen bekommen. Jetzt ist alles perfekt! :-D Habe allerdings gesehen, dass das Stereo HPA (ohne alles, also nicht das Pro oder Race) nicht mehr im 2016er Programm ist. Habe also noch eines der letzten bekommen. Die Pro Variante ist ja 2-300€ teurer obwohl ich die Ausstattung nicht unbedingt besser finde.

Nachtrag: das oben erwähnte Springen konnte ich überhaupt nicht feststellen. Fährt sich butterweich. Höchstens ein Kettenschlagen hat mich dazu veranlasst einen Strebenschutz anzubringen.


----------



## MightyBird (5. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich benötige dringend Hilfe!
Bin absoluter Neuling und habe mir im Netz das Stereo HPA 140 geholt.
Da der Sattel etwas zu klein eingestellt war, wollte ich diesen höher stellen...

Nun hält die Sattelstütze nicht mehr, d.h. trotz festgezogener Schraube sinkt der Sattel ein. 

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Muss ich am Seilzug auch was umstellen? Der Hebel lässt sich nun auch nicht mehr so schön drücken wie zuvor.

Ich fahre heute Nacht für zwei Wochen in den Urlaub und wollte eigentlich das Bike gleich mitnehmen! 
Im Netz finde ich zu dieser RFR Sattelstütze keine Beschreibung. 

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen? 

VG 
Bird


----------



## Cube_140_HPA_27 (7. September 2015)

MightyBird schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich benötige dringend Hilfe!
> Bin absoluter Neuling und habe mir im Netz das Stereo HPA 140 geholt.
> ...



Hi, sinkt die hydraulische Stütze ein oder der Teil der Sattelstütze der mit der Inbusschraube festgezogen wird? Bei mir ist alles bombenfest, nicht das kleinste Bisschen Spiel. Hast Du evtl. beim Rausziehen den Kabelzug abgeknickt oder beschädigt?


----------



## Erik94 (7. September 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

ich überlege mir jetzt noch ein Cube Stereo 140 HPA (2015) zu kaufen wenn es noch etwas günstiger wird.
Welche Rahmenhöhe wäre für einen 1,70m kleinen und 70kg schlangen typen, mit einer beinlänge von 80cm, am besten ?

der Rahmen fällt ja etwas kleiner aus. Ich will das er wendig ist. geht 16 zoll noch ?


----------



## Cube_140_HPA_27 (7. September 2015)

Erik94 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich überlege mir jetzt noch ein Cube Stereo 140 HPA (2015) zu kaufen wenn es noch etwas günstiger wird.
> Welche Rahmenhöhe wäre für einen 1,70m kleinen und 70kg schlangen typen, mit einer beinlänge von 80cm, am besten ?
> ...


Ich würde im Zweifel lieber die grössere Alternative wählen. Es fällt relativ klein aus. Am besten beim Händler probe fahren.


----------



## TheRover (8. September 2015)

Servus,

meint ihr, ein 20" 140 HPA (MJ 2015 ohne Pro/Race) ist zu groß für mich?
Bin 1,76m mit SL 76 cm.

Bin es beim Händler leider nur um den Block gefahren. Da war es ok.
Leider hat der Händler auch nur noch ein 20".


----------



## Cube_140_HPA_27 (8. September 2015)

TheRover schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> meint ihr, ein 20" 140 HPA (MJ 2015 ohne Pro/Race) ist zu groß für mich?
> Bin 1,76m mit SL 76 cm.
> ...


Also ich bin 1,88 und habe das 22" (mehr geht ja nicht). Und ich habe die (festgeschraubte) Sattelstütze bis auf max. ausgefahren und fahre normalerweise mit der variablen auch voll ausgefahren. Ich denke 20" sollte bei fast 1,80 ok sein. Wenn man nämlich dann den Sattel nicht hoch genug bekommt ist auch Mist und mit die variablen Funktion kannst Du ja auch nur 90% oder so ausfahren. Die Rahmenhöhe vor der Sattelstütze ist ja sehr niedrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_140_HPA_27 (8. September 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Stereo 140 HPA  27,5  MY2016*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Das "comp" oder "cmpt" haben sie jedenfalls raus genommen.


----------



## TheRover (8. September 2015)

Cube_140_HPA_27 schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1,88 und habe das 22" (mehr geht ja nicht). Und ich habe die (festgeschraubte) Sattelstütze bis auf max. ausgefahren und fahre normalerweise mit der variablen auch voll ausgefahren. Ich denke 20" sollte bei fast 1,80 ok sein. Wenn man nämlich dann den Sattel nicht hoch genug bekommt ist auch Mist und mit die variablen Funktion kannst Du ja auch nur 90% oder so ausfahren. Die Rahmenhöhe vor der Sattelstütze ist ja sehr niedrig.



Danke dir.
Ich habe mir jetzt das 20" bestellt und freue mich total auf das Bike!
Ich werde berichten.

Also demnächst steht wohl mein 26" Acid (18" Rahmen) mit Reba (Umbau) zum Verkauf


----------



## SteWi81 (9. September 2015)

Erik94 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich überlege mir jetzt noch ein Cube Stereo 140 HPA (2015) zu kaufen wenn es noch etwas günstiger wird.
> Welche Rahmenhöhe wäre für einen 1,70m kleinen und 70kg schlangen typen, mit einer beinlänge von 80cm, am besten ?
> ...



Hallo!

Bin ebenfalls 1,70m und ca. 72 kg schwer... Schrittlänge 78 cm ... habe mir das 16" geholt. Probefahrt im Geschäft soweit alles in Ordnung. Habe jetzt aber in der Praxis gemerkt, dass wenn die Federungen relativ weich eingestellt sind, der Sattel selbst auf Maximumhöhe doch eher grenzwertig niedrig ist. Würde mir an deiner Stelle lieber das 18" holen.

Aber wie immer: trotzdem unbedingt im Geschäft probieren.

Frage an die anderen: Kann ich die Sattelstütze ca. 1 cm über der Miminumgrenze fixieren ohne das mir gleich der Sattel im Gelände abhanden kommt oder soll ich lieber versuchen das 16" noch umzutauschen (erst eine Woche alt)??

LG


----------



## Vincy (9. September 2015)

Kauf dir eine Sattelstütze mit 150mm Hub. Evtl nimmt dein Händler die Inzahlung.
Das Sitzrohr kann dir da an der Klemme ggfls einreißen!





TheRover schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> meint ihr, ein 20" 140 HPA (MJ 2015 ohne Pro/Race) ist zu groß für mich?
> Bin 1,76m mit SL 76 cm.
> ...



20" ist da zu groß, nimm lieber 18".


----------



## TheRover (9. September 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> 20" ist da zu groß, nimm lieber 18".



Habe meine Schrittlänge nochmal nach gemessen (das erste Mal war etwas unsachgemäß): 79cm.

Denke das 20" wird passen (bin ich immerhin ja auch schon um den Block Probe gefahren).
Bestellt ist es ja auch schon in 20".


----------



## Erik94 (9. September 2015)

SteWi81 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bin ebenfalls 1,70m und ca. 72 kg schwer... Schrittlänge 78 cm ... habe mir das 16" geholt. Probefahrt im Geschäft soweit alles in Ordnung. Habe jetzt aber in der Praxis gemerkt, dass wenn die Federungen relativ weich eingestellt sind, der Sattel selbst auf Maximumhöhe doch eher grenzwertig niedrig ist. Würde mir an deiner Stelle lieber das 18" holen.
> 
> ...




War heute im Laden und hab ein 16 hpa und ein 18 hpa pro gefahren. Deine Meinung hat mich beim kauf nochmal bestätigt da ich mir genau das selbe gedacht habe. Hab mir für 1600 bei Rabebike eins in 18 Zoll gekauft. 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## SteWi81 (9. September 2015)

Erik94 schrieb:


> War heute im Laden und hab ein 16 hpa und ein 18 hpa pro gefahren. Deine Meinung hat mich beim kauf nochmal bestätigt da ich mir genau das selbe gedacht habe. Hab mir für 1600 bei Rabebike eins in 18 Zoll gekauft.
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe



werde auch versuchen meines umzutauschen. Sollte das nicht funktionieren bleibt mir wohl nur die Lösung mit der längeren Sattelstütze...


----------



## Ritzibi (10. September 2015)

Mal ne Frage, es gibt ja das 140er Race, Pro und nur HPA.
Das ohne Race/ Pro scheint identisch zu sein zu den anderen, nur die Stütze ist ne RFR??? und Lenker / Vorbau sind von Cube.
Rahmen dürfte der gleiche sein?
Kann jemand licht ins dunkel bringen?


----------



## Vincy (10. September 2015)

Es gibt 2016 die Modellversionen *SL*, *Race* und* Pro*. Die Rahmen sind identisch, nur mit unterschiedlichen Ausstattungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (10. September 2015)

Dann müsste das ein SL sein?
http://www.liquid-life.de/cube/cube...jPV9Jv0i3nqtHxRnu7tXG_017-f1sbe-MJhoCl5jw_wcB


----------



## Vincy (10. September 2015)

Nein, es ist das 2015er HPA.


----------



## Ritzibi (10. September 2015)

Dann gibts wohl verschieden Pro???
http://www.liquid-life.de/catalogsearch/result/?form_key=vBOyZiUHq1QlpI08&q=Cube+Stereo+140+HPA+Pro+27.5+iceblue´n´black+2015

Die Stütze ist dann eine Reverb, oder was heißt RFR
Edit: RFR ist geklärt, Billigstütze


----------



## Vincy (10. September 2015)

Schreib das Modelljahr dabei, sonst kommt man da ganz durcheinander.
Ausstattungen stehn dabei.


----------



## Ritzibi (10. September 2015)

Die Links sind alles 2015er.
Wenn´s nur drei Varianten gibt, wäre das dann die "Sparversion", wobei ich unter SL eher eine Leichtversion vermutet hätte.


----------



## Vincy (10. September 2015)

Inzwischen gibt es auch schon die 2016er Modelle. 
Das billigste Modell hat die billigste Ausstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (10. September 2015)

Nun ja, wenn überhaupt, dann gibt´s wohl ein 140er Pro.
Denle mal ein 160er ist als Tourer mit geringem Trailanteil etwas übermotorisiert...?


----------



## Cube_140_HPA_27 (10. September 2015)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Dann gibts wohl verschieden Pro???
> http://www.liquid-life.de/catalogsearch/result/?form_key=vBOyZiUHq1QlpI08&q=Cube+Stereo+140+HPA+Pro+27.5+iceblue´n´black+2015
> 
> Die Stütze ist dann eine Reverb, oder was heißt RFR
> Edit: RFR ist geklärt, Billigstütze


Naja, RFR ist (eine Marke von) Cube. Bei mir funktioniert sie absolut einwandfrei und ohne das kleinste Spiel. Die Reverb ist aber natürlich teurer und sicher auch besser und hat einen längeren Hub.


----------



## Ritzibi (10. September 2015)

Na mal gucken,

könnte ein 140er in iceblue und ein 160er Pro in schwarz bekommen.
Bin mir nicht ganz schlüssig wegen dem Federweg, glaube 140mm reichen dicke.....


----------



## Ritzibi (12. September 2015)

Moin,

kann mir jemand verraten, welchen Achsstandard die RacFace Kurbel an dem Bike hat SRAM GXP oder Shimano?:
http://www.mhw-bike.de/cube-stereo-...ck-2015-2943?gclid=CNe14rbm8McCFaEfwwodnwgO7Q


----------



## Vincy (12. September 2015)

Beim Innenlager ist der Standard BB92 PressFit. Welches Innenlager du da brauchst, ist abhängig von der verwendeten Kurbel!
Shimano: Shimano BB92 PressFit
Sram: GXP PressFit
Race Face: Race Face BB92 PressFit, d24mm oder d30mm


----------



## Ritzibi (12. September 2015)

Danke,

die Frage ist aber ob meine GXP SRAM Kurbel passen würde.
Steht halt nirgends welchen Standard die RaceFace Kurbel hat.


----------



## Vincy (12. September 2015)

Der Rahmen bestimmt den Standard, nicht die Kurbel! Dort ist der Standard BB92 PressFit. Ist bei den meisten Cube Bikes.
Für die Sram GXP Kurbel brauchst dann ein GXP PressFit Innenlager.


----------



## Ritzibi (12. September 2015)

Weiß ich, es gibt allerdings BB92 GXP und BB92 Hollowtech II Innenlager.
Frage ist eigentlich immer noch, ist ein GXP oder Hollowtech verbaut.
Oder hat RaceFace wieder einen anderen Standard?


----------



## TheRover (12. September 2015)

Flo246 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab mir vor 2 Wochen auch das Stereo 140HPA gekauft. Nun stelle ich nach ca. 150km fest, dass zwischen dem Centerlock der Bremsscheiben und der Radnabe (vorne und hinten) ca. 4 mm radiales Spiel vorhanden ist (nicht außen am Reifen sondern direkt an der Nabe) das fühlt und hört sich nicht besonders toll an. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. weiß jemand wie man das beheben kann?
> Hab noch kein Hollowtech 2 Werkzeug um mir das von innen anzusehen.
> ...




Ich habe das bei mir auch festgestellt und habe heute beim Biken jemand anderes mit dem gleichen Bike getroffen - bei ihm hatte der Centerlock auch Spiel zur Bremsscheibe (nur vorne, hinten fast nix / bei mir vorne und hinten).

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Wie schlimm ist das? Muss man das beheben? Wenn ja, wie?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Vincy (12. September 2015)

Den Verschlußring mit mindestens *40Nm *festziehen. Falls dann noch Spiel ist, Bremsscheibe austauschen, ggfls auch die Nabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (14. September 2015)

Hallo,

hätte mal ne etwas ungewöhnliche Bitte.
Könnte mal jemand am 2015er HPA 140 ( Größe 20" ) die Leitungslänge der Scheibenbremse vorne und hinten messen?
Grund, Rad kommt bald und ich würde gerne meine XTR Bremse verbauen.
Müsste nur wissen ob die Leitung reicht oder ob ich längere bestellen muss.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## paddler (15. September 2015)

Morgen!

Ca 148 cm hinten und 83 cm vorne.

Flo


----------



## Ritzibi (15. September 2015)

paddler schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Ca 148 cm hinten und 83 cm vorne.
> 
> Flo


Danke,

heißt schon mal Leitung tauschen, hmmm.
Ne Schelle für den Remote der Reverb würd ich ja auch noch brauchen, ist ja Matchmaker schätz ich mal, also nicht separat?
An die Shimano passt der ja nicht.
Mal sehen, vielleicht behalte ich die Guide Bremse doch???


----------



## Cube_140_HPA_27 (15. September 2015)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hätte mal ne etwas ungewöhnliche Bitte.
> Könnte mal jemand am 2015er HPA 140 ( Größe 20" ) die Leitungslänge der Scheibenbremse vorne und hinten messen?
> ...


Hi, habe am HPA 27,5 auch die Deore gegen XT getauscht. Sonst ist ja alles XT und ich wollte alles einheitlich haben.
Ist sicher eher eine "haben will" Sache denn die drei Bremsvarianten unterscheiden sich wirklich nur marginal. Wen es interessiert für den ist hier ein Youtube mit dem genauen Vergleich von Deore, SLX und XT:


----------



## Ritzibi (15. September 2015)

So bike ist heute gekommen, gleich mal die XTR-Bremse angebaut.
Leitungen haben gepasst, die original Leitungen der Guide waren ja einen Kilometer zu lang....


----------



## Ritzibi (16. September 2015)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich einfach-Halter für die Bremsleitungen am HPA bekomme?
Die Reverb fliegt raus, brauche also keine Halter für zwei Leitungen.

Hab was gefunden, der richtige Suchbegriff macht es, Kabelführung heißt das Zauberwort:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-kabelfuehrung-5mm-98647


----------



## Deihlos (18. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin gerade dabei mir ein Fully zuzulegen. Bin bis jetzt immer nur Hardtail gefahren.
Meine Favoriten sind das Cube Stereo Hpa 140 Race oder das Stereo 160 Hpa SL beides Modelljahre 2016.
Einsatzgebiet sollte sein Tagestouren, Trail, gemütlich Abendrunde nach Feierabend und ein bisschen im Bikepark sollte auch gehen.

Zu was würdet ihr mir raten? Die Bikes sind ja vom Setup doch schon ziemlich ähnlich bis auf den Federweg.

Ich habe bei dem 160er ein wenig bedenken beim uphill...

Hab ich mit dem 140er am runter genau so Spaß wie mit dem 160er...

Was sagt ihr dazu. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen..ich hoff ihr könnt mir meine Entscheidung erleichtern 

Vielen Dank.

Grüße Philipp


----------



## Ritzibi (19. September 2015)

Hi,

bei dem beschriebenen Einsatzgebiet sollten 140mm reichen.
Ich persönlich hab auch mein 120er 29er-Fully nie an die Grenzen gebracht, werd´s auch bei meinem neuen 140er Pro wohl kaum schaffen.
Kommt halt auch auf deine Fahrweise an.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (19. September 2015)

Ich würde da eher das 160er bevorzugen, hast dann im Bikepark mehr Reserven. Uphill kann man damit auch gut fahren, evtl eine straffere Abstimmung nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_140_HPA_27 (19. September 2015)

Deihlos schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin gerade dabei mir ein Fully zuzulegen. Bin bis jetzt immer nur Hardtail gefahren.
> Meine Favoriten sind das Cube Stereo Hpa 140 Race oder das Stereo 160 Hpa SL beides Modelljahre 2016.
> ...


Hi, also ich habe das 140er bisher noch nie an die Grenzen gebracht. Wir reden hier ja von Grenzbereichen die Normalsterbliche eher selten erreichen. Hatte vorher ein Hardtail, das ging auch  Allerings hast Du durch die CTD Optionen eigentlich kein Risiko, da solltest du auch mit dem 160er und gesperrten Dämpfern gut bergauf kommen. Letzten Endes ist es ja auch eine PReisfrage. Das 160er kostet bei gleicher Ausstattung etwas mehr.


----------



## Ritzibi (20. September 2015)

Moin,

die Frage wurde hier ähnlich schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag gestellt, jedoch eher ohne Ergebnis.
Hat jemand die Sun Ringle Radium EM Laufräder am 2015 HPA Pro schon mal auf tubeless umgerüstet?
Müsste vom Aufbau her passen, weiß nur nicht so recht ob die großen Felgenbohrungen ( für Autoventil ) da Probleme machen.


----------



## Ritzibi (22. September 2015)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Frage wurde hier ähnlich schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag gestellt, jedoch eher ohne Ergebnis.
> Hat jemand die Sun Ringle Radium EM Laufräder am 2015 HPA Pro schon mal auf tubeless umgerüstet?
> Müsste vom Aufbau her passen, weiß nur nicht so recht ob die großen Felgenbohrungen ( für Autoventil ) da Probleme machen.


Da ich hier die Frage gestellt hatte, beantworte ich die mal selbst.
Wie heißt es so schön, Versuch macht klug.
Funktioniert bestens mit:

Maxxis Ardent 27,5x2,25" TR EXO Dual 60 Faltreifen
NoTubes Stan´s Rim Tape 21 mm
NoTubes Universal Tubelessventil 35mm
Notubes Milch
Beim ersten Versuch alles dicht, cool.
Spart in Summe zur original Bereifung 336g, vom Pannenschutz mal abgesehen.
Wiegt jetzt komplett inkl. Pedale 13,6 kg
Wobei alleine der Sattel und die Kassette bockschwer sind:
Sattel: 301g
Kassette: 354g


----------



## SteWi81 (22. September 2015)

Hallo!
Heute wurde nun endlich mein 16" gegen einen 18" Rahmen getauscht (da beim 16" einfach die Sattelstütze zu kurz war). Hab jetzt gemerkt, dass beim mittleren Federelement sich der Regler im Kreis - also volle 360° drehen lässt. Ist das normal??? Die Funktion ist davon definitiv nicht beeinflusst. Das Element sperrt ordentlich und auch die anderen Einstellungen funktionieren wie sie sollen - zumindest im Stand...

Was meint ihr dazu?

LG


----------



## SteWi81 (30. September 2015)

SteWi81 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Heute wurde nun endlich mein 16" gegen einen 18" Rahmen getauscht (da beim 16" einfach die Sattelstütze zu kurz war). Hab jetzt gemerkt, dass beim mittleren Federelement sich der Regler im Kreis - also volle 360° drehen lässt. Ist das normal??? Die Funktion ist davon definitiv nicht beeinflusst. Das Element sperrt ordentlich und auch die anderen Einstellungen funktionieren wie sie sollen - zumindest im Stand...
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?
> ...



keine Info?? Dann werde ich mich wohl an den Cube-Support wenden


----------



## mathijsen (30. September 2015)

Mittleres Federelement? Meinst du den Dämpfer?
Normal ist das nicht. Kannst du denn drei verschiedene Positionen einstellen, bei denen sich die Dämpfung unterschiedlich straff anfühlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteWi81 (30. September 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Mittleres Federelement? Meinst du den Dämpfer?
> Normal ist das nicht. Kannst du denn drei verschiedene Positionen einstellen, bei denen sich die Dämpfung unterschiedlich straff anfühlt?



Ja, den mein ich. 

Ja, das kann ich. Der Dämpfer funktioniert einwandfrei, aber beim ersten MTB ging das - soweit ich mich erinnern kann - nämlich nicht.


----------



## Deleted253406 (3. Oktober 2015)

Fox Dämpfer? Dann ist das so nicht ok. Die Rastungen der drei Stufen sollten sauber vorhanden und fühlbar sein.
Würde ich direkt zu Fox einschicken. Geht schneller als über den Händler.


----------



## Cube_140_HPA_27 (3. Oktober 2015)

Ja das ist sicher nicht ok. Bei meinem geht das nicht. Allerdings gibt's ja noch den inneren Ring der die "Rückschnellgeschwindigkeit" einstellt (rot eloxiert) den meinst du nicht?


----------



## SteWi81 (3. Oktober 2015)

Cube_140_HPA_27 schrieb:


> Ja das ist sicher nicht ok. Bei meinem geht das nicht. Allerdings gibt's ja noch den inneren Ring der die "Rückschnellgeschwindigkeit" einstellt (rot eloxiert) den meinst du nicht?



Nein, diesen roten Ring meine ich nicht. Ist definitiv der blaue "Hebel" für die Einstellungen des Dämpfers. Die 3 Stufen lassen zwar schön einstellen, aber eben auch "überdrehen"...


----------



## Hindruin (11. Oktober 2015)

Hm, müsste meine Mavis auch mal auf Tubeless umrüsten.
@
*Ritzibi der Lenker ist noch sackschwer (ca. 400 g)*


----------



## Ritzibi (12. Oktober 2015)

Hindruin schrieb:


> Hm, müsste meine Mavis auch mal auf Tubeless umrüsten.
> @
> *Ritzibi der Lenker ist noch sackschwer (ca. 400 g)*


Jupp,

wurde schon durch einen Vector Carbon ersetzt.
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...ead-mit-fotos-ab-mj2013.771810/#post-13292870


----------



## Hindruin (12. Oktober 2015)

Hm, ich bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich auf 1*10 gehe, der Kranz ist der für die normale Nabenaufnahme oder das SRAM Ding?

Merci dir im Voraus.


----------



## Ritzibi (12. Oktober 2015)

Hindruin schrieb:


> Hm, ich bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich auf 1*10 gehe, der Kranz ist der für die normale Nabenaufnahme oder das SRAM Ding?
> 
> Merci dir im Voraus.


Der Freilauf ist Standard und ich habe auch nirgends einen passenden XD-Freilauf für den Radium LRS  ( ich gehe jetzt mal vom HPA Pro 27,5" 2015 aus ) gefunden.
Deshalb hab ich mir hier einen SRAM ROAM LRS geholt.
Spart auch noch 500g und ist ohne Band tubeless-fähig.


----------



## Taxer (8. November 2015)

Ich habe mir am Samstag mal die 2016 HPA 140er  Modelle beim Händler um die Ecke angesehen und werde sie hoffentlich Ende nächster Woche mal Probe fahren. Leider nur kurz und max. auf Schotter. 
Habe jetzt mal einen Frage zu den beider Modellen 2016 Race um 2899 Euro und Pro 2399 Euro. 
Der Preisunterschied ist aufgrund den höherwertigen Komponenten bestimmt gerechtfertigt, aber tut es die Manitou Gabel und Dämpfer nicht auch bis S2? 
Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr bisher mit dem Pro und der Manitou? Die neue Fox 34er soll ja schon sehr gut sein. 
Liebe Grüße 
Mike

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (8. November 2015)

Evtl ein 2015er Modell nehmen, die bekommt man viel günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (8. November 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Evtl ein 2015er Modell nehmen, die bekommt man viel günstiger.


Muss man aber erst mal kriegen.
Ein Sechser im Lotto ist wahrscheinlicher.
Es sei denn kleiner 18 oder größer 20 Zoll passt


----------



## Taxer (8. November 2015)

Habe leider auch noch keins gefunden mit 16 Zoll und zweifach Kurbel. Ein Auslauf 2015 wäre preislich auf jeden Fall interessanter. Deshalb ja die Nachfrage wie gut die Manitou Gabel und Dämpfer beim 2016 Pro ist.


----------



## ketis (8. November 2015)

Die manitou Elemente Funktionieren soweit vernünftig, die fit4 kartusche funktioniert aber mmn besser.
Der Dämpfer kennt halt nur auf und zu bei manitou, ebenso die Gabel. 

Auf s2 oder ähnliches würde ich es sicher nicht beschränken. Die manitou Sachen lassen sich gut abstimmen....liegt also an dir 


Und ein 2015 140 Stereo zu bekommen ist glaube nahezu unmöglich ^^


----------



## slope66 (8. November 2015)

Hallo,

schaut doch mal bei Radsport Langweid.

Die haben noch eins in 16Zoll aus 2015.
http://www.bike-radsport.de/bikes/2-Fullys/Stereo-140-HPA-27-5,80-detail-984.php

VG


----------



## Taxer (8. November 2015)

Das hatte ich auch gesehen. Der Nachteil daran ist die dreifach Kurbel. Wollte eigentlich eine zweifach. 
Die restlichen Komponenten finde ich bei dem Angebot echt gut und ausreichend ausgestattet. 
Man kann doch eine dreifach auf zweifach umrüsten wenn die abgenutzt ist oder einem nicht mehr gefällt, oder?
Welche Nachteile bringt denn eine dreifach? Denk man hat halt ein Haufen Gangüberschneidungen, mehr Schaltarbeit und Schräglauf der Kette.


----------



## slope66 (8. November 2015)

Ruf dort einfach mal an und frag nach.
Ist ein sehr nettes Team dort. 
Hatte an meinem alten (fritzz) auch auf 2 Fach umgebaut. War kein problem.


----------



## Taxer (8. November 2015)

Klingt sehr gut, werde ich morgen mal machen. Das Bike zu dem Preis finde ich für mich wirklich ausreichend. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (8. November 2015)

Hier gibt es welche in 16"
https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/cube-...e=3&fep=3730&gclid=CLrh58jmgckCFROdGwod7t0Iww
http://www.shop.fahrradfreund.com/e...14HPPR27IBB16&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal


----------



## Taxer (24. November 2015)

Habs bestellt und es wurde auch schon geliefert. 
Heute die zweite Ausfahrt unternommen. 
Danke für den Tipp, bin bisher sehr zufrieden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (28. März 2016)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage an die Stereo HPA 140 Fahrer.
Bei meinem 2015er HPA geht's im Bereich der Kurbel - Schwinge im Bereich des Hauptlagers ganz schön eng zu.
Der Abstand beträgt an einem Drehpunkt der Kurbel weniger als einen Millimeter.
Ist das bei Euch auch so?

Montiert ist alles korrekt, weiß auch nicht ob das vor meinem RAW-Projekt genauso war, muss aber eigentlich, hat sich ja im Prinzip nichts geändert.

Mehr Bilder vom Cube in RAW in meinem Album.


----------



## SteWi81 (29. März 2016)

Hi, hab gestern mal nachgesehen und bei meinem ist da doch wesentlich mehr Platz. Foto folgt.... 
LG


----------



## Ritzibi (29. März 2016)

Bild wäre super, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Endoplasma (29. März 2016)

Hab gerade mal bei meinem 2015er 140er HPA nachgeschaut. Mit XT Kurbel ca. 1cm platz


----------



## Ritzibi (29. März 2016)

Hm,

bei mir ist ne RaceFace Turbine verbaut, die scheint etwas anders aufgebaut zu sein.
Vielleicht ist das bei den Kurbeln dann so?


----------



## SteWi81 (29. März 2016)

Endoplasma schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal bei meinem 2015er 140er HPA nachgeschaut. Mit XT Kurbel ca. 1cm platz



Sieht bei mir genauso aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (29. März 2016)

Dann wäre mal jemand mit RaceFace Kurbel interessant.


----------



## Hindruin (29. März 2016)

auch eng.


----------



## Ritzibi (29. März 2016)

Hindruin schrieb:


> auch eng.


Bei Dir?
Bild?


----------



## Hindruin (29. März 2016)

sieht gleich aus wie bei dir, teilweise fast nur 1 mm dazwischen, habe aber nix dran geändert.


----------



## Ritzibi (29. März 2016)

Danke, beruhigt etwas, dachte echt da wäre was faul.
Aber wirklich sehr knapp die Sache.....


----------



## Hatchet666 (10. April 2016)

Hi wollte mir das Cube Stereo 140 HPA in der SL Variante zulegen. Bin mir aber noch unschlüssig ob es auch die Race Variante reicht? Es sind ja an sich nur 300 mehr. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Orby (10. April 2016)

Servus, 

ob reicht ist vielleicht der falsche Ansatzpunkt. Ich sehe beide Bikes mit einem etwas unterschiedlichem Einsatzbereich. 

Das Race ist mit 2x11 und Nobbys rundum meiner Meinung nach mehr "tourenlastig" ausgelegt. 

Das SL mit einem 32 KB mit 1x11 und Hans Dampf sowie Razor theoretisch mehr auf "endurohype" getrimmt. Die Reverb mit 150mm bestimmt nicht verkehrt. 

Die Guide R Bremse hat sich zur alten XT nicht viel geschenkt. Von der neuen XT hört man ab und an weniger positives, das trifft aber auch auf die Guide zu. 
Die neue 34 Fox Gabel soll der Pike nicht nachstehen, manche sagen sogar besser sein. 
Der Razor hinten ist Geschmacksache, der neue Nobby soll deutlich besser sein im AM Bereich als der alte. Den fand ich vor allem im feuchten wenig zu gebrauchen. 

Wenn Dir 1x11 reicht sparst Du etwas Gewicht, hast ein etwas cleaneres Cockpit und 30mm mehr Verstellbereich bei der Sattelstütze, aber 300 € mehr los.


----------



## mathijsen (10. April 2016)

Und breitere, stabilere Felgen. M.M.n. nicht zu verachten. Und die Reverb soll auch besser funktionieren als die hauseigene Cube-Stütze (aka TransX).


----------



## Orby (10. April 2016)

Die breiteren Felgen beim SL habe ich überlesen, wäre mir aber auch wichtig. 

Falls die Variosattelstütze die gleiche ist wie bei den 2015 Modellen ist, würde ich die Reverb auf jeden Fall vorziehen. Die war zumindest von der Haptik damals deutlich weniger wertig, ist aber ein persönlicher Eindruck.


----------



## Hatchet666 (11. April 2016)

OK danke für die Meinungen. Dann ist mein Urteil gefallen und es wird das SL...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wlad (1. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute. Brauche eure Hilfe. Wollte die Lager am Hinterbau austauschen. Extra Werkzeug bestellt. An allen Stellen ist mir alles klar ausser Umlenkhebel. Wie kann man da die Lager auspressen, wenn da so ein Teil mit Gewinde in der Mitte steckt, und Auspresswerkzeug da nicht rein passt. Das ist 10529 Set glaube ich.http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-lager-schraubensatz-umlenkhebel-rahmen-set-10529-461885


----------



## Vincy (1. Mai 2016)

Die Schraube in die Gewindehülse reinschrauben und dann mit einem Gummihammer auf einer Seite die beiden Lager raustreiben oder rauspressen. Dann von der anderen Seite her die anderen beiden Lager raustreiben bzw pressen.
In der Mitte ist ein leichter Steg, deswegen kann man nicht alle Lager von einer Seite her raustreiben bzw pressen.
Wichtig ist, dass die Lager grade rausgetrieben/gepresst werden und nicht verkantet, sonst versaust den Lagersitz!


----------



## Wlad (1. Mai 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Schraube in die Gewindehülse reinschrauben und dann mit einem Gummihammer auf einer Seite die beiden Lager raustreiben oder rauspressen. Dann von der anderen Seite her die anderen beiden Lager raustreiben bzw pressen.



Danke für schnelle Antwort!  Das mit dem Hammer schlagen habe ich mir auch überlegt. Machen wirklich alle so? Ist das sicher? Kann da nichts dabei kaputt gehen?


----------



## Vincy (1. Mai 2016)

Sicher kann man da was kaputt machen, wenn man es stümperhaft macht oder mit der Holzfällermethode.
Besser ist es, wenn man die Lager rauspresst. Aber nicht jeder hat das geeignete Werkzeug. Und der allgemeine IBC-User will ja alles selber machen. Wenn man dann kein Auspresswerkzeug hat, dann kann man auch einen Gummihammer nehmen. Dann aber vorsichtig rausschlagen.
Die Schraube muß auch festgeschraubt sein, damit das Gewinde nicht beschädigt wird! Ist da ein M10 Feingewinde.
*Entscheidend ist es eher, wie man es man und nicht womit man es macht. *


----------



## Wlad (1. Mai 2016)

Danke, Vincy. Hab mir jetzt sau teures Werkzeug bestellt und muss trotzdem mit dem Hammer schlagen lol)


----------



## Vincy (1. Mai 2016)

Das beste Werkzeug nützt auch nichts, wenn man es falsch anwendet bzw verwendet. 
*Entscheidend ist es eher, wie man es man und nicht womit man es macht. *


----------



## Hatchet666 (16. Mai 2016)

So diese Woche beim Local Dealer gewesen und das Stereo 140 in der Race Variante ausgiebig Probe gefahren. Absolut geniales Fahren. Entschieden hab ich mich dann wie hier geraten für  die SL Variante. In vier Wochen kann ich es abholen. YEEEHAAAA 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchet666 (24. Mai 2016)

Hi welchen Flaschenhalter verwendet Ihr ? Welcher ist ratsam bzw. empfehlenswert. Ist ja nicht viel Platz


----------



## Vincy (24. Mai 2016)

Einen Sidecage mit linker oder rechter Flaschenentnahme. 
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubeho...cube-bottle-cage-hpa-sidecage-black-anodized/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatchet666 (24. Mai 2016)

Alles klar. Danke für die Blitzantwort  ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hindruin (24. Mai 2016)

Gar keinen, habe n Trinkrucksack 

Wobei ich sagen muss das das Stereo langsam Spinnweben bekommt seit der DH Hobel im Stall ist ...


----------



## Jaw (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, weiß jemand, ob man bei der Fox Float aus dem 2015er Stereo Race den Federweg von 140mm auf 150mm traveln kann?


----------



## DonChulio (13. Juni 2016)

Moin!
bin jetzt auch Stolzer Besitzer des HPA 140 Modell 2015. Hab es gestern gebraucht erstanden, konnte bis Dato leider noch keine Tour fahren. Hatte vorher das Race One LTD 29er und wollte jetzt mal ein Fully =)

Aber was auch mir direkt aufgefallen ist, sind die doch recht Schmalen Reifen....passt so gar nicht zu einem Enduro! Welche Laufräder sind zu empfehlen? Oder welche habt ihr Umgerüstet?


----------



## Hindruin (13. Juni 2016)

Hoi Don, ähm das 140er ist jetzt nicht das SuperEnduro, aber reicht locker zum rumballern.
Fahre vorn und hinten den HansDampf was eigentlich ausreicht.

Viel Spass mit den Hobel


----------



## Orby (13. Juni 2016)

@DonChulio
Mal ein paar Vorschläge von mir was typische Schwalbebereifungen für ein 140 sein könnten.

Tour ab und an Trail:
- Nobby Nic TrailStar (VR) / Nobby Nic PaceStar (HR)

Tour mit etwas mehr Trail
- Hans Dampf TrailStar / NN oder HD (etwas mehr Grip) oder Rock Razor (leichter rollend aber nicht jeder mag die Performance beim Bremsen oder unter feuchten Bedingungen) in PaceStar

Trail im absoluten Focus
- Magic Marry TrailStar / siehe oben, vermutlich aber zu viel für den Einsatzbereich eines 140

Gibt noch weiter Varianten mit Schwalbe die aber zu Hardcore dann sind. Immer die SnakSkin Variante nehmen, mehr Pannenschutz und EVO natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonChulio (14. Juni 2016)

Moin!
Ich habe die Definition noch mal nachgeschlagen =P dann eben All Mountain - Bike 

Von den Hans Dampf habe ich hier schon mehrfach gelesen, dann werde ich bei Gelegenheit die mal einbauen/einbauen lassen. Aber die Felge/Nabe kann man so erst mal lassen? Ich habe gelesen das Tubeless Pannenrestistenter sein soll als Schlauch und der Grip besser wäre, macht das noch Sinn?


----------



## Hindruin (14. Juni 2016)

Mh ich habe aus Gewichtsgründen die LR rausgeworfen und die Mavic Crossmax, ja die in Gelb, verbaut, bin da ganz glücklich damit.


----------



## Orby (14. Juni 2016)

DonChulio schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich habe die Definition noch mal nachgeschlagen =P dann eben All Mountain - Bike
> 
> Von den Hans Dampf habe ich hier schon mehrfach gelesen, dann werde ich bei Gelegenheit die mal einbauen/einbauen lassen. Aber die Felge/Nabe kann man so erst mal lassen? Ich habe gelesen das Tubeless Pannenrestistenter sein soll als Schlauch und der Grip besser wäre, macht das noch Sinn?



Als erstes musst Du rausfinden ob Deine Felgen tubeless nutzbar sind. Bei den Reifen ist die Bezeichnung Tubeless Ready bei Schwalbe. 

Natürlich hat alles Vorteile und Nachteile. Tubeless kannst weniger Druck fahren, also mehr Grip. Dafür musst das Dichtmittel tauschen. 
Ich tausche es am Anfang der Saison und kippe nach 2-3 Monaten etwas nach. So komme ich durch die Saison. 
Und es gibt noch das Thema Burping.


----------



## Vincy (14. Juni 2016)

Den Fat Albert gibt es da auch noch. 
http://www.schwalbe.com/de/offroad-reader/fat-albert-front.html
http://www.schwalbe.com/de/offroad-reader/fat-albert-rear.html


----------



## Jaw (14. Juni 2016)

DonChulio schrieb:


> Moin!
> bin jetzt auch Stolzer Besitzer des HPA 140 Modell 2015. Hab es gestern gebraucht erstanden, konnte bis Dato leider noch keine Tour fahren. Hatte vorher das Race One LTD 29er und wollte jetzt mal ein Fully =)
> 
> Aber was auch mir direkt aufgefallen ist, sind die doch recht Schmalen Reifen....passt so gar nicht zu einem Enduro! Welche Laufräder sind zu empfehlen? Oder welche habt ihr Umgerüstet?



Ich selber fahre im Moment vorne und hinten Hans Dampf 2,35 Evo. Das fährt sich sehr gut.
Es gibt aber nicht nur Schwalbe, wie wäre es mit
Conti Trail- und MountainKing oder den Maxxis Ardent

Wichtig ist es nicht die günstige Variante zu wählen


----------



## DonChulio (15. Juni 2016)

Jaw schrieb:


> Ich selber fahre im Moment vorne und hinten Hans Dampf 2,35 Evo. Das fährt sich sehr gut.
> Es gibt aber nicht nur Schwalbe, wie wäre es mit
> Conti Trail- und MountainKing oder den Maxxis Ardent
> 
> Wichtig ist es nicht die günstige Variante zu wählen



Moin!
Preislich geben die sich alle nix.

Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist...die Federgabel hat im Rahmen Spiel....wie kann denn sowas nach gerade mal einem Jahr sein?! Ich betätige die Vorderrad bremse und schiebe das rad nach vorne, da spüre ich ein deutliches Spiel in der Lagerung. bei meinem Harttail (2 jahre alt) rührt sich da nix, ausser die leichte Biegung der Gabel.


----------



## ketis (17. Juni 2016)

Spiel im Steuersatz? Schlecht einstellen! War vielleicht schon schlecht von Händler eingestellt.

Spiel in der Gabel im Stand ausgefahren ist gewollt, zumindest bis zu einem gewisse Maße.


----------



## ChefCurry (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine kleine Amateurfrage:
Ich hab ein neues 2016er Cube Stereo 140 HPA Race und würde gerne den aktuellen Lenker gegen einen Carbonlenker tauschen.
Der aktuelle Lenker ist ein Race Fave Ride 35 Riser, 760mm
Jetzt hätte ich gerne einen Race Face Next Carbon Lenker. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich 20mm brauche:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-next-carbon-lenker-20mm-rise-35-x-760mm-137125

oder 10mm:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-next-carbon-lenker-10mm-rise-35-x-760mm-137123

Über Hilfe wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## Orby (25. Juni 2016)

Müsste IMHO der 20 sein.


----------



## PatrickD78 (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu dem 140 HPA Pro.
Ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach gesucht aber irgendwie finde ich nur Berichte und Erfahrungen zu dem 140 HPA Race.
Ich interressiere mich für das HPA 140 Pro (2016) und wollte mal fragen ob jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht hat oder speziell was zu den Manitou Dämpfern sagen kann.
Ich konnte wie schon gesagt weder über die Pro Variante des Cubes etwas finden ( für das Modell von 2016) noch irgendwie genauere Infos zu den Dämpfern.
Kann man das Rad mit den Dämpfern bedenkenlos Empfehlen oder besser nicht ?
Erfahrungen wären echt spitze .
Danke und Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (29. Juni 2016)

Der Dämpfer funktioniert für den grossteil der Fahrer gut. Für äußerst ambitionierte Fahrer fehlen paar einsteller. 
Blieb auch soweit gut im federweg.  Schnelle viele Schläge	können andere besser.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orby (29. Juni 2016)

PatrickD78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu dem 140 HPA Pro.
> Ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach gesucht aber irgendwie finde ich nur Berichte und Erfahrungen zu dem 140 HPA Race.
> Ich interressiere mich für das HPA 140 Pro (2016) und wollte mal fragen ob jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht hat oder speziell was zu den Manitou Dämpfern sagen kann.
> ...



Servus. 

Für Tour-Trail Einsatz passt das Bike. Wenn es etwas mehr Hobby ist und Du Wert legst auf Bergabperformance würde ich eher zum HPA Race greifen. Neben dem Fahrwerk sind noch einige andere Komponenten auf mehr Spaß bergab ausgerichtet.


----------



## PatrickD78 (29. Juni 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten. Leider hat mein Händler nur das SL als Leihrad da zum testen. Ich werde das Morgen mal fahren und wenn die Geometrie passt werde ich das Geld für das ursprünglich geplante PRO auf das Race erweitern.


----------



## Shaddix (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte hier schon mal vor paar Tagen mitgelesen und mir nun das Cube Stereo 140 HPA Pro 27.5 gekauft.












Eigentlich war ich sehr überzeugt vom Giant Trance 2 LTD, jedoch wurde es nun dieses MTB. Mein Cube Händler ist mir sehr entgegen gekommen und war mega sympathisch, dazu fuhr es sich insgesamt doch ein wenig besser in der Proberunde (beide waren davor eingestellt wurden).

Bei meinem Gewicht 90kg bei 1,80m empfand ich besonders die Fox Gabel im Giant doch etwas zu nachgiebig und im Vergleich nicht schneller/toller ansprechend bei ähnlichem Fahrprofil. Des Weiteren gefiel mir der laute "Leerlauf" beim Cube, da man nicht klingeln muss hehe

Sobald mein B-Day vorbei ist, werde ich erstmal nochmal die grundlegensten Fahrtechniken mit dem Cube üben/durchgehen und dann mit dem biken richtig beginnen. Mit meinem bisherigen Stevens Hardtail konnte man im Endeffekt nur leichte Touren machen, was sich nun ändert. Darauf freue ich mich derbe, schon die kleine Runde heimwärts war sau angenehm und auch spaßig.

Ich werde zur gegebenen Zeit mal von meinen Erfahrungen berichten


----------



## Hamtidamti (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo ihr Stereo Fahrer!
Ich habe mir ein Cube Stereo 140 HPA 25.7 SL gekauft. Mit dem Rad bin ich bisher top zufrieden, überlege aber, ein ovales Kettenblatt zu montieren.
Nun stellt sich die Frage nach der Kettenlinie an dem Bike. Die Kurbel ist die Aeffect von Race Face und ich möchte ein oval Kettenblatt mit 32 Zähnen von absolute black montieren. Das hat eine Kettenlinie von 50 mm.

Ist das Kettenblatt mit dem Antrieb an meinem Radl kompatibel?


----------



## Vincy (13. Juli 2016)

Passt nur, wenn das KB auch für RF Cinch kompatibel ist. Da gibt es verschiedene Versionen.
http://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-oval.html


----------



## Hamtidamti (13. Juli 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort Vincy. Genau das Kettenblatt hatte ich mir ausgesucht. Dass es zur Aufnahme an der Kurbel kompatibel ist, war klar. Blieb nur noch die Frage nach der Kettenlinie. Dazu habe ich auf der hp von Cube keine Angaben gefunden.


----------



## Hatchet666 (18. Juli 2016)

Hi. Sagt mal wenn ich bei meiner SL Variante das 32er RaceFace Kettenblatt gegen ein 30er Blatt wechsle muss ich da zwingend die Kette kürzen? Ich will die Klettereigenschaften noch etwa verbessern deswegen kleineres Kettenblatt. 


Und ist dieses hier kompatibel?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ttenblatt-30-z-sram-schwarz-266286/wg_id-5252

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (18. Juli 2016)

Brauchst da ein KB für Race Face Cinch, nicht eins für Sram Kurbeln!
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ettenblatt-9-10-11-fach-30t-137567/wg_id-5252
Wegen der Kürzung, da mußt es ausprobieren.
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign..._rev_b_user_manual_cassettes_and_chains_0.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatchet666 (18. Juli 2016)

Hey vielen Dank!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted253406 (16. August 2016)

'N Abend,

weiß jemand von euch, wie Cube das Hauptlager beim 140er ausgeführt hat?
Ist das die billige Lösung wie beim letzten 130er AMS oder wieder was vernünftiges mit durchgehendem, zweiteiligen Bolzen?

Dank euch.


----------



## MrBob (25. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, 

liebäugle ebenfalls mit dem 140er HPA Pro, habe bereits jede Menge Test und Meinungen gelesen, jedoch so gut wie nichts über die Manitou Dämpfer die Cube jetzt bei diesem Modell verbaut. Alle Tests egal ob BIKE oder Mountainbike beziehen sich immer nur auf FOX Federung, von Manitou ließt man nichts. Kennt jemand von Euch die Gabel bzw. Dämpfer von Manitou und sind diese akzeptabel?

Bin ein typischer Hobbybiker 80% Schotter, Waldweg. 

Danke für Eure Meldungen. 

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Shaddix (25. August 2016)

Also ich kann davon nur positiv berichten. Ich muss noch zwar härtere Strecken ausprobieren, komme aber wegen einer Verletzung gerade nicht dazu. Die federgabel ist nicht ganz so feinfühlig auf kleine unebenheiten, aber bei sprüngen federt die gut mit. Der Dämpfer arbeitet dagegen wunderbar. Waldwege, Schotterwege, Treppen klappt super, einzig bei Treppen ist das cube lauter als andere^^

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchet666 (31. August 2016)

Mich hat es heut leicht weg gehauen. Bei meine Stereo ist nu die Halterung für das Schaltwerk gebrochen. Weiß jemand ob man die Rahmenteile einzeln beziehen kann? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2016)

Das Schaltauge bekommst beim Cube Händler, brauchst da die kurze Version 2090 AXH.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-2090-axh-82179/wg_id-380
Würde da gleich 2 Stück nehmen, eins als Ersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatchet666 (31. August 2016)

Alles klar danke dir ! Werd erstmal schauen was noch so hin ist


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (5. September 2016)

Servus zusammen,

irgendwie schaut die rechte Seite meiner Hinterbauaufnahme komisch aus, es ist ein deutlicher Abstand von über 5mm zwischen Schwinge und Schraube vorhanden (siehe Bild im Anhang). Nun habe ich leider keine Ahnung ob das schon immer so war und ich mir sorgen machen muss. Könnte vielleicht jemand nachschauen wie das bei anderen 140 HPA aussieht? Ich habe ein 2015er, aber ich glaube der 2016er Rahmen ist identisch. Es könnten also auch Bilder von neueren Rädern helfen...

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Flo


----------



## Vincy (5. September 2016)

Da hat sich die Schraube vom Hauptlager gelockert. Unbedingt mit 12Nm festziehen!
Besser ganz rausschrauben, Gewinde säubern und mit Loctite mittelfest wieder festschrauben.
Die Kurbel mußt aber zuvor demontiert werden, sonst kommst da nicht dran.
Wenn du es nicht selber machen kannst, dann lass es in einer Werkstatt machen. Aber nicht so damit weiterfahren, dann reißt dir die Schraube ab!


----------



## paddler (5. September 2016)

Danke für die Info, habs mir fast gedacht. Muss ich da den Dämpfer oder irgendwas lose machen um die Verschraubung zu entspannen? Die Schraube sitzt noch recht fest. Ich hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät…


----------



## Deleted253406 (5. September 2016)

Und der nächste "Einzelfall". Super.
Bring das Teil zum Händler und hau ordentlich auf den Tisch.
Evtl. kapiert Cube dann endlich, das sie da einen gewaltigen Schei** bauen.

Wenn du Pech hast, ist das Gewinde im Alu schon hinüber.
U.U. kommt das dann einem Totalschaden gleich.

So lange die Pfeifen diese Lösung verbauen, kann man nur vom Kauf eines Cube-Fullys abraten.


----------



## paddler (5. September 2016)

Puuuh, mit dem kaufdatum 05/15 werde ich da vermutlich nicht weit kommen. Mal sehen...

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## paddler (5. September 2016)

Sooo, frisch aus der Werkstatt (der eigenen) zurück. Kurbel demontiert, Schraube raus, war noch leichtgängig und ohne Metallabrieb, Glück gehabt. Alles sauber gemacht, das Kugellager da unten läuft zwar etwas rau aber bei dem langen Hebelarm dürfte das zu vernachlässigen sein. Einen Klecks mittleres Loctite auf das Gewinde und wieder zusammen geschraubt. Macht einen guten Eindruck und vielleicht ist nun auch mein unidentifizierbares knacken weg.

Bin froh, scheint alles glatt gegangen zu sein.

Danke Euch für die Hilfe und Tips

Flo

Edith:
Und das Schräubchen immer schön unter Beobachtung halten...


----------



## paddler (6. September 2016)

War gerade mit 2 anderen, gleichen Modellen aus Anfang 2016 unterwegs, hab gleich drauf geschaut aber ich bin (bislang) der einzige im Trio mit dieser Sache. Scheint also kein systematischer Fehler zu sein...

Paddler


----------



## Shaddix (7. September 2016)

Na hoffentlich. Mein 2016er cube sollte ohne solche Probleme auskommen^^

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted253406 (7. September 2016)

paddler schrieb:


> Scheint also kein systematischer Fehler zu sein...



Doch, ist es. Weil die Konstruktion absoluter Pfusch ist.
Vermutlich von der Reinigungsfrau oder dem Ferien-Praktikanten designed.
Sowas habe ich jedenfalls bisher bei keinem anderen Hersteller gesehen (Baumarkt-Bikes mal ausgenommen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothenhaus (9. September 2016)

Hi alle zusammen! ich hätte da mal eine Frage! Ich war vorher kurz davor mir das Cube stereo 140 hpa Race zu kaufen (die 2016er variante für 2899(bzw mit 20%rabatt).
NUN allerdings sehe ich doch dass es die 2017er variante schon zum verkauf gibt? dazuhin ist diese direkt mal 200 euro günstiger??
Kann mir jemand den Haken verraten, wenn es denn einen gibt? Denn von den Teilen die drinstecken is da ja eig nichts groß anders? oder sind da bauteile drin die schlechter als beim 2016er sind?
was würdet ihr mir raten?
quelle: "http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...67_d1_Xd5en4PjI2zGWe1TQmbMaQ2cUE7hxoC2Tbw_wcB"

vielen lieben dank für eure antworten!

ps: ich wundere mich dazuhin, weil ich dachte die neuen modelle kommen immer so gegen frühjahr in den handel? warum gibts das schon zu kaufen? sollte ich zum 2017er greifen oder zum 2016er?


----------



## mathijsen (24. September 2016)

Grüße zusammen,

überlege, ob ich ein 2016 Stereo 140 hpa SL im Abverkauf schieße und würde mir dort gerne ne Vyro-Kurbel dran bauen. Zu den Einbaubedingungen schreibt Vyro:



> Mit allen Rahmen, die ein 68mm bzw. 73mm breites BSA Tretlager (eingeschraubte Lagerhälften) sowie Press Fit Lager haben, wenn sie die Möglichkeit der Montage über ein ISCG03 oder ISCG05 Anschraubflansch verfügen. _Ist erfüllt._ Das Press Fit Lager darf jedoch, falls es über die ISCG Anschraubebene hinausragt keinen größeren Durchmesser als 44,5mm haben. _Kann das jemand mal prüfen?_ Des Weiteren muss das Tretlager eine 24mm Kurbelwelle aufnehmen können. _MEn nicht relevant, da bei der Vyro sowieso ein Lager mitgeliefert wird._ Außerdem ist zu beachten, dass für die Ansteuerung ein Bauraum vom Durchmesser 42,5mm in einer Ebene von 36,5mm von der gedachten Mittellinie des Rahmens (oder der des Tretlagers) erforderlich ist. _Das ist der große Knackpunkt, der bei vielen Rahmen zum Verhängnis wird, besonders bei solchen neuen, die konsequent für 1fach-Kurbeln konstruiert sind. Ist zwar beim Stereo nicht der Fall, trotzdem muss das unbedingt geprüft werden._



Kann jemand von euch die genannten Dinge mal nachmessen und ein Foto senkrecht von oben in den Kurbelbereich schießen?

Ach ja, und weiß jemand, welche DT-Komponenten bei dem "CSW AM 2.7"-Laufradsatz verbaut sind? Da es auch noch einen "3.7" gibt, vermutlich eher die günstigeren. Entspricht der 2.7 womöglich einem E1900?

PS: Für alle, die sich fragen, um was es geht: http://www.vyro.com/vyro-amen1-die-zweifach-revolution/


----------



## mathijsen (24. September 2016)

Noch was: Hat jemand ein 140 hpa in 22 Zoll (XL) und kann mal ein Foto machen. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das Ding in groß aussieht.


----------



## Hatchet666 (25. September 2016)

Hi. Mein SL steht aktuell noch beim Freundlichen zur Reperatur. Deine angefragten Maße sollte aber an jedem 140er gleich sein soweit ich es weiß. Zur Not schreib doch mal Cube direkt an???


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (28. September 2016)

Hat eigentlich hier schon jemand probiert statt der 32er Fox von 2015 eine aktuelle Pike 150mm einzubauen? Hat zwar etwas mehr (ca 20mm) Einbaulänge aber auch nicht wirklich mehr als die 150er aus dem 2016er Modell was der gleiche Rahmen zu sein scheint...
Mit etwas mehr Höhe vorne glaube ich könnte ich leben.


----------



## ketis (28. September 2016)

Wird ja so verkauft dieses Jahr, rahmen ist gleich wie 2015, normalerweise hält cube mindestens 2 Jahre am Rahmen fest.

Fährt sich mMN am sehr gut und fühlt sich ausgewogen an. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steelheader (1. Oktober 2016)

Hy
wieviel hub hat denn die cube-sattelstütze?
Merci


----------



## Hatchet666 (2. Oktober 2016)

steelheader schrieb:


> Hy
> wieviel hub hat denn die cube-sattelstütze?
> Merci




Die hat 120 mm


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## thedifferent82 (27. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
ich besitze das Stereo 140 SL aus diesem Jahr und wollte fragen, ob es irgendeinen "Stopfen" gibt, um die Öffnung im Rahmen (siehe Bild) zu schließen? Hab dazu leider nichts gefunden. Unter anderem, weil ich nicht weiß, wie das Ding heißt. 

Edit: oder kann man das auch einfach so lassen? Mir geht's halt drum, dass da kein Schmutz oder Wasser rein kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatchet666 (30. Oktober 2016)

Gefunden hab ich da auch noch nix. Fahr selbiges Modell auch seit einen halben Jahr. Mich hat es bis jetzt aber nicht gestört. Beim putzen lass ich Wasser durchlaufen und gut


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (30. Oktober 2016)

Da gibt es auch nichts Spezielles für, mußt dir was zurechtbasteln. Farbiges oder transparentes Rundmaterial (Alu, Kunststoff) nehmen und an der Stirnseite anpassen. Oder mit Silikondichtstoff ausfüllen.


----------



## thedifferent82 (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich danke euch! Wenn es da nichts gibt, wird es wohl auch nicht so schlimm sein, dass es offen bleibt und Schmutz bzw Wasser rein (und irgendwo auch wieder raus) kommt.


----------



## mathijsen (1. November 2016)

Oder du baust eine Umwerfer-Bedien-Attrappe dran, also ein Schalthebel an den Lenker und ein Stück Zughülle zwischen Hebel und dieser Öffnung.


----------



## rsracer (17. Dezember 2016)

Servus, hatte schon mal einer von euch sein HPA Race 27,5 in 20 Zoll von 2016 auf der Waage, wieviel wiegt es direkt ab werk ohne Pedale ?


----------



## Jaw (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gabelkonus für ein Cube Stereo HPA 140 Race von 2015.
Dürfte der Steuersatz sein: *FSA Orbit 1.5E ZS 1 1/8/1.5 semiintegriert
*
Ist das der "H6088"?
Falls jemand einen hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (9. Januar 2017)

Gibt es noch weitere Stereo 140 HPA/HPC Fahrer (ausser die hier bereits mal gepostet haben) die mal berichten können mit welcher Körpergröße / SL sie welchen Rahmen fahren?
Mich interessiert das generell mal allgemein, aber insbesondere bei 180cm / SL 86cm.


----------



## Jaw (12. Januar 2017)

Ich bin 182cm bei 84cm. Ich fahre ein 140 HPA Race in Größe L.
Das passt


----------



## steve99 (13. Januar 2017)

Jaw schrieb:


> Ich bin 182cm bei 84cm. Ich fahre ein 140 HPA Race in Größe L.
> Das passt


Das deckt sich auch ziemlich mit meiner "Erfahrung", bin sowohl das 18" als auch das 20" gefahren, dass 18ner sieht unter mir aus wie ein Kinderfahrrad, allein wegen dem viel zu kurzen Sitzrohr. Die Sattelstütze muss schon ziemlich raus. Kannst Du mal bitte ein Bild von deinem machen mit richtig eingestellter Stütze, möchte mal sehen wie weit die Stütze rausragt im ausgefahrenen Zustand.


----------



## Tobias_B. (14. Januar 2017)

rsracer schrieb:


> Servus, hatte schon mal einer von euch sein HPA Race 27,5 in 20 Zoll von 2016 auf der Waage, wieviel wiegt es direkt ab werk ohne Pedale ?



13,5 beim 2016er in 20" gestern im Shop gewogen.


----------



## Jaw (14. Januar 2017)




----------



## steve99 (14. Januar 2017)

@Jaw Vielen Dank für´s Bild! Wie viele Spacer hast Du unterm Vorbau? Sind das 1,5cm und einen 0,5cm oben drauf?


----------



## Jaw (14. Januar 2017)

Mir wurde gleich beim Kauf die Gabel gegen eine aus einem Stereo in XL getauscht da meine einen Transportschaden hatte.

Daher sind drunter 3cm und 1cm oben drauf. Der Lenker hat einen Rise von 1cm.
Ich finde die Höhe aber gut. (oder anderst herum das Steuerrohr zu kurz )


----------



## steve99 (16. Januar 2017)

Jaw schrieb:


> Mir wurde gleich beim Kauf die Gabel gegen eine aus einem Stereo in XL getauscht da meine einen Transportschaden hatte.
> 
> Daher sind drunter 3cm und 1cm oben drauf. Der Lenker hat einen Rise von 1cm.
> Ich finde die Höhe aber gut. (oder anderst herum das Steuerrohr zu kurz )


THX!!! Hab mir jetzt auch ein Stereo 140 HPA Race in 20" gegönnt, dass 18" war definitiv zu kurz, sowohl das Ober- als auch das Sitzrohr.
Hast Du den orig. 60mm Vorbau drauf? Ich habe mir einen 50mm drauf gemacht und 2,5cm Spacer drunter und 0,5mm oben drauf.
Das Steuerrohr finde ich jetzt nicht zu kurz, im Vergleich mit anderen Herstellern sogar etwas länger.
Hab mal die Geo vom Canyon Spectral in M und L verglichen, das Stereo 140 HPA liegt irgendwie genau in der Mitte von den beiden Canyon Größen. Passt soweit recht gut für mich mit 180cm.


----------



## Tagesschaum (18. Januar 2017)

Moinsen liebe HPA Fahrer (und hoffentlich auch Schrauber),

ich verzweifle gerade ein wenig am innenverlegten Schaltzug meines HPAs.

Also, wie man das so kennt, im Forum und bei Google gesucht und vermeintlich Antwort gefunden, wie denn ein innenverlegter Zug gewechselt wird: Also über den bisherigen, alten Bowdenzug einen Liner schieben, alten Bowdenzug raus, neuen Bowdenzug rein und liner wieder entfernen. Sensationell logisch.

Das Problem: Ich bekomme keinen liner durch den Eingang im Rahmen. Weder den dünnen von Nokon, noch den 08/15 liner vom Bike-Shop um die Ecke. Der Eingang ist schlicht zu eng...da passt gerade mal der Innenzug durch...

Wer hat Erfahrung damit?


 Ich tacker sonst nen durchgehenden Zug am Rahmen fest. Ich will fahren und nicht recherchieren


----------



## steve99 (18. Januar 2017)

Tagesschaum schrieb:


> Moinsen liebe HPA Fahrer (und hoffentlich auch Schrauber),
> Das Problem: Ich bekomme keinen liner durch den Eingang im Rahmen. Weder den dünnen von Nokon, noch den 08/15 liner vom Bike-Shop um die Ecke. Der Eingang ist schlicht zu eng...da passt gerade mal der Innenzug durch...
> 
> Wer hat Erfahrung damit?
> ...



Na so schwer ist das aber nun nicht...nimm den:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Jagwire/Ersatzliner-fuer-Elite-Sealed-Schaltzugsets-p42095/

Was hast du denn für ein Bike? Größe? Körpergröße? SL?
Ich bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach Stereo Fahrern und welche Rahmengröße du / ihr so fahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (18. Januar 2017)

steve99 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Bike? Größe? Körpergröße? SL?
> Ich bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach Stereo Fahrern und welche Rahmengröße du / ihr so fahrt...


Bin 1,83 und Schrittlänge... öhm, keine Ahnung, noch nie gemessen, aber hab sehr lange Beine und Arme. Hab mir jetzt das 140er 27,5" Carbon in XL geholt, da der Rahmen ziemlich kompakt ist. Konnte bisher noch nicht fahren, aber habs mal neben mein altes gestellt und denke, die Entscheidung war richtig. Nur der Stack ist mit 627mm recht kräftig. Mit dem High-Cap-Steuersatz, den 2cm Spacern und dem Riserbar waren die Lenkerenden gefühlt auf Brusthöhe.  (Gut, mein altes Hardtail mit 100mm-Gabel und krasser Sattelüberhöhung ist da kein Maßstab.)
Aber mit Flat-Cap-Steuersatz, null Spacern, gedrehtem Vorbau und Flatbar könnte ich noch ordentlich nach unten, wenn ich will.


----------



## Tagesschaum (19. Januar 2017)

Was hast du denn für ein Bike? Größe? Körpergröße? SL?
Ich bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach Stereo Fahrern und welche Rahmengröße du / ihr so fahrt...[/QUOTE]

Ich fahre ein 140er Stereo HPA, Rahmengröße ist XL, und ich bin ca. 185 groß.
MitXT 2-fach, Syntace Lenker und Vorbau, manchmal mit Flatpedals, manchmal mit Klickies, und schönen 2,4er Reifen . Was mir nicht richtig gut gefällt ist die RS Revolution- die empfinde irgendwie als "zäh". 

Kann man eigentlich ein Foto hochladen? Sorry, bin recht neu hier...


----------



## steve99 (19. Januar 2017)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Bin 1,83 und Schrittlänge... öhm, keine Ahnung, noch nie gemessen, aber hab sehr lange Beine und Arme. Hab mir jetzt das 140er 27,5" Carbon in XL geholt, da der Rahmen ziemlich kompakt ist.


Danke für dein Feedback. Jo stimmt der Rahmen ist echt sehr kompakt. Das entfand ich besonders mit 180cm auf dem 18" Stereo 140 HPA.
Mit dem Lenker kommst du noch weiter runter, dass stimmt, da geht aufgrund des Steuersatzes noch der ein oder andere CM. Vorbau kannst du auch bestimmt bis auf 50mm reduzieren. Welcher ist org. drauf auf dem XL? 60mm?



Tagesschaum schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein 140er Stereo HPA, Rahmengröße ist XL, und ich bin ca. 185 groß.



 Welches Stereo 140 HPA hast Du denn? Modell? Jahrgang? Und du kommst mit 185cm gut mit dem XL zurecht?
Ist echt krass bei den Cube Rahmen, man tendiert zu Rahmengrößen, an die man zu vor nie gedacht hätte...


----------



## Hamtidamti (20. Januar 2017)

Moin,

ich bin 168 cm klein und fahre das 2016er Stereo 140 HPA SL 27,5 in 16". Das ist recht kompakt, passt mir aber wunderbar.
Ich fahre von der Hausrunde am Rand der schwäbischen Alb bis hin zu Touren in hochalpinem Gelände alles.
Ein wenig umgebaut habe ich schonmal:
- 200mm Bremsscheibe vorne
- ovales Kettenblatt mit 30Z von absolute black

Wenn die Kasette verschlissen ist, kommt noch eine andere von e13 dazu.


----------



## Tagesschaum (26. Januar 2017)

steve99 schrieb:


> Na so schwer ist das aber nun nicht...nimm den:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Jagwire/Ersatzliner-fuer-Elite-Sealed-Schaltzugsets-p42095/
> 
> Was hast du denn für ein Bike? Größe? Körpergröße? SL?
> Ich bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach Stereo Fahrern und welche Rahmengröße du / ihr so fahrt...



Sensationell, hat funktioniert! Vielen Dank; jetzt gehts wieder auf die Piste...


----------



## Tagesschaum (26. Januar 2017)

Ach so, hier noch mein HPA...


----------



## steve99 (26. Januar 2017)

Tagesschaum schrieb:


> Sensationell, hat funktioniert! Vielen Dank; jetzt gehts wieder auf die Piste...


Na das freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte...have fun!



Tagesschaum schrieb:


> Ach so, hier noch mein HPA...


Welches Model und Jahrgang ist das? Von der Farbe her das 2016er SL?
Ist das wirklich XL? Sieht mir eher nach L aus, aber du wirst es natürlich besser wissen, vielleicht lässt der Winkel des Bildes den Rahmen etwas kleiner aussehen.


----------



## Tagesschaum (27. Januar 2017)

Ja, es ist tatsächlich "L", Du hast Recht. Modelljahr ist 2015. Das genaue Modell? Mmmh, da müsste ich mal die Rechnung raussuchen...

Auf jeden Fall macht es mörderischen Spaß das Teil zu fahren!

Viele Grüße, Tagesschaum


----------



## paddler (1. Februar 2017)

Nabend,

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit 1° flacherem Steuerrohrwinkel. Das wäre inzwischen so das einzige was ich noch gerne anders hätte...

Danke
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (6. Februar 2017)

paddler schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit 1° flacherem Steuerrohrwinkel. Das wäre inzwischen so das einzige was ich noch gerne anders hätte...
> 
> ...


Deine Frage verstehe ich ganz ehrlich überhaupt nicht.
Wie willst du den Steuerrohrwinkel ändern?
Oder meinst du, dass du ein anderes Bike mit einem flachen Winkel gern hättest?
Dann ist das eher eine allgemeine Frage als das sie mit dem HPA zu tun hat, oder?


----------



## mathijsen (7. Februar 2017)

Google mal nach WinkelSteuersatz.


----------



## steve99 (7. Februar 2017)

Macht aber heute so gut wie keinen Sinn mehr, es sei denn man will auf eine Gabel mit 1 1/8 Gabelschaft umstellen! ;-)


----------



## mathijsen (9. Februar 2017)

Quatsch, gibt's auch für tapered.


----------



## ketis (9. Februar 2017)

Macht sinn ist quasi das was dem Rad neben Dämpfer mit piggy Kompatibilität fehlt!


----------



## Tagesschaum (9. Februar 2017)

Viel zu wenig Fotos hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karabus (22. Februar 2017)

Hey Leute 
Bin neu hier ... also verzeiht bitte etwaige Fehler ... 

es geht um ein Cube Stereo 140 HPA Race, 2017er...

Ich habe mir vergangenen Samstag beim Freundlichen nach der Probefahrt direkt das oben genannte Bike in Black/Yellow bestellt und wollte fragen ob jmd schon erfahrung damit gemacht hat ...

Habe als Pedale noch die NC-17 Supin III mit dazu genommen, waren ja keine dran ...

Habt ihr vielleicht noch Tipps und Tricks für das Bike... was Pflege oder Handhabung angeht?

Ich freu mich mega auf dieses Bike *_*

Grüße vom Bodensee


----------



## Sid211985 (23. Februar 2017)

Hi
Wie sind die uphill fähigkeiten? Gibt es evt vergleiche zum YT Jeffsy und Specialized Stumpjumper?

Lg


----------



## steve99 (25. Februar 2017)

Karabus schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Bin neu hier ... also verzeiht bitte etwaige Fehler ...
> 
> es geht um ein Cube Stereo 140 HPA Race, 2017er...
> ...



Schönes Ding das Race 2017 gefällt mir persönlich gut!
Für welche Größe hast du dich entschieden und wie groß bist du?

Tipps? Mmmh was will man da für Tipps geben? Frag doch mal konkret was du wissen möchtest.


----------



## Karabus (25. Februar 2017)

steve99 schrieb:


> Schönes Ding das Race 2017 gefällt mir persönlich gut!
> Für welche Größe hast du dich entschieden und wie groß bist du?
> 
> Tipps? Mmmh was will man da für Tipps geben? Frag doch mal konkret was du wissen möchtest.



Ich hab das 18" genommen, bin ca 177 groß ... 
Wie verhält sich die Gabel und der Dämpfer im Gelände? 
Hast du das gleiche Bike denn selbst? Gibts denn irgendwelche Probleme? -> Man hört bzw liest ja schon von verschiedenen Bikes hier dass da und da mal was nicht richtig ist ...


----------



## mathijsen (25. Februar 2017)

Der Stereo 140 HPA Rahmen ist momentan der älteste Fully-Rahmen bei Cube (seit Modelljahr 2015, also seit Mitte 2014, unverändert) und dürfte inzwischen als einziger Rahmen noch die "Baumarkt-Konstruktion" der Hauptlagerung besitzen, bei der die Lager, statt mit einem durchgehenden Stahlbolzen, lediglich mit jeweils einem M8-Schräubchen, direkt in den Alurahmen geschraubt, befestigt sind. Je nach Körpergewicht ist es ratsam, diese Verschraubung regelmäßig zu kontrollieren und dafür zu sorgen, dass das Gewinde nicht festgammelt. Hat schon Leute gegeben, die dann den Stummel der abgebrochenen Schraube aus dem Rahmen bohren durften. (Ohne dessen Gewinde zu beschädigen...)

Ansonsten zur Pflege... joa...
Reinigung möglichst nicht mit Hochdruckreiniger, vorallem nicht den Bereich der Dichtungen und Lager. (Was bei einem heutigen Fully mit Teleskopstütze usw. ja fast alle Bereiche sind). Wenn du gerade nix anderes zur Verfügung hast, z.B. an der Tanke, diese Stellen nur aus gebührendem Abstand (3m oder mehr).

Vielleicht nach den ersten 200km bzw. regelmäßig mal alle wichtigen Schrauben checken, auch die der Hinterbaulager. Und wenn du als Anfänger noch nicht so das Gefühl hast, bitte mit Drehmomentschlüssel. Nach fest kommt ab. (Gut und günstig)

Anleitung zum Einstellen der Federelemente gibts im Netz wie Sand am Meer, eine davon.

Das ist erstmal das, was mir so einfällt.


----------



## steve99 (26. Februar 2017)

Karabus schrieb:


> Ich hab das 18" genommen, bin ca 177 groß ...
> Wie verhält sich die Gabel und der Dämpfer im Gelände?
> Hast du das gleiche Bike denn selbst? Gibts denn irgendwelche Probleme? -> Man hört bzw liest ja schon von verschiedenen Bikes hier dass da und da mal was nicht richtig ist ...


Ich hab das Race 2016. Die Fox Elemente machen gute Arbeit, da kann ich mich nicht beschweren.
Ich kann mich der guten Ausführung nur anschließen, Check die Verschraubungen hin und wieder, stell die Federelemente mit 20-25% SAG ein und dann läuft es...


----------



## ullimuc (5. März 2017)

Auch wenn ihr alle wisst, wie so ein 140er SL aussieht ... ganz frisch, vor der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt:






Erster Beitrag geschafft, juhuuuuu 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Tagesschaum (6. März 2017)

ullimuc schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr alle wisst, wie so ein 140er SL aussieht ... ganz frisch, vor der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt:
> 
> Erster Beitrag geschafft, juhuuuuu
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch!!!
Sieht super aus. 
Gute und sichere Fahrt und nicht vergessen: Mehr Fotos von dem tollen Bike...


----------



## ullimuc (6. März 2017)

Tagesschaum schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!!
> Sieht super aus.
> Gute und sichere Fahrt und nicht vergessen: Mehr Fotos von dem tollen Bike...



Dankeschön, sehr nett von Dir  Ich werde garantiert hin und wieder ein "Update" posten. Fahrwerk muss ich noch etwas justieren, die erste kleine Runde hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht. Das Bike fühlt sich einfach unheimlich stabil, sicher und komfortabel an.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## steve99 (7. März 2017)

ullimuc schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr alle wisst, wie so ein 140er SL aussieht ..



Egal, das SL finde ich dennoch sehr schön. Glückwunsch!
Sag mal, fährst du die Sattelstütze so? Also bis zum Anschlag eingesteckt?
Was hast du denn für eine Schrittlänge bzw. wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karabus (7. März 2017)

Hey  also das Bike hab ich schonmal ... 
Leider komme ich aus Wetter - und Zeittechnischen gründen nicht zum Biken, am We hab ich das aber vor ...
Bin nur mal ne Kleine runde bei uns um die Häuser gezogen und es ist natürlich ne ganz andere Welt  

Ich freu mich schon auf dei Touren und auf ne gute Zeit


----------



## ullimuc (7. März 2017)

steve99 schrieb:


> Egal, das SL finde ich dennoch sehr schön. Glückwunsch!
> Sag mal, fährst du die Sattelstütze so? Also bis zum Anschlag eingesteckt?
> Was hast du denn für eine Schrittlänge bzw. wie groß bist du?



Danke für die Glückwünsche  Das mit der Sattelstütze hast Du sehr, sehr gut gesehen! Auf dem Foto ist sie tatsächlich komplett eingesteckt, quasi als Ausgangspunkt für die persönliche Anpassung. Inzwischen sitzt die Stütze ca. 15mm höher.
Ich messe ca. 176/82cm und habe mich für 20" entschieden, der kleinere Rahmen fühlte sich beengt an.
Kurzum, viel kürzer dürfen die Beine für den 20" Rahmen nicht sein, wenn es bei der 150mm Reverb bleiben soll 



Karabus schrieb:


> Bin nur mal ne Kleine runde bei uns um die Häuser gezogen und es ist natürlich ne ganz andere Welt
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf dei Touren und auf ne gute Zeit


So ging's mir auch. Schönes Bike, kannst Dich wirklich freuen 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## smoky283 (10. März 2017)

Hallo und viele Grüße aus dem Frankenland . Ich überlege auch gerade mir ein Stereo anzuschaffen und meine Größe ist ebenfalls 176cm/81cm/ 80kg eigentlich wird mir ja da zu 18 Zoll geraten oder soll ich doch besser 20 Zoll nehmen ? Was könnt ihr mir raten ? Danke schon mal .

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Tagesschaum (10. März 2017)

smoky283 schrieb:


> Hallo und viele Grüße aus dem Frankenland . Ich überlege auch gerade mir ein Stereo anzuschaffen und meine Größe ist ebenfalls 176cm/81cm/ 80kg eigentlich wird mir ja da zu 18 Zoll geraten oder soll ich doch besser 20 Zoll nehmen ? Was könnt ihr mir raten ? Danke schon mal .
> 
> Gruß Rene´




Moin René, 

Ja, einen wichtigen Rat kann ich Dir geben: Probefahren, probefahren, probefahren!!!

OK, das waren jetzt sogar drei ;-)

Allg.: Kleinere Rahmen drehen besser. D.h., wenn Du viel springst und "wild" unterwegs bist, dann eher den kleineren Rahmen wählen.

Viel Spaß beim Probieren und bei der Vorfreude!


----------



## smoky283 (10. März 2017)

Danke Tagesschaum, ich habe letztens im Geschäft ein HPA 140 Race 2016er " Probe gefahren"  und hallo, ich bin gleich 53 und nicht mehr ganz so wild unterwegs . Aber ich fand es wirklich gut muß ich sagen ,ich fahr noch das Canyon Nerve XC von 2008 muß aber ehrlich sagen, auf dem Cube hab ich mich sehr gut gefühlt . Die Sitzposition find ich sehr gut ,aufrechter halt .


----------



## steve99 (11. März 2017)

smoky283 schrieb:


> Hallo und viele Grüße aus dem Frankenland . Ich überlege auch gerade mir ein Stereo anzuschaffen und meine Größe ist ebenfalls 176cm/81cm/ 80kg eigentlich wird mir ja da zu 18 Zoll geraten oder soll ich doch besser 20 Zoll nehmen ? Was könnt ihr mir raten ? Danke schon mal .
> 
> Gruß Rene´


Also bei 176cm bist Du denke ich noch im Bereich von 18", auf dem 20" wirst du leicht gestreckt sitzen, obwohl bei Cube das Oberrohr nicht ganz so lang ist. Meine Meinung ist ab ca. 178cm das 20" mit einem 50er Vorbau.
Mein Rat für dich 18" und ggf. einen 60er Vorbau drauf.


----------



## smoky283 (11. März 2017)

Vielen Dank ,dann wird es wohl 18 Zoll werden .


----------



## Karabus (12. März 2017)

so ... 

erste "große" Ausfahrt ... war absolut gut! 12 Km bergauf und 6 Km trail runter ... kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!

Macht einfach Laune!!! 

war am Schloss Heiligenberg am Bodensee (Linzgau) unterwegs ... falls es jemand kennt...


----------



## mathijsen (12. März 2017)

Die Sattelstützenleitung muss aber definitiv noch gekürzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karabus (12. März 2017)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Die Sattelstützenleitung muss aber definitiv noch gekürzt werden.


wie meinst das?


----------



## mathijsen (13. März 2017)

Na die Leitung des Remote-Hebels macht doch einen viel zu großen Bogen am Lenker. Sieht doof aus wenn's dumm kommt, kann man sich mit sowas auf dem Trail schön an herein ragenden Zweigen o.ä. einhaken. Sollte der Händler eigentlich merken und kürzen, sowas.


----------



## Karabus (13. März 2017)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Na die Leitung des Remote-Hebels macht doch einen viel zu großen Bogen am Lenker. Sieht doof aus wenn's dumm kommt, kann man sich mit sowas auf dem Trail schön an herein ragenden Zweigen o.ä. einhaken. Sollte der Händler eigentlich merken und kürzen, sowas.



Oh ich verstehe... danke für den Tipp, ich muss in 3 Monaten zur ersten Prüfung nach dem Einfahren zum Cube-Händler und da würde ich das einfach dann beanstanden =) Danke dir! =)


----------



## smoky283 (13. März 2017)

Auch von mir allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## jobo (19. März 2017)

Hamtidamti schrieb:


> Ein wenig umgebaut habe ich schonmal:
> - 200mm Bremsscheibe vorne...



Hatte ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Welchen Adapter hast du verbaut, oder hast du einfach ne größere Scheibe drauf gemacht?
Danke, 
JoBo


----------



## mathijsen (19. März 2017)

Na Adapter musst du schon ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamtidamti (5. April 2017)

jobo schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Welchen Adapter hast du verbaut, oder hast du einfach ne größere Scheibe drauf gemacht?
> Danke,
> JoBo



Ich habe den hier verwendet:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...r-PM-auf-PM-p29820/schwarz-universal-o200001/

Bitte entschuldige die späte Antwort. Ich hab hier schon länger nicht mehr mit gelesen.


----------



## jobo (8. April 2017)

Hamtidamti schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier verwendet:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...r-PM-auf-PM-p29820/schwarz-universal-o200001/
> 
> Bitte entschuldige die späte Antwort. Ich hab hier schon länger nicht mehr mit gelesen.



Danke!
JoBo


----------



## Hamtidamti (9. April 2017)

ullimuc schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr alle wisst, wie so ein 140er SL aussieht ... ganz frisch, vor der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein schönes Radl ;-)


----------



## Tagesschaum (9. April 2017)

Hamtidamti schrieb:


> Ein schönes Radl ;-)


Schließe mich noch mal an - ein wirklich tolles Teil!


----------



## der bergfloh (20. April 2017)

Hallo.

Ich bin 1.69 mit 79cm Schrittlänge.
Würdet ihr 16 oder 18 Zoll empfehlen beim Cube Stereo

Grüße


----------



## jobo (21. April 2017)

Hi, 
ich hab ungefähr die gleiche Schrittlänge, bin aber ein paar Zentimeter größer (175 cm).
Ich hab mich 2015 für das 18"-Modell entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wegen der kurzen Sattelstütze hiess es damals in den einschlägigen Medien, auch kleinere Fahrer könnten sich für den größeren Rahmen entscheiden, wenn sie zwischen zwei Größen liegen würden. Ob das für dich hinkommt musst du wissen oder ausprobieren. Mir wäre das 20" eindeutig zu gross gewesen. 
Die Oberrohrlänge ist ja verglichen mit anderen Herstellern eher moderat, was bist du denn bisher für eine Rahmengrösse gefahren und wie fällt die im Vergleich zum Stereo aus...?

Unabhängig davon, ich bin nach 2 Jahren immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Der ein oder andere Umbau hier und da...tubeless, neuer Lenker, andere Reifen...alles gut!

JoBo


----------



## Hamtidamti (21. April 2017)

Jobo, ich bin 1,68 m groß und fahre den Rahmen in 16". Das passt wunderbar. Meine Schrittlänge weiß ich aber grad nicht.


----------



## jobo (21. April 2017)

Hamtidamti schrieb:


> Jobo, ich bin 1,68 m groß und fahre den Rahmen in 16". Das passt wunderbar. Meine Schrittlänge weiß ich aber grad nicht.



Ah ja, ist doch gut! Bist ja auch 7 cm kürzer...
Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt er soll den 18er nehmen...
JoBo


----------



## Deleted253406 (21. April 2017)

Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist das Paket aktuell ja kaum zu schlagen.
Wäre da nicht die Baumarkt-Lösung der Schwingenlagerung ;-/

Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen, wie man aktuell noch zu diesem Bike greifen kann, wenn die Probleme die entstehen können hinlänglich bekannt sind. So billig könnte man mir das gar nicht anbieten.

Ich vermute mal, das 2018 auch das 140er den neuen Rahmen bekommt (?).
Wahrscheinlich für mind. 2899,-
Aber dann ist man wenigstens wieder auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Hamtidamti (22. April 2017)

jobo schrieb:


> Ah ja, ist doch gut! Bist ja auch 7 cm kürzer...
> Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt er soll den 18er nehmen...
> JoBo




Moin. Ich meinte eigentlich auch den bergfloh mit seinen 169 cm. Da hab ich in der Eile wohl was verplant gehabt gestern. Mea culpa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (22. April 2017)

Weiß jemand, welche Luftkammerspacer beim Stereo 140 standardmäßig im Fox Float DPS drin sind. Und hat jemand schon mal mit der Anzahl der Spacer experimentiert?
Bei meinem 140 27.5 Carbon fehlt selbst mir als 64-kg-Floh etwas Progression. Bin letztes Wochenende so ein paar pumptrackartige Wellen und ein paar kleine Sprünge und Stepdowns gefahren und der Dämpfer ist da schon ganz schön durchgerauscht.
Das Werkssetup wird ja wohl das gleiche sein wie beim Alu-140er(?)


----------



## der bergfloh (23. April 2017)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist das Paket aktuell ja kaum zu schlagen.
> Wäre da nicht die Baumarkt-Lösung der Schwingenlagerung ;-/
> 
> Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen, wie man aktuell noch zu diesem Bike greifen kann, wenn die Probleme die entstehen können hinlänglich bekannt sind. So billig könnte man mir das gar nicht anbieten.
> ...




Hallo,

welchen Lagerprobleme meinst du.?
Ich habe mal gegooglet konnte aber  auf den ersten Blick nichts großartiges finden.


----------



## der bergfloh (23. April 2017)

Hamtidamti schrieb:


> Jobo, ich bin 1,68 m groß und fahre den Rahmen in 16". Das passt wunderbar. Meine Schrittlänge weiß ich aber grad nicht.


 
meinst du ein 18" Rahmen mit einem entsprechend kurzen Vorbau könnte auch passen?


----------



## Hamtidamti (24. April 2017)

Keine Ahnung. Das müsstest du versuchen. Allerdings ist der ab Werk verbaute Vorbau ja schon relativ kurz.
Da bin ich mir nicht sicher, kann dir also keine Empfehlung geben, da ich die Geo-Daten und Vorbaulänge grad nicht im Kopf habe.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## Dr4x (24. April 2017)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist das Paket aktuell ja kaum zu schlagen.
> Wäre da nicht die Baumarkt-Lösung der Schwingenlagerung ;-/
> 
> Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen, wie man aktuell noch zu diesem Bike greifen kann, wenn die Probleme die entstehen können hinlänglich bekannt sind. So billig könnte man mir das gar nicht anbieten.
> ...



Was meinst du denn hier genau?


----------



## Desaster93 (24. April 2017)

Er meint die Lagerung vom Hinterbau. Also die Schraube über dem Trettlager. Das ist nur so eine kleine M8 Schraube die sich wie bei mir gerne lockert. Wenn man's nicht merkt oder die Schraube sich einfach so verabschiedet hast ein mega Problem.


----------



## Dr4x (24. April 2017)

Desaster93 schrieb:


> Er meint die Lagerung vom Hinterbau. Also die Schraube über dem Trettlager. Das ist nur so eine kleine M8 Schraube die sich wie bei mir gerne lockert. Wenn man's nicht merkt oder die Schraube sich einfach so verabschiedet hast ein mega Problem.


Vielen Dank für die Erläuterung. Dann werde ich mal das Loctite aus dem Werkzeugkoffer holen, wenn das Bike bei mir ankommt.


----------



## tombo89 (29. April 2017)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe eine Frage zum Stereo Hpa. Ich stehe im Moment vor der Entscheidung mir das Race (2016) oder das Pro (2017) zu kaufen. Gibt es hier jemand der das Pro aus 2017 hat und mal seine Erfahrung mitteilen kann?
Das Race bin ich schon Probegefahren, leider sagt es mir Farblich gar nicht zu und ich würde Lieber das Pro nehmen.


----------



## Dr4x (29. April 2017)

Bin das Race (17) und das Pro (17) probegefahren. Mir hat die Ergonomie der Komponenten nicht gefallen, also wie sich das Pro fährt (Einfedern, ausfedern, Haptik, etc.). Das Race war für mein Empfinden wesentlich geschmeidiger, daher habe ich mich auch für das Race entschieden. Ich persönlich finde die farbliche Gestaltung ebenfalls besser.

Aber solche Eindrücke sind ja immer subjektiv.

Das 2016 Race Modell ist bis auf Kassette und Felgen gleich zum 17er. Die Komponenten sind halt im Race schon besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombo89 (29. April 2017)

Der Hintere Dämpfer ist aber auch anders. Bei dem Race 2017 ist eine EVOL Luftkammer mit verbaut. Beim 2016er eine Lv so wie beim Pro. Ich dachte die Federgabel währe auch gleich vom Pro zum Race nur das das Race 3 Stufen am Hebel hat und das Pro nur 2.


----------



## Desaster93 (29. April 2017)

Habe das Pro und bin mit dem Fahrwerk ziemlich zufrieden. Bergauf kaum wippen und wenn man sich mühe gibt gar keins;-) allerdings rauscht es manchmal hinten ganz ordentlich durch aber kein durchschlagen. Trotzdem nutzt man den Federweg schon gut aus was beim Race evtl anders sein könnte.


----------



## mathijsen (30. April 2017)

Das Race lohnt sich schon aufgrund der Laufräder. Die Felgen sind zwar 2mm schmaler, aber dafür sind die Laufräder deutlich leichter und vor allem wirst du mit den Naben weniger Stress haben. Schau mal hier im Cube-Unterforum; in einem Nachbar-Thread wird sich gerade kräftig darüber geärgert, dass SunRingle alias Answer es nach Jahren immer noch nicht schafft, haltbare Freiläufe und Lager zu bauen. Schon 2009 hatte ein Freund mit den damaligen "SunRingle Ryde XMB" die gleichen Probleme...


----------



## Dr4x (30. April 2017)

Desaster93 schrieb:


> Er meint die Lagerung vom Hinterbau. Also die Schraube über dem Trettlager. Das ist nur so eine kleine M8 Schraube die sich wie bei mir gerne lockert. Wenn man's nicht merkt oder die Schraube sich einfach so verabschiedet hast ein mega Problem.



Gibt es hierzu eventuell noch Bildmaterial bzw. hat hierzu eventuell jemand ein Bild?


----------



## Shaddix (30. April 2017)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Das Race lohnt sich schon aufgrund der Laufräder. Die Felgen sind zwar 2mm schmaler, aber dafür sind die Laufräder deutlich leichter und vor allem wirst du mit den Naben weniger Stress haben. Schau mal hier im Cube-Unterforum; in einem Nachbar-Thread wird sich gerade kräftig darüber geärgert, dass SunRingle alias Answer es nach Jahren immer noch nicht schafft, haltbare Freiläufe und Lager zu bauen. Schon 2009 hatte ein Freund mit den damaligen "SunRingle Ryde XMB" die gleichen Probleme...


Weil du es gerade anspricht. Meins (2016 pro Modell) ist vom lager schon kaputt/wirklich gut lief das rad hinten auch nie und ich habe nicht mal 2.000 km drauf Auch extreme Wege fahre ich nicht, weswegen mich das gewundert hat. Nächste Woche Termin beim Händler, hoffe das geht auf Garantie...

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (30. April 2017)

Dr4x schrieb:


> Gibt es hierzu eventuell noch Bildmaterial bzw. hat hierzu eventuell jemand ein Bild?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-stereo-140-hpa-27-5-thread.740789/page-12#post-14035120


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr4x (30. April 2017)

paddler schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-stereo-140-hpa-27-5-thread.740789/page-12#post-14035120



Vielen Dank


----------



## Jaw (1. Mai 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Felgenband in den Laufrädern von einem Stereo 140 Race 2015 (DT CSW AM 3.7) schon für Tubeless gemacht ist oder muss man erst ein Tublessband einkleben?


----------



## mathijsen (1. Mai 2017)

Muss man erst einkleben.


----------



## paddler (1. Mai 2017)

Bei mir wars schon drin...


----------



## Jaw (2. Mai 2017)

Also eine Chance von 50%  Danke für die Info


----------



## basti1984 (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen..
Ich habe ein Cube Stereo hpa 140 race Mod. 2015... Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.. Nun wollte ich ein wenig Geld reinstecken und es etwas "tunen".. Da es aber eigentlich super läuft und ich mich auch nicht soo gut auskenne wäre meine Frage ob es überhaupt und vorallem was sinnvoll wäre.. 
Hier die genauen Infos zum Bike:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/all_mountain/test-all-mountain-fullys/a23497.html

.. Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Jaw (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo Basti,

jaja das ist tunen auf hohem Niveau.

Ich fahre das gleiche Rad und meine bisherigen Änderungen sind:
die NobbyNic mit leichter Karkasse gegen stabilere, im Moment Maxxis Highroller II und Ardent
ein etwas breiterer Lenker, für mich bis 780mm
eine stabilere Gabel, Fox34 mit 150mm

was noch fehlt
Umbau auf Tubeless
Tausch der XT-Bremsen

Viel Spaß beim Checken


----------



## basti1984 (7. Mai 2017)

Merkt man einen großen Unterschied von der 32er fox zur 34er?
Und warum die XT bremsen tauschen bzw gegen was für welche? Die xt Bremsen sind eigentlich ganz in Ordnung finde ich.. Aber mit der Gabel wäre eine Überlegung wert...


----------



## Dr4x (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich habe das Cube Stereo 140 HPA Race (2017) in 20 Zoll und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Aber auf Grund meines (noch) sehr hohen Gewichts, würde ich vorne (und evtl. auch hinten) gerne eine größere Bremsscheibe verbauen. Die Sufu habe ich hierzu auch schon bemüht und einiges herausgefunden, aber bei den Adaptern bin ich leider nicht schlauer geworden.

Zur Zeit ist eine 180er Scheibe drauf, welche einer 203er weichen soll. (Hinten dann ggfs auch)

Rahmen und Gabel sind laut Infos dafür freigeben.

- Als Bremsscheibe sollte es diese hier werden.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...er-XT-p28524/schwarz-silber-203-mm-o11401440/
Das ist doch die allseits beliebte Ice Tech?

- Als Bremsbeläge sollten es die gesinterten werden.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...T-SLX-Alfine-p41814/universal-Metall-o101089/

- Bei den Adaptern habe ich leider überhaupt keine Ahnung, was letztendlich benötigt wird. Postmount auf Intern, Postmount auf Postmount, Standard auf Postmount, und und und. Dann habe ich dazu auch noch gelesen, dass man gegebenenfalls auch noch kürzere Schrauben benötigt? Nirgends werde ich hierzu schlauer.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203-mm-Scheibe-p6638/

Könnte mir hier jemand sagen, welcher Adapter (vorne wie auch hinten) der passende ist? Und wenn zusätzlich Schrauben benötigt werden, welches genau es denn sein müssen?

Vielen Dank

EDIT: Habe gerade gelesen, dass hinten wohl doch nur 180 gehen. Da könnte man ja dann nur die Scheibe tauschen.


----------



## Jaw (7. Mai 2017)

basti1984 schrieb:


> Merkt man einen großen Unterschied von der 32er fox zur 34er?
> Und warum die XT bremsen tauschen bzw gegen was für welche? Die xt Bremsen sind eigentlich ganz in Ordnung finde ich.. Aber mit der Gabel wäre eine Überlegung wert...



Ich bin jetzt erst einmal mit der neuen Gabel gefahren, ist also brandaktuell mir fehlt aber auch noch etwas die Erfahrung.
Der erste Eindruck ist gut, besser als die 32. Die Änderung der Geometrie ist bei den 10mm nicht allzu groß fühlt sich aber gut an.
Die Gabel ist eine Factory und gibt mir viel mehr Rückmeldung vom Untergrund. Ich bin positiv überrascht wie unterschiedlich die beiden Gabeln sind.
Ob es jetzt vom Upgrade 32 auf 34 oder von der besseren Dämpfungseinheit kommt kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Bei der XT ist die Bremsleistung super also vollkommen in Ordnung.
Die Dosierbarkeit finde ich aber etwas schwierig, da mich das bekannte Druckpunktwandern unsäglich nervt.
Da bin ich halt etwas empfindlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1984 (7. Mai 2017)

Okay.. Danke. . Damm werde ich mal nach ner 34er factory Gabel Ausschau halten... ☺


----------



## tombo89 (13. Mai 2017)

Bei mir ist es jetzt doch das 2016er Race geworden. Bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden. Ich habe nur noch eine Frage zur Belastung bei Sprüngen. Ich fahre nicht im Bikepark aer auf meinen Runden gibt es immer wieder kleine Schanzen so wie hier in dem Video bei min. 1:44 www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3bAofinEFA
Kann ich soetwas gefahrlos Fahren oder ist das schon zuviel für das Bike?


----------



## Dr4x (13. Mai 2017)

Klar, warum den nicht? Wird sogar von Cube selbst spezifiziert mit Klasse 4.


----------



## Karabus (23. Mai 2017)

Servus =) 
Ich fahre nächste woche an Gardasee und nehm mein HPA 140 Race natürlich mit und hab dazu ne frage ...
Ich hab vor den: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Kevlar 2.35, TrailStar, Tubeless Easy
und hinten den Schwalbe Nobby Nic Kevlar 2.35, Pacestar, Tubeless Easy
und dazu die Laufräder: Fulcrum Red 66, 28/28 Spokes, 15mm / X12, 584x23C

Hab ich nun einen schlauch verbaut oder nicht? Mir geht es drum ob ich einen einpacke oder dierkt mit ein Ersatzmantel kaufe... =) wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## mathijsen (24. Mai 2017)

Rad ausbauen, Luft ablassen, reingucken. Ist nun wirklich eine Sache von Minuten...


----------



## tombo89 (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
weiß zufällig jemand die Farbbezeichnung der Jagwire Schaltzüge beim 2016er Race? Ist das organic Green?


----------



## ReactionGTC (5. Juni 2017)

tombo89 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß zufällig jemand die Farbbezeichnung der Jagwire Schaltzüge beim 2016er Race? Ist das organic Green?



Nein das ist Yellow. 
oder die hier https://www.rfr-bikeparts.eu/rfr-pr...ct/rfr-universal-sport-shift-kit-neon-yellow/

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ullimuc (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich hier so nett empfangen wurde (S. 14ff), möchte ich kurz die Änderungen mit euch teilen, die ich bisher am Bike vorgenommen habe:







Reifen vorn Magic Mary (Trailstar), hinten Nobby Nic (Pacestar), e-thirteen Kettenführung, Reverb-Drücker nach links verlegt (für ein schön "cleanes" Cockpit ).

Besonders den Wechsel auf Magic Mary vorn kann ich empfehlen. Fahr-/Kurvenverhalten deutlich sicherer, berechenbarer, kein undefiniertes Wegrutschen/Untersteuern wie beim Hans Dampf.

Bestellt habe ich noch ein Set Volume Spacer für den Fox Dämpfer. Mal schauen, was man damit ausrichten kann, habe mich noch nicht so intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Tony- (21. Juni 2017)

falscher thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paddler (12. Juli 2017)

Nur mal so, habe einige Updates vorgenommen, vom Fahrverhalten her ein neues Rad *freu*
- Neue Lafräder
- Neue Gabel
- Hope 40T-Rex und ein 16er statt 15 und 17

1° Steuersatz liegt daheim, bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich den einbaue.

Florian


----------



## Dr4x (12. Juli 2017)

Super, dann hab mal viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Fahrgefühl.


----------



## Peppi84 (18. Juli 2017)

ullimuc schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche  Das mit der Sattelstütze hast Du sehr, sehr gut gesehen! Auf dem Foto ist sie tatsächlich komplett eingesteckt, quasi als Ausgangspunkt für die persönliche Anpassung. Inzwischen sitzt die Stütze ca. 15mm höher.
> Ich messe ca. 176/82cm und habe mich für 20" entschieden, der kleinere Rahmen fühlte sich beengt an.
> Kurzum, viel kürzer dürfen die Beine für den 20" Rahmen nicht sein, wenn es bei der 150mm Reverb bleiben soll
> 
> ...




SEEEhr gut, das sind auch meine Maße. Hätte mich jetzt schon vom gefühl her für einen L Rahmen entschieden. Ich fahre seit Jahren eins der guten alten 26er stereos in M. Das ist schon echt beengt, zumal ich einen 60mm Vorbau verbaut habe statt dem 100mm totschläger der mal dran war.

Bis vor kurzem dachte ich noch bigger is better, also bei neuem bike direkt auf 160mm+x aber die 140mm reichen dicke aus.

Was hat das bike eigentlich für eine freigabe bzgl der Gabel? 160mm ok oder nicht?

Frage da ich es wohl mit Teilen aus meinem alten aufbauen werde und noch weitere Teile hier liegen habe welche ein neues zuhause suchen.

Grüße

Peppi


----------



## ullimuc (19. Juli 2017)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem dachte ich noch bigger is better, also bei neuem bike direkt auf 160mm+x aber die 140mm reichen dicke aus.
> 
> Was hat das bike eigentlich für eine freigabe bzgl der Gabel? 160mm ok oder nicht?



Servus Peppi,

... zumal die Gabel (jedenfalls an meinem Bike) 150mm Federweg hat. Die 140 der Modellbezeichnung bezieht sich auf den Federweg am Hinterrad.

Ob es eine offizielle Freigabe für längere Gabeln gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass Cube wegen 1cm mehr Federweg vorn an den 160er gegenüber der 140er Stereo Modellen verschiedene Rahmen verbaut.

Du musst dich halt fragen, ob (mit unverändertem Federweg hinten) insgesamt die Geometrie noch passt und sich der Aufwand lohnt. Ich war mit meinem Bike gerade ein paar Tage in Livigno (Bikepark und Trails). Der limitierende Faktor war jedenfalls nicht das Bike, sondern was obendrauf saß 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## ullimuc (19. Juli 2017)

Ich wollte noch berichten, wie es hier weiterging:



ullimuc schrieb:


> Bestellt habe ich noch ein Set Volume Spacer für den Fox Dämpfer. Mal schauen, was man damit ausrichten kann, habe mich noch nicht so intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt.



Womit vielleicht auch diese Frage beantwortet ist:


mathijsen schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, welche Luftkammerspacer beim Stereo 140 standardmäßig im Fox Float DPS drin sind. Und hat jemand schon mal mit der Anzahl der Spacer experimentiert?
> Bei meinem 140 27.5 Carbon fehlt selbst mir als 64-kg-Floh etwas Progression. Bin letztes Wochenende so ein paar pumptrackartige Wellen und ein paar kleine Sprünge und Stepdowns gefahren und der Dämpfer ist da schon ganz schön durchgerauscht.
> Das Werkssetup wird ja wohl das gleiche sein wie beim Alu-140er(?)



Kurzum: Satz mit x ...

Ich hatte dieses Volume Spacer Set gekauft:





Bei der "Operation am offenen Dämpfer" zeigte sich dann, dass der original verbaute Spacer (schwarz) bereits dem größten Spacer des Sets (weiß) entspricht:





Aktion für die Katz  Oder mache ich hier einen Denkfehler 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## mathijsen (20. Juli 2017)

ullimuc schrieb:


> Aktion für die Katz  Oder mache ich hier einen Denkfehler


https://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=568
Da gibts ne Tabelle zur Spacerverwendung, die ich allerdings nicht so richtig verstehe^^
Vielleicht hier im Forum mal im Tech Talk nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (20. Juli 2017)

kann man da nicht mehrere einsetzen? sollten denke ich "stapelbar" sein.


----------



## Peppi84 (20. Juli 2017)

so nach und nach bekomm ich zwar zittrige hände mir den rahmen gleich zu bestellen aber bei den dämpferproblemen in sachen durchrauschen n ungutes gefühl bei meinen 0,1Tonnen fahrfertig


----------



## paddler (20. Juli 2017)

ullimuc schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass Cube wegen 1cm mehr Federweg vorn an den 160er gegenüber der 140er Stereo Modellen verschiedene Rahmen verbaut.



War letzte Woche neben einem 160er gestanden, das ist definitiv ein anderer Rahmen auch wenn er ähnlich aussieht.

Florian


----------



## ketis (21. Juli 2017)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> so nach und nach bekomm ich zwar zittrige hände mir den rahmen gleich zu bestellen aber bei den dämpferproblemen in sachen durchrauschen n ungutes gefühl bei meinen 0,1Tonnen fahrfertig



Könnte knapp werden ist ziemlich zu gespacert von Werk aus. Die Dinger sind auf Fahrkomfort aus gelegt. Sobald du etwas schwerer bist und flott wird es mit dem Standard Dämpfer knapp.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr4x (21. Juli 2017)

Ich habe das Stereo HPA 140 Race von 2017 und wiege 98 kg. Dazu kommen Trinkblase, Kleidung und Equip, welche dann wohl nochmal 3 - 4 kg ausmachen. Macht also 102 kg, dennoch wird bei dem Dämpfer nichts knapp...


----------



## Hamtidamti (22. Juli 2017)

Heppa!
Ich fahre das 2016er Stereo 140 HPA SL mit den wunderschönen DT Swiss Laufrädern und dem orangenen Naben.
Leider läuft die Hinterradnabe rau und die Vorderradnabe gibt schon beträchtliche Geräusche von sich. 
Die Naben sind mit DT Swiss und Cube gelabelt. Was für eine DT Swiss Nabe ist das genau?  Das steht leider nicht drauf. Diese Angabe brauche ich, um die passenden Kugellager und das nötige Werkzeug kaufen zu können.
Kann mir das hier jemand sagen?


----------



## ketis (23. Juli 2017)

Dr4x schrieb:


> Ich habe das Stereo HPA 140 Race von 2017 und wiege 98 kg. Dazu kommen Trinkblase, Kleidung und Equip, welche dann wohl nochmal 3 - 4 kg ausmachen. Macht also 102 kg, dennoch wird bei dem Dämpfer nichts knapp...



Das Rad passt auch bei 100 kg noch , nur wenn du etwas flotter unterwegs bist merkt man schnell das der federweg zu schnell durchflogen wird. Vor allem  mit korrekten sag . Das passiert btw. Auch bei 70kg hänseln.


----------



## GG71 (29. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne zeitnah die Kabelbinder wieder gegen Hülse & Schraube tauschen:





Kann mir bitte jemand sagen unter welcher Artikelbezeichnung/Ersatzteilnr./etc. ich die passenden Teile finde?
Es ist ein 2016er 140 Stereo Hybrid, Heck dürfte mit HPA identisch sein.
Vielen Dank.

Edit: Vielleicht "Horstlink-Schraube"?!?
https://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersat...be-horstlink-set-stereo-shpc-140-275-my-2015/
Wer erfindet solche Namen? Horst ist doch ein Pferd 





Edit-2: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst-Link

Na dann habe ich alle meine Fragen beantwortet


----------



## mathijsen (29. Juli 2017)

Du fährst jetzt nicht wirklich so??


----------



## GG71 (29. Juli 2017)

Nein, Thomas ;-)
Ich habe es auf der Tour verloren und musste noch irgendwie heim.
Bin natürlich wie auf rohen Eier gerollt und steige auch nicht wieder aufs Bike, bis Horst wieder korrekt verlinkt habe.

BTW laut Cubes Drehmoment-Liste 8Nm Schraubensicherung mittelfest - wieso geht diese Schraube dann verloren?!? Das hätte ganz schön ins Auge gehen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (30. Juli 2017)

Weil bekannt ist, dass Cube sich gerne mal nicht an ihre eigenen Vorgaben halten. Deshalb gerade bei neuen Bikes immer mal wieder den festen Sitz der Lagerschrauben kontrollieren.


----------



## Shaddix (27. August 2017)

wie findet man beim Cube Stereo 140 HPA Pro von 2016 das Tretlager heraus? Bisher hat mir meine Internetrecherche nicht weiter geholfen.

Ich muss nun dort fetten, nachziehen oder wechseln je nach Zustand.


----------



## DaKing (27. August 2017)

Shaddix schrieb:


> wie findet man beim Cube Stereo 140 HPA Pro von 2016 das Tretlager heraus? Bisher hat mir meine Internetrecherche nicht weiter geholfen.
> 
> Ich muss nun dort fetten, nachziehen oder wechseln je nach Zustand.



Shimano oder sram oder was ganz anderes? Gehäuse Standard ist jedenfalls BB92 Pressfit.


----------



## Shaddix (30. August 2017)

Dankeschön für deine Antwort  Shimano ist verbaut.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HellasBiker (7. September 2017)

Hallo, ich habe mir letzte Woche ein Cube Stereo HPA 140 Race gekauft. Nun bin ich am überlegen, die Originalfelgen Fulcrum Red 66 gegen meine"alten" Felgen DT Swiss XM 1501 auszutauschen, um das Gewicht etwas nach unten zu drücken. Diese wiegen knapp über 1500 g. Weiß jemand, welches Gewicht die Fulcrum Felgen haben? Im Internet finde ich keine Informationen dazu. Falls die Gewichtsunterschiede nur gering sind, spare ich mir den Aufwand. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## TheMiB (8. September 2017)

laut bikemarkt (https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/907416-fulcrum-red-66) ca. 1800g

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## gigabub (3. Oktober 2017)

hallo, zusammen,
habe ein Cube Stereo hpa 140 race, 2017. Brauche als Ersatzteil eine Sitzstrebe, Cube kann noch nicht liefern. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man die bekommen kann?


----------



## Hatchet666 (29. Oktober 2017)

Hi welchen Powermeter könnt Ihr empfehlen für das C68 mit XX1 Eagle Kurbelsatz?


----------



## rzOne20 (20. März 2018)

Hello! Da meine Gegensprechanlage mit 158 cm fuzziklein ist und sie keinen Bock auf ihr HT (Firmungsgeschenk, also ca 15 Jahre alt) soll es für sie auch etwas werden. Nicht das am Ende nur Kinder und ich Spaß haben. Zuerst dachte ich ein an 29" Hardtail weils leicht rollt *gg*! Aber es soll jetzt wohl ein Fully mit so ca 140 mm Federweg werden. Da kann sie auch Trails fahren und zur Not mit den Kids und mir in den Park zu den Flowtrails. 
Wenn es ein HT um 499 Euro wie die Trek Aktion gerade ist würd ihr des vermutlich auch reichen, unter dem Motto "es hat ja eh eine schöne Farbe"! Da dies aber mein Splin net zulässt etwas geländetauglicheres...

Ich dache als Basis an einen Cube Stereo 140 HPA Race Rahmen in 16" ! Also der Rahmen von genau dem hier: https://www.cube.eu/products/fullsus...shyellow-2016/

Was denkt ihr, könnte das von der Größe für so einen Zwerg passen? Oder besser noch, fährt das hier jemand bei welcher Größe und Schrittlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeikeK (20. März 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich dache als Basis an einen Cube Stereo 140 HPA Race Rahmen in 16" ! Also der Rahmen von genau dem hier: https://www.cube.eu/products/fullsus...shyellow-2016/
> 
> Was denkt ihr, könnte das von der Größe für so einen Zwerg passen? Oder besser noch, fährt das hier jemand bei welcher Größe und Schrittlänge?



Ich fahre den 2017er Rahmen in 16", ist glaube ich ähnlich, ich meine die Geo wäre erst 2018 wieder geändert worden. Ich bin 1,63 m mit 76 cm Schrittlänge und es passt super, von der Überstandshöhe ist noch reichlich Platz und Sattelstütze könnte auch noch runter, Sitzposition ist bei mir eher moderat, von daher könnte es eventuell auch für jemanden der noch etwas kleiner ist passen. Dafür, dass ich ziemliche Bedenken hatte, ob es meinem 26er Hardtail gegenüber zu unhandlich ist, bin ich im nachhinein sehr zufrieden.


----------



## rzOne20 (17. Mai 2018)

Nachdem unsere Süße ein "cooles" Restekiste-Fully bekommen hat (wo mittlerweile auch in einen Kindersattel investiert wurde)






wollte die Chefin nicht hinten bleiben. Die Restekiste war vom Kinder-Fully-Projekt und dem Enduro-HT Projekt schon sehr angeschlagen, somit musste auch die vom BS99 und von Scylla herhalten (Danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, Investition 600 €. Na hoffentlich übertreibt sie jetzt net *gg*! Ahja, es ist kein Kinderradl für "falls" Kinder zu schnell wachsen, meine is wirklich so kurz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Sie ist nur 156-158 cm hoch und die Radgröße passt. Sie kommt trotz der komischen Variostütze mit den Haxln am Boden und Überstandshöhe reicht auch! Top Rahmen für kleine Menschen.









Kaufen mussten wir Rahmen, LRS, Airshaft für Pike, Trigger SLX (ich hatte nur die ohne Schelle). Vom BS gespendet kamen Variostütze und Bremse. Gewicht kam mit 13 kg recht hoch hinauf, aber nachdem nicht mehr Budget zur Verfügung stand voll OK. Wo der Sattel her kommt, ich schwäre ich weiß es nicht mehr, aber ihr daugt er volle, so what. 2 x 10 hab ich so entschieden weil es halt hier war! Genau so wie den Dämpfer, das wir die niemals brauchen, war aber halt hier.

Nachteile welche ich als Freak für mich sehen würde:

1. keine Trinkflasche: vor allem für den Nutzen den das Bike zwangsweise auch haben wird, sollte eine Trinkflasche rein gehen. Durch den AGB geht das nicht. Wenn ich wo günstig einen Dämpfer ohne Piggy abstauben kann wird der gewechselt. Der Monarch ist außerdem auf mein Reign mit Maestro und 90 kg optimiert, dementsprechend wäre mir beim Cube die Zugstufe viel zu langsam. Da ich sie aber generell schneller fahre als die meisten anderen die ich kenne, es wird sie nicht stören, vorerst. Sie is ja recht motiviert jetzt wo auch die Buben nur mehr von DH reden. Also falls wer einen 200x57 Dämpfer ohne Piggy evtl original aus einem Cube hat und ihn loswerden will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

2. Variostütze: die braucht für 100 mm Verstellweg fast mehr Platz wie meine neue mit 170 mm. Da werde ich mal schauen ob es nicht eine mit viel weniger Bauhöhe und 100 mm Verstellweg wo günstig gibt. 100 mm ist bei meiner kurzen übrigens eh wahnsinnig viel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 2x10: haha is des oag. Bin natürlich a klitzekleine Runde gefahren beim Einstellen. Wie kann man sich das nur antun. Alleine des Geräusch, i würd durchdrehen *gg*! Und der Kabelsalat. Und de Trickserei dann wegen dem Remote für Variostütze... schlimm


----------



## pat. (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Kollege lässt fragen, ob die Reifendimension Nobby Nic 27,5x2,6 am Stereo 140 im Hinterrad möglich ist. Er fährt eine Felge mit 22,5mm Innenweite. Gibts da Erfahrungen?

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## Hamtidamti (28. Mai 2018)

Servus,

ob der Reifen zwischen die Streben passt, weiß ich nicht. Die Felge kommt mir aber ein bisschen schmal vor, für einen so breiten Reifen. Nicht, dass der Reifen in Kurven schwammig wirkt oder so.
Vielleicht hat da ja auch gleich noch jemand Erfahrungswerte.

Grüße,
Hamtidamti


----------



## Tagesschaum (29. Mai 2018)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kollege lässt fragen, ob die Reifendimension Nobby Nic 27,5x2,6 am Stereo 140 im Hinterrad möglich ist. Er fährt eine Felge mit 22,5mm Innenweite. .



Bei mir sind 2,4er (allerdings Contis) schon mächtig eng. Ich denke nicht, dass dort 2.6er reinpassen. Bei der Maulweite würd' ich mir weniger Sorge machen, ich glaube das Thema Maulweite/Reifenbreite ist in Deinen Dimensionen noch nicht relevant. Reifendruck sollte sicherlich angepasst sein, sonst "schwammerts".. 

Grüße!


----------



## GG71 (29. Mai 2018)

Baron 2.6:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tagesschaum (29. Mai 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Baron 2.6:



OK, revidiere alles und behaupte das Gegenteil. Bei mir isses deutlich knapper mit 2.4! Gutes Gelingen 

@GG: Sieht's an den Kettenstreben auch so gut aus?


----------



## GG71 (29. Mai 2018)

Ja, unten hat es mehr Luft. Felge hat 23.5mm Maulweite. Ist ein 2016er Hybrid (e-MTB), dürfte mit 2015er MTB baugleich sein.


----------



## gigabub (7. Juni 2018)

hallo,

mein gerade mal ein Jahr altes Cube Stereo soll schon wieder (das Dritte!) ein pressfit Innenlager bekommen.
Gibt es eigentlich keine haltbareren als die von shimano?


----------



## ChrisFr1 (7. Juni 2018)

Müsste das nicht über die Garantie laufen?


----------



## gigabub (7. Juni 2018)

...freilich, ich halte das aber nicht für eine Dauerlösung. Noch habe ich Gewährleistung, aber was ist in einem Jahr? Ich möchte doch nicht jedes Jahr das Innenlager tauschen müssen. Mein altes Stevens glide läuft nun seit 10 Jahren mit dem ersten Lager.


----------



## gigabub (12. Juni 2018)

..keiner einen Tipp parat?  Acros hat eines im Vertrieb, kostet rund 45.-- Euro, hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## ChrisFr1 (13. Juni 2018)

Ich suche ein Bashguard, um meinen Zahnkranz (36 Zähne) zu schonen. Hat schmal jemand einen an das Stereo angebaut und weiß, welches Modell passt?
Ich meine beispielsweise sowas: 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/7...tIkvuYSwdrSOoTTuCLbOncZUyh1_ezERoChwQQAvD_BwE


----------



## GG71 (13. Juni 2018)

Hast Du dein Rahmen unten angeschaut, sind da Befestigungslöcher für Bashguard dran?


----------



## ChrisFr1 (13. Juni 2018)

Ich habe um das Tretlager drei Gewinde gefunden. Daher denke ich, dass eins (oben) für eine Kettenführung sein könnte und die unteren beiden für ein Bashguard. Ich habe mir dann mal einen bestellt, der hat aber nicht gepasst.


----------



## GG71 (13. Juni 2018)

Vom Lochkreis her oder wg. Kettenlinie (1x, 2x, 3x) bzw. Kettenblattgröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisFr1 (13. Juni 2018)

Der Lochabstand hat nicht gepasst. Die Löcher am Cube waren zu weit auseinander.
Und der Durchmesser war zu gering, obwohl angegeben war, dass der Bashguard für 36 Zähne gedacht ist.
Ich hatte diesen bestellt: https://www.bike-components.de/de/e...d-fuer-LG1-LG1-TRS-TRS-ab-Modell-2015-p48479/


----------



## GG71 (13. Juni 2018)

Wegen Lochkreis kannst Du z.B. hier schauen:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kettenfuehrung.576729/#post-9442256


----------



## ChrisFr1 (13. Juni 2018)

super, das werde ich mal messen.


----------



## Takatukka (22. Juni 2018)

Servus liebe Gemeinde,
ich verzweifele grade bei der Suche nach kompletten Ersatzlagern und den passenden Verschraubungen für mein Stereo 140 HPA Race 2016 ( https://www.cube.eu/products/fullsu...ereo-140-hpa-race-275-blacknflashyellow-2016/).
Cube antwortet mir nicht auf meine Mails, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee. Die Suche bei Cube und diversen Onlineshops hat mir nicht geholfen, die Angaben über die passenden Modelle sind sehr verwirrend.
Bei bike24 habe ich gefunden, Cube Ersatzteilnummer: 
10539 Dämpferschraube unten?
10534 Dämpferschraube oben?
10529 Alles für Umlenkhebel zu Rahmen?
10533 Umlenkhebel zu Sitzstrebe?
10527 Hauptlager
10321 Horstlink

Passt das so oder doch falsch für mein Rad?

Besten Gruß


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Juli 2018)

https://www.cube.eu/service/faq/


----------



## zaphod_b_1 (9. Juli 2018)

DaKing schrieb:


> Shimano oder sram oder was ganz anderes? Gehäuse Standard ist jedenfalls BB92 Pressfit.





gigabub schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mein gerade mal ein Jahr altes Cube Stereo soll schon wieder (das Dritte!) ein pressfit Innenlager bekommen.
> Gibt es eigentlich keine haltbareren als die von shimano?





gigabub schrieb:


> ..keiner einen Tipp parat?  Acros hat eines im Vertrieb, kostet rund 45.-- Euro, hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?



Erst mal servus zusammen, bin neu hier und fahre ein Cube Stereo HPA 140 Race aus dem Modelljahr 2017 in black'n'flash yellow. Tolles Bike, allerdings auch mit Schwächen, scheinbar gehört das Tretlager dazu.

Das Problem mit dem TL-Knacken habe/hatte ich nämlich auch, allerdings ist das wohl etwas vielschichtiger als nur das Lager, die Pedale haben wohl auch ihren Anteil. Ich führe es mal bei mir aufs nicht ganz so geringe Gewicht (so um die 90kg+/- ) und die mehr oder minder recht "bewegliche" Fahrweise auf den Pedalen (viel Stehen und "drauf rum steigen") zurück.

Nach gut 1200 km war es bei mir nämlich so weit: Tret... Knack... Tret... Knack... Tret... Knarz... Unmöglich, nicht auszuhalten!

Hier, was ich dagegen gemacht habe:

1. Tretlagertausch, allerdings nicht ohne Probleme: Es ist tatsächlich ein Pressfit-Innenlager von Shimano drin, das aber so fest, dass man es beim Ausbau mutwillig zerstören muss, für Normalsterbliche kaum auzubauen. In den ganzen Youtube-Videos schaut das immer soooo leicht aus... Vergesst das! Ich musste trotz vorhandenem, passenden Tools (Ausschlagwerkzeug und dicker Hammer) den örtlichen Bike-Händler aufsuchen und auch der konnte es nur mit roher Gewalt entfernen...

Habe mir jetzt, weil ich dafür schon öfter mal Empfehlungen gesehen habe, folgendes Lager zugelegt und eingebaut: http://reset-racing.de/product/x-press/ (hoffe, ich darf das so verlinken...). Nicht billig, aber soll echt was taugen und ewig halten. Großer Vorteil: man kann alleine die Lager wechseln, ohne die Schalen ausbauen und zerstören zu müssen. Kleiner Nachteil: Scheinbar hat das Lager bei mir die Kettenblätter um ein Mü (naja, vllt. einen halben bis einen Millimeter) nach außen wandern lassen und damit die Kettenlinie verstellt. Man muss also danach voraussichtlich die Schaltung (zumindest vorn) neu einstellen.

2. WD40: Nachdem es trotz Lagertausch immernoch irgendwo bei jedem Tritt knackte und knarzte, empfahl mir der Radlhändler, mal Graphitspray auf alle drehbaren Teile zu packen. Ergebnis: 3 Minuten Knacken, dann 5 Minuten Ruhe (weil eingearbeitet), danach ging es wieder los.  Also: Entgegen aller Bikeshop-Empfehlungen (bisher hat mir tatsächlich JEDER!!!! abgeraten), einfach mal auf und in ALLES Bewegliche in der Tretlager-Region (Pedallager, Hinterbaulager, Dämpferlager, Umwerfer, Sattelstütz-Rohr,...) WD40 in ordentlicher Menge reingesprüht. Seitdem ist Ruhe. 

Gruß

Zap

Edit: 

Zur Dokumentation möchte ich hier festhalten, dass scheinbar nicht allein das Tretlager für die Knackerei verantwortlich war. Irgendwann kam es nämlich zeitweise wieder. Nach einiger Sucherei und viel Nachlesen im Netz hat sich dann noch etwas angefunden: Dem Horst sein Link.  

Also sprich: Der Horstlink in Tretlagernähe hat scheinbar durch seitlich wechselnde Belastung zusammen mit etwas Dreck gemeint, bei jeder Wipp-Bewegung das Knacken anfangen zu müssen. Auch hier war die Lösung dann WD40. Jetzt scheint endgültig Ruhe zu sein.


----------



## gigabub (31. Juli 2018)

....ich habe das pressfit Innenlager nun nochmals tauschen lassen, das erst 6 Monate alte Lager hat am Gehäuse nur ein paar Riefen, ob die für das Knacken verantwortlich sind? Mal schauen, wie lange das neue Lager nun hält.


----------



## gigabub (21. September 2018)

hallo, zusammen,
mein Steckachsenhebel des Vorderrades steht bei fester Montage leider nicht senkrecht.
Die Fox 34 hat an der Aufnahme der Steckachse ja so eine Verstellmöglichkeit, hat jemand eine Anleitung, wie man das einstellt, dass der Hebel dann parallel zum Gabelholm verläuft?


----------



## gigabub (21. September 2018)

...habs gefunden, hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druxX (18. Oktober 2018)

Moin und hallo erstmal, ich will mir ein cube 140 hpa race von 2016 kaufen. Rad wurde nicht viel gefahren steht nur in der beschreibung. Lohnt es sich das bike für €1300 anzuschauen. Grösse ist 18zoll, das würde doch für 1.72m schritthöhe 79 gut passen  oder?


----------



## Dr4x (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde es mir anschauen


----------



## Cubie (18. Oktober 2018)

Dr4x schrieb:


> Ich würde es mir anschauen


ich auch, hört sich vom Preis erst mal ganz vernünftig an...


----------



## druxX (18. Oktober 2018)

Ja finde auch. Werds am samstag besichtigten und dann werden ne menge fragen kommen
Habt ihr nen tipp was ganz ganz wichtig ist beim gebrauchtkauf, ausser risse dellen und so?
Das mit der einen schraube die sich gern löst hab ich schon rausgelesen,sowie druckpunkt der xt bremse und die nicht so tolle sattelstütze


----------



## Dr4x (18. Oktober 2018)

Die von dir genannte Schraube kann man kontrollieren und auch vernünftig befestigen, dann gibt damit auch keine zukünftigen Probleme. Druckpunkt der Bremse ist durch penibelstes Entlüften ebenfalls sehr gut in den Griff zu bekommen. Die Sattelstütze ist subjektiv... Ich habe mit der absolut keine Probleme und die macht genau was sie soll.

Der beste Tipp ist das Fahrrad zu fahren, anstatt darüber zu lesen. Wenn du dich gut drauf fühlst, dann top, wenn nicht, dann lass es.

Und lass dich von Aussagen über die "uralt und gar nicht fahrbare" Geometrie nicht verunsichern. Nur weil momentan der jährliche Geometriewechseltrend herrscht, heißt es nicht, dass die Räder auf einmal absolut unfahrbar sind und die auf den Altmetalhaufen gehören. Hab einfach Spaß mit dem Ding!


----------



## druxX (18. Oktober 2018)

Die alu cube bikes egal ob 140,150,160 180 bike sehen von der geo her alle ziemlich gleich aus find ich. 2016 und 2017 is ja komplett gleich bom rahmen oder? Und die 18 und 19 gibs ja nur in carbon wenn ich mich nicht verschaut hab..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druxX (20. Oktober 2018)

Weiss jmd was für ein tretlager fürs 2016 140 cube stereo brauch?


----------



## paddler (22. Oktober 2018)

Für's 2015er 27,5 140 Race Alu, und das sollte mit 2016 identisch sein, passt das:
Shimano Innenlager SM-BB71-41A Hollowtech II Pressfit 41 x 89,5/92 mm

Gruß
Florian


----------



## druxX (22. Oktober 2018)

Hi, hab eben den hinterbau zerlegt. Beim letzten horstlink(nähe steckachse) waren pro link 2 distanzscheiben. Die sind mir rausgedlogen und nun weiss ich nicht mehr wi die drin waren. Ich schätze mal vor und hinter dem lager oder? Wenn ich das aber so mache bekomm ich die hülse aussen nicht bündig rein..


----------



## druxX (22. Oktober 2018)

Thx hab schon eins


----------



## druxX (22. Oktober 2018)

Weis das keiner


----------



## paddler (22. Oktober 2018)

druxX schrieb:


> Weis das keiner


Nicht auswendig, komm vielleicht morgen dazu zu schauen ob ich was sehe...


----------



## druxX (22. Oktober 2018)

Das wäre super,danke.
Habs eben richtig gestellt, glaub ich zumindest. Hab jeweils einen spacer innen und aussen vom kugellager. Eigentlich ja logisch das es so sein soll..


----------



## ChrisFr1 (7. November 2018)

Ich hatte letzten Winter das Problem, dass in den Zug des Umwerfers Wasser gelaufen ist und dieses dann gefroren ist. Dadurch konnte ich vorne nicht mehr schalten, bis das Wasser wieder aufgetaut ist. 
Hat jemand eine Idee, was man gegen das Eindringen von Wasser und Schmutz machen kann?


----------



## druxX (7. November 2018)

Glaub da hilft nur reichlich schmieren oder einfetten. Oder irgendwie einen abstreifer oder so basteln. Wasser kommt aber immer durch. Eventuell mit silikon oder so bisschen abdichten?


----------



## rzOne20 (11. November 2018)

Wisst ihr welche maximale Sattelstützeneinstecktiefe ein 16" Rahmen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisFr1 (11. November 2018)

In den 18“ Rahmen habe ich eine 170mm OneUp Components Stürze gerade so verbauen können. Falls dir das was hilft...


----------



## rzOne20 (11. November 2018)

ChrisFr1 schrieb:


> In den 18“ Rahmen habe ich eine 170mm OneUp Components Stürze gerade so verbauen können. Falls dir das was hilft...


Hihi, hab tatsächlich an eine OnUp, aber eben mit 150 gedacht!


----------



## ChrisFr1 (11. November 2018)

Ich habe bei mir die maximal mögliche Länge mit einer Anleitung von RockShox gemessen.
Das ist ziemlich gut erklärt und war bei mir auch erfolgreich. 

https://www.sram.com/sites/default/..._a_reverb_stealth_seatpost_specifications.pdf

Dann musst du nur noch schauen, wie lang C + HB ist und dann kannst du die neue Stütze danach aussuchen.

Mit der OneUp bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, habe sie aber auch erst seit einem Monat.


----------



## brera19 (16. November 2018)

Hallo bin am überlegen mit den Cube Stereo 140 Rahmen zu kaufen und wollte wissen wie zuverlässig er ist. Habe bzw. hatte bis jetzt ein Fuji Reveal 1.0, welches aber einen Riss im Hinterbau hat. Ich fahre kein Enduro oder dergleichen aber Trails bis S2 und Drops bis Max. 1m traue ich mir auch zu ansonsten halt normale Sprünge die auf natürlichen Trails vorkommen (an Wurzeln abziehen) also nix wildes und kein Park oder so. Kann man das mit dem Bike bedenkenlos anstellen ? 
Nur zur Info bin 1,93m groß und wiege 92 kg .


----------



## Cubie (16. November 2018)

brera19 schrieb:


> Hallo bin am überlegen mit den Cube Stereo 140 Rahmen zu kaufen und wollte wissen wie zuverlässig er ist. Habe bzw. hatte bis jetzt ein Fuji Reveal 1.0, welches aber einen Riss im Hinterbau hat. Ich fahre kein Enduro oder dergleichen aber Trails bis S2 und Drops bis Max. 1m traue ich mir auch zu ansonsten halt normale Sprünge die auf natürlichen Trails vorkommen (an Wurzeln abziehen) also nix wildes und kein Park oder so. Kann man das mit dem Bike bedenkenlos anstellen ?
> Nur zur Info bin 1,93m groß und wiege 92 kg .


Nachdem du alle Post zum Thema Cube Stereo gelesen hast, müßtest du doch eigentlich wissen, dass der Rahmen sich bei der kleinsten Wurzel komplett  zerlegt und delaminiert.

Falls du wider erwarten doch nix in Deutschlands größten MTB Forum gefunden hast, dann könnte der Rahmen evtl. doch
 S2 Trails ab...


----------



## brera19 (16. November 2018)




----------



## rzOne20 (22. November 2018)

ChrisFr1 schrieb:


> In den 18“ Rahmen habe ich eine 170mm OneUp Components Stürze gerade so verbauen können. Falls dir das was hilft...



Heißt das du hast die 170 er ganz eingeschoben im 18" Rahmen?


----------



## ChrisFr1 (22. November 2018)

Ich habe sie nicht komplett reingeschoben, ich kann aber gerne mal messen, wie weit sie bei mir raus steht, wenn du magst.


----------



## ChrisFr1 (22. November 2018)

Ich habe gerade gemessen:
Sie hat ab der Oberkante der Sattelrohrklemme 28cm bis zur Mitte der Stäbe vom Sattel (da wo der Sattel in die Stürze geklemmt ist) rausgestanden. Daraus müsstest du dir ausrechnen können, wie tief sie drin steckt. 
Ich könnte die noch weiter reinstecken, wie weit habe ich jetzt aber nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druxX (29. November 2018)

Guten abend,
Kann mur jmd sagen woher dieses geräusch (das Knacken) kommt?




Anbei noch fotos der kasette. Gehört diese eventuell gewechselt? 
Bis jetzt wurde, tretlager gewechselt,hinterbau zerlegt geputzt,geschmiert,freilauf geschmiert,kasette gereinigt
Das knackgeräusch tritt nur bei den mittleren ritzeln auf
Kette wurde auch getauscht, hat nix geholfen
Wie km alles drauf hat kann ich nicht sagen,war gebraucht


----------



## druxX (29. November 2018)

Eins hab ich noch


----------



## Peppi84 (1. Dezember 2018)

sieht ja fast aus wie neu, würde mal eher sagen da reibt iwo was, Schaltwerk/tretlager/umwerfer. mal das ritzelpaket auseinandergenommen?


----------



## druxX (1. Dezember 2018)

Es kommt eindeutig von hinten. Ritzelpaket wurde nur gesäubert und mit 40nm nachgezogen. ...hab jetzt ne neue Kassette bestellt. Mal sehen, ich hoffe das war das problem
Könnt ihr das video sehen?


----------



## nachzügler (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo
Das ist mein Cube Stereo 140 HPA Pro in 27,5" (2017).Nach dem Baumarkt-MTB (darf ich das überhaupt erwähnen) mein erstes "richtiges" MTB. Habe ich vor kurzem gebraucht gekauft. Ist von der Ausstattung noch so wie es damals geliefert wurde. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Tabelle o.ä. für die verschiedenen Anzugsdrehmomente an den verschiedenen Stellen. Die Tabellen die man hier im Forum, oder auch im Netz findet kenne ich schon. Kann man sich darauf verlassen, oder gibt es für das Stereo 140 HPA eine "spezielle" Tabelle mit diesen Werten?

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Dr4x (1. Dezember 2018)

Auf der Cube Homepage wirst du dazu fündig. Such im Archiv dein Bike und dann findest du dort dazu deine Unterlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachzügler (2. Dezember 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis, aber auch da hatte ich schon gesucht. Da finde ich eine Aufstellung der verwendeten Komponenten, und die Bedienungsanleitung. In der Bedienungsanleitung stehen Anzugsmomente für die Sattelstütze und den Gepäckträger. Ich vermisse Angaben z.B. zu den Lagern. Ich möchte nicht durch die Benutzung von "Universaldrehmomenten" die Gewinde an meinem Rad beschädigen.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## druxX (2. Dezember 2018)

Welche drehmomente suchst genau ?


----------



## nachzügler (2. Dezember 2018)

Grundsätzlich suche ich alles was man wissen sollte um sinnvoll daran zu schrauben. Hier mal ein paar Beispiele von den Angaben die ich suche.


 



 



 

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## nachzügler (2. Dezember 2018)

... einen hab ich noch.


----------



## druxX (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich guck zuhause


----------



## druxX (2. Dezember 2018)

Erste und 2foto mit 8, dritte mit 12


----------



## druxX (2. Dezember 2018)

Dämpfer mit 12. Mittlere beim 4ten foto mit 8. Das ganz rechts wieder 12


----------



## nachzügler (2. Dezember 2018)

Super!
Danke für die Infos. Damit kann ich arbeiten.
Ich habe inzwischen in den FAQ's bei Cube ein wenig gestöbert. Da sind auch einige Daten zu finden.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## ChiliAli (6. Februar 2019)

Schönen guten Abend,

ich habe günstig einen Stereo 140 HPA Rahmen von 2016 gekauft. Da aber kein Dämpfer drin ist suche ich gerade die passenden Schrauben um den Dämpfer mit den Rahmen zu vereinen. Ich habe jetzt falsch bestellt und bevor ich nochmal falsche bestelle wollte ich hier mal nachfragen ob diese :  https://www.bike24.de/p1185519.html?q=Cube 
die richtige ist. Mich verwirrt nur das ich eine für oben und eine für unten brauche und die untere Aufnahme ja schmaler ist. Also 2 x die oben genannte Schraube oder diese und noch eine andere?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

*Mfg Alex


----------



## druxX (10. Februar 2019)

Hi,kann mir jmd sagen welcher schaltkäfig original drauf is beim 2016 hpa? Gibt ja lang,mittel und kurz. Hab meinen geschrottet nun weis ich nicht welchen ich kaufen muss. Habe hinten 40/11 vorne 26/36
Und welches schaltauge benötige ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChiliAli (10. Februar 2019)

Bei einem Directmount Schaltwerk sollte das Schaltauge passen : 
https://www.bike24.de/p1186959.html

Beim Schaltkäfig kommt es auf das Schaltwerk an. Welches Modell des 2016er HPA ist es den Pro; Race oder SL?

https://www.google.de/search?ei=vU5....270.0j2......0....1.........0i71.fCwhji5ZBAo


----------



## druxX (10. Februar 2019)

Hi hab das race.
Hab das auch gefunden aber dieses hat die kleine einkerbung nicht wo es mit dem aussenteil verschraubt wird


----------



## druxX (10. Februar 2019)

Könnte dieses auch passen https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10171-493597


----------



## ChiliAli (10. Februar 2019)

Da bin ich mir nicht sicher  Sieht Ähnlich aus. Am besten mal bei Bike Discount oder Bike 24  anrufen die sollten weiterhelfen können.

*mfg Alexander Pohl


----------



## Sensor1 (20. Februar 2019)

Hat Jemand schon einmal probiert in den Cube Stereo Rahmen ab 2018er Modell einen 2,6er oder einen 28 Reifen zu stecken?


----------



## Sensor1 (20. Februar 2019)

Oder könnte mir einfach den zwischenraum der Sitzstreben ausmessen, damit ich daraus ableiten kann wie die Reifenfreiheit ist?! Wäre klasse!!


----------



## ChrisFr1 (2. März 2019)

Aktuell ist an meinem Cube als Gabel die "Manitou Minute TS Air 27.5, Taper, 15QR, 140mm" verbaut.
Ich überlege, ob ich mir eine "Fox Racing Shox 34 Float 27,5" 140 Grip Performance" einbaue. Hat die Gabel zufällig schon jemand eingebaut bzw. kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Gabel zum Rahmen passt? Angegeben ist für die FOX: Gabelschaft: 1 1/8" - 1,5" tapered


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. März 2019)

Ja. An sich schon. Wichtig ist noch die Frage nach dem Achsmaß, sonst passen die Laufräder nicht mehr.


----------



## ChrisFr1 (3. März 2019)

Danke. 
Danke, das Laufrad passt bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (28. März 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich in das Cube Stereo 140 HPA Pro, auch einen Dämpfer mit den Maßen 200x51mm einbauen kann?
Original ist ja ein 200x57mm  eingbaut. Klar verliere ich etwas an „Federweg“, aber soll zunächst ein Bike aus der Restekiste werden für einen Fahranfänger... Rahmengröße ist S falls das eine Rolle spielen sollte.
Ist bei diesem Rahmen sonst noch etwas beim Aufbau zu beachten?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (28. März 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> auch einen Dämpfer mit den Maßen *200x51mm* einbauen kann?
> Original ist ja ein *200x51* eingbaut.


----------



## Ghoste (28. März 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


>


Upppppsssss... 

Korrigiert. Eingebaut ist ein 200x57mm


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (28. März 2019)

Na ja, was soll passieren? 200 ist das Dämpfereinbaumaß, das bleibt gleich, 57 ist der Federweg, das ändert sich. Also verlierst du Federweg und gut ist. War dir ja auch klar. Wenn du das willst oder dein Fahranfänger, wegen ein paar Kröten kastriert rumzufahren, dann steht dem nichts entgegen.


----------



## Ghoste (19. April 2019)

Wen der Neuaufbau interessiert:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-stereo-hpa-140-aufbauthread.888407/

Schöne Ostern


----------



## Jaw (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand eine Sram Eagle verbaut? Welches Schaltauge wird benötigt?I
DIe Stereo 140 HPA Rahmen sind ja meines Wissens über alle Baujahre identisch.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paddler (19. Mai 2019)

Hab eine GX dran, keine Änderung am Schaltauge vorgenommen...


----------



## Jaw (19. Mai 2019)

Welches Rad hast du genau? Dann kann ich schauen ob es das kurze oder lange Schaltauge ist.


----------



## paddler (19. Mai 2019)

140 HPA 27,5 Race aus 2015, gleicher Rahmen
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/crop-jpg.623433/


----------



## Jaw (19. Mai 2019)

Ah, kurzes Schaltauge, das hatte ich mir gedacht. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## paddler (19. Mai 2019)

Wichtig, Schaltauge ausrichten (lassen), sonst wird's nix. Auch neue helfen nix weil die auch nicht gerade sind. Es dauerte trotzdem bis alles sauber lief. Die GX is eine Diva. Aber wenn's läuft dann läufts.


----------



## ChiliAli (27. August 2019)

Schönen guten Abend, 

weiß vielleicht jemand wo ich den Zuganschlag für das Unterrohr her bekomme ¿  Dieser Plastikeinsatz wo halt die Züge durchgeführt werden. 
Danke für eure Hilfe. 


*mfg Alexander


----------



## derSteffen (19. November 2019)

Moin Moin,

weiß jemand zufällig aus dem Handgelenk geschüttelt, ob ich in mein 20" Stereo 140 HPA aus 2015 eine 175er Sattelstütze bis zum Anschlag einschieben kann wegen dem Knick im Sattelrohr? Geht um die KS LEV Inegra oder LEV SI in 31.6 mm und 175 mm HUB. Das Bike steh leider nicht greifbar und ich habe ein nettes Angebot bekommen...

Lieber Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Dr4x (19. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen  

passen an das Stereo HPA 140 RACE aus 2017 (black'n'yellow) auch breitere Reifen? Ich hatte mal den Baron Projekt mit 2.4 vorne und den Traiking 2.4 hinten. Ich frage wegen Maxxis, da habe ich derzeit den 2.3 DHF vorne und den 2.3 DHR hinten. Würde bei Maxxis vllt auch die 2.5er passen (unabhängig von der Sinnhaftigkeit der 23c Felge)?

Ich brauche einen neuen Laufradsatz, daher die Frage. 

Grüße aus Kowelenz


----------



## paddler (19. November 2019)

derSteffen schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> weiß jemand zufällig aus dem Handgelenk geschüttelt, ob ich in mein 20" Stereo 140 HPA aus 2015 eine 175er Sattelstütze bis zum Anschlag einschieben kann wegen dem Knick im Sattelrohr? Geht um die KS LEV Inegra oder LEV SI in 31.6 mm und 175 mm HUB. Das Bike steh leider nicht greifbar und ich habe ein nettes Angebot bekommen...
> 
> ...


Ich krieg meine Revive 185 Problemlos bis auf Anschlag in meinen 2015er Rahmen...


----------



## derSteffen (19. November 2019)

Klasse! Vielen Dank dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DjBugs (21. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe hier ist noch wer unterwegs ;-)
Ich wollt mich langsam selbst an Wartungsarbeiten versuchen.
Nur finde ich die Gabel bei Fox nicht, wegen der Ölmenge.
Es is ein Cube Stereo 140 HPA von 2015.
Es ist kein Aufkleber mit der ID auf der Gabel und die SerienNr. frisst die Webseite auch nicht.
Hat von euch einer die ID oder eine Info über die Ölmenge und Typ oder n Link oder what ever.
Mit Fox Evolution Series CTD 32 find ich alles, nur nix was iwie wie meine Gabel aussieht.

LG


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Januar 2021)

Pics? Lt. Internet sollte da eine 32er Fox Float CTD Evolution drin sein.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Januar 2021)

.


----------



## DjBugs (21. Januar 2021)

Is noch ein gebaut und das Rad hängt an der Wand, warte auf das Packet mit dem Montageständer.
Aber sie sieht genau so aus, wie die hier:
nur ohne Remote und 140mm.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Januar 2021)

Das ist zweifelsfrei eine Fox. Wo ist jetzt das Problem?


----------



## DjBugs (21. Januar 2021)

Wie ich oben schrieb, will den kleinen Service machen und suche nach der Ölmenge, die dann wieder rein muss.
An meiner is kein ID Aufkleber mehr dran um sie hier:
https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike
zu finden. Da es in diesem Thread hier um genau dieses Bike geht, hat ich gehofft, das jemand dieses Rad noch hat und mal bei seinem schauen kann.
Die Seriennummer frisst die Seite auch nicht, wobei die nicht schön gelasert ist.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Januar 2021)

DjBugs schrieb:


> Mit Fox Evolution Series CTD 32 find ich alles, nur nix was iwie wie meine Gabel aussieht.


Das hat mich verwirrt.
2015 könnte noch mit offenem Ölbad sein.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Januar 2021)

2015 Bath Oil Volume Chart | Bike Help Center | FOX
					






					www.ridefox.com


----------



## DjBugs (21. Januar 2021)

Ja die Seite hab ich auch grad gefunden und bis 160mm ham die alle 30cc je Seite.
Werd auch schauen, wieviel rausläuft.
Mit ID wär natürlich besser.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Januar 2021)

Da bleibt einiges in der Gabel hängen.


----------



## DjBugs (21. Januar 2021)

Aber denke 30 je Seite passt, war in dem Video auch gezeigt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Januar 2021)

👍


----------

